# كيف تصبح مهندس تركيبات تكييف مركزي ....هتدعيلي



## ابن العميد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كبداية احب اقول انه الموضوع ده علشاني اكتر من اي حد تاني (بصراحه محتاج شوية حسنات) وانتم اكتر ناس ممكن تنفعوني:5:
الموضوع : انا دخلت في مجال التكييف المركزي وكنت قلقان منه لاني زي اي مهندس متخرج ومدخلش في المجال ده بيبقي مسكتبر الموضوع علي نفسه واكيد في مهندسين حاليا زي انا زمان قلت الحقهم:15: ... فالحمد لله الموضوع اسهل من انك تدرس الماده بتاعت الكلية نفسها بكتيييييير بدأت اثناء عملي اصور المواقع اللي بشتغل فيها وارتب الصور 
هعلمك بعد مشيئة الله تكون مهندس تركيبات تكييف مركزي(باكيج) وازاي تنفذ وتستلم التكييف 
علي اجزاء اربعه كل ما هخلص جزء هوضبه وارفعه واقدمه ان شاء الله
بصراحه انا وضعت صور كتير لاني بفهم كويس لو فيه صور :14:

الرابط للجزء الاول اهوه:


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5NS4QYM5

الاجزاء الاربعة مجمعة: http://www.mediafire.com/?o26zaryyfagdng7


----------



## ابو توبه (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل 
ارجوك اخي الكريم واصل 
وفقك الله مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررر


----------



## ايهاب حامد بدران (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن العميد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكورين علي المرور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء اللة بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل ونرجو ان تكون انطلاقة جيدة تدفعك لاكمال الموضوع 

ننتظر باقى الاجزاء كما وعدتنا


----------



## التقني صالح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واصل


----------



## شيخ الحارة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخوي على الموقع المميز .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

انا قرات الموضوع اقدر اقولك انة رائع ولابد من اكمالة لانة من المواضيع الجميلة والرائعة وافادك وزادك اللة من علمة


----------



## hado (14 سبتمبر 2008)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## esam179 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع محجوب بالسعوديه ياريت علي موقع تاني


----------



## حسين المنسى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز وارجو المتابعة و انا معك فى ان الصور مهمة للفهم و جزاكالله كل خير


----------



## ابن العميد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله جزاكم الله خيرا علي المرور
وشكرا جزيلا يا مهندس إبراهيم علي هذا الاطراء 
وربنا يبارك فيكم والله انا حاسس اني انا اكيد الكسبان اكيد في حسنات كتييييييييييييييييييييير لان ربنا كريم 
وان شاء الله باقي الاجزاء في الطريق


----------



## pora (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الإضافة القيمّة
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## مجدى شاكر (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخى على هذة المعلومات القيمه
وفى انتظار المزيد
جزاك الله عنا احسن الجزاء


----------



## باهر سمير (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بالشباب


----------



## القرعان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الموقع محجوب على السعودية


----------



## ابن العميد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين علي المرور وبالنسبة للموقع المحجوب علي السعودية قلي ايه موقع عندكم شغال وانا ارفع الملفات عليه


----------



## جواد الدرويش (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ماقدرت اقرأ الموضوع


----------



## لطفى عماره (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا يابشمهندس وربنا يكرمك فى انتظار الباقى


----------



## tifa_sa2006 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وربنا يقويك

وننتظر بقية الموضوع

اخوك / مصطفى


----------



## يوسف يوسف (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
عرض جمييييييييييييييل ....
المضمون أكثر من رائع ....
فى انتظار الجزء الثانى .. و بالتوفيق .


----------



## حسن الأديب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الينا بالجزء الثاني وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير
و يا ريت تكمل بقيت الاجزاء


----------



## م/سليمان333 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى 
الموضوع مهم فعلا بس ياريت ترفعة على سيرفر تانى لان دة محجوب فى السعودية 
حتى تعم الفائدة 
وشكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أخجلتم تواضعنا وهنرفعه علي سيرفر تاني مفيش مشاكل بس ياريت ترشحولي سيرفر كويس 
ومشكورين علي المرور يا إخواني
م.أسامة عمر


----------



## ابن العميد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
تأخرت شوية بس كنت بفاضل بين الصور اللي عندي علشان ما أزودش حجم الملف عالفاضي
الجزء الثاني يحتوي علي مسارات الهواء والتعليق
الرابط اهوه:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QQ71UPWM


----------



## mizo1745 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*urgent*

مشكور يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع بس لو يا ريت ترفعه على اى موقع رفع تانى لان الميجا اب لود موقوف هنا فى السعودية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على اكمال السلسلة الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة لكن ياريت وان لم يكن فيها عداب ارجو ان تحمل الملف في موقع اخر مثل rapideshare او filefactory مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الجهد.


----------



## باسم فايز (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر وتقدير لجهودك اخي ابن العميد / نحن ننتظر منك باقي لاجزاء على نار


----------



## ابن العميد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين علي المرور وان شاء الله هرفع الملفات علي الرابيد شير 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر حسن (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل بالسعودية برجاء وضعه على رابط اخر مع التحية والشكر


----------



## Lahcen76 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك
مشكور جدا و ربنا يحفظك


----------



## the lord (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى والى الامام دائما


----------



## ابن العميد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نزلت الجزء الاول علي موقع الرابيد شير 
الرابط هو:
http://rapidshare.com/files/1461362...1604___1578___1603___1610___1610___1601_.html
الثاني بنزله بس شوية وقت (والصبر جميل)


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مستنيين الجزء الثاني على Rapideshare على احر من الجمر


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخواني اللي منكم حمل الجزء الثاني فليرفعه على سيرفر اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر 
حبيبي يا ابن العميد.


----------



## hasona8040 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يحفظك دانتا اللي حبيبي 
معلش عندي شوية مشاكل مع التحميل
لو حد يرفع الجزء التاني يبقي جزاه الله خير غير كده انا هرفعه ان شاء الله اليوم


----------



## tifa_sa2006 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على المعلومات القيمة دي

ويجزيك عنا غير يابشمهندس

وننتظر منك جزء العزل


----------



## ابن العميد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا الجزء الثاني للأخوة اللي بالسعودية(ماتنسوش تدعولنا) بالذات الجماعة اللي بمكة والمدنية الحسنات هناك كتير
الرابط اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/1463853...604___1578___1603___1610___1610___1601__.html

ربنا يزيدكم ويزيدنا....


----------



## ابن العميد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بالحق الرابط ده كمان لكتاب (سماكنا) اللي اشرت اليه في الجزء الثاني وعلي فكرة الكتاب ده مش ضروري تفهمه كله بس شوف الحاجه اللي انتا عايزها فيه وهوه فيه شرح وامثله وصور كمان بس ...(ما تتخضش لما تفتحه) وههتعود علي شكله ان شاء الله .... كمان معلومه مش كل مهندسين التركيبات فتحو الكتاب ده الا قليل مش عشان هوه وحش لا بل علشان تقيل واللي بيفتحوا بيفتكرو كتاب جامعه هيذاكره .... ودي غلطه انتا ممكن متقراش غير صفحه وخلاص

الرابط اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/146387856/SMACNA_Commercial_Duct_Design.pdf.html


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير يا باشا


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

والله انت خطير يابن العميد يا معلم المعلمين 
شكرا جزيلا 
حبيبي يا ابن العميد


----------



## ابن العميد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا وده اطراء وتقدير عالي جدا جدا ربنا والشكر موصول لكم للمشرفين ولصاحب المنتدي ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا (واهم حاجه تدوني شوية حسنات بالدعاء بظهر الغيب) حفظكم الله 
الجزء الثالث (العزل)
الرابط اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/1464304...604___1578___1603___1610___1610___1601__.html


----------



## حمزة بكر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز انا منتظر باقى الموضوع من فتره الرجاء اكماله بسرعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اسال الله لك التوفيق في دنياك وفي اخرتك 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر
يابن العميد يا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## ابن العميد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ومتشكرين يا (اسم مخالف17) مش هتغير اسمك بقي ههههههه
سبحان الله العظيم شكل الموضوع عامل شغل اكتر من اللي انا متوقعه
ان شاء الله جزء التوصيلات هرفعه بس شوية توضيب ويبقي فل

كن رجلا اذا جاؤو بعده****يقولون مر من هنا وهذا الاثر


----------



## باسم فايز (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ابن العميد كلمة شكر لا تكفي ما قدمتة لنا فعلا كنز للمنتدى 
نحن ننتظر بفارغ الصبر لباقي الاجزاء


----------



## ابن العميد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*اعمال المواسير والملحقات*

اخى الفاضل 
شكرا على امانتك فى العرض وان امكن اضاف اعمال ا لتوصيلات من محابس ومواسير وطلمبات اى الجزء الخاص بتوزيع شبكه المياه وان امكن طرق التنفيذ مدونه فى خطواتMeth of statement


----------



## التقني صالح (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد القيمة


----------



## mortaljax (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر على مجرد التفكير في طرح هذا الموضوع
و ربنا يجازيك كل خير​


----------



## mortaljax (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت يا ابن العميد
تحطلنا مخططات مشاريع تكييف مركزي كاملة


----------



## الشماخ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور والله يعينك


----------



## باسم فايز (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لا اطول علينا نحن في انتظار باقي الاجزاء


----------



## ابن العميد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ده مشروع مدرسة تكييف مركزي مقدم من مقاول مش تبع الاجزاء بس بناءا علي طلب الاخ موترالجاكس (مش فاهم الاسم)
الرابط اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/147051962/HVAC.rar.html
وانتابتتفرج اعتبر انك هترسمه تاني علشان تركز فيه


----------



## mortaljax (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ده مشروع مدرسة تكييف مركزي مقدم من مقاول مش تبع الاجزاء بس بناءا علي طلب الاخ موترالجاكس (مش فاهم الاسم)
> الرابط اهوه:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/147051962/HVAC.rar.html
> وانتابتتفرج اعتبر انك هترسمه تاني علشان تركز فيه


 
شكرا على المخطط و مستني اكتر
اما mortaljax 
mortal من mortal kombat
jax شخصية من شخصيات اللعبة
أكيد تعرف اللعبة​


----------



## ASHRAF ELZIENY (21 سبتمبر 2008)

يا مهندسين جيلنا سلام الله وبركاته عليكو جميعا و ربنا يقدرنى و أكون مفيد زيكو كدة لما أوصل لسنوكو أن شاء الله يعنى ان عيشنا
انا نزلت الجزء الثالث بس مش شغال مش عارف لية؟؟
فلو حد يقدر يساعد...


----------



## mortaljax (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ASHRAF ELZIENY قال:


> يا مهندسين جيلنا سلام الله وبركاته عليكو جميعا و ربنا يقدرنى و أكون مفيد زيكو كدة لما أوصل لسنوكو أن شاء الله يعنى ان عيشنا
> انا نزلت الجزء الثالث بس مش شغال مش عارف لية؟؟
> فلو حد يقدر يساعد...


 
ممكن الملف ينزل من غير امتداد
حصل معايا كده
خلي الامتداد pps


----------



## سامرغازى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

نريد جزء توصيل الماكينات


----------



## سامرغازى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للمشروع مش بيفتح تقريبا محتاج اوتو كاد بس كام:73:


----------



## ابن العميد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وشكرا علي المرور
بالنسبة للأوتو كاد هوه رقم 2007 وانا ضاغط الملف فكه وافتحه وان شاء الله هيشتغل وبالنسبة لجزء الماكينات هانت ان شاء الله هنزله و (الصبر جميل)


----------



## loaisouthboy (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, أخي العزيز مهندس أسامة جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بما قدمته ان شاء الله، صراحة لى بعض اسئلة واتمنى ان اجد لها اجابة عندك، أولاً هل يتم سحب الهواء الراجع من فوق السقف الصناعى أم عن طريق داكت خاص بذلك ورجاءاً شرح الحالتين بالتفصيل. وبالنسبة لل S.D وال V.C.D ملاحظ من المخططات المرفقة تفضيل استخدام ال S.D كثيراً وذلك عكس المعمول به فى مصر وأوروبا وأمريكا فإنك بالنظر إلى كل رسوماتهم تجدهم يفضلون استخدام ال V.C.D ولا يستخدمون العلب القائمة الزاوية فى الأركان بل يستخدمون الكيعان وبها الريش لضمان ثبات سرعة الهواء وانتشاره وتجنباً لأى Back Presure أو اللأهتزازات و انخفاض الضغط داخل الداكت, رجاءاً أخى فى الله بعد الإنتهاء من رفع الأجزاء المتبقية عمل مناقشة بين كل الأعضاء حتى تعم الفائدة أكثر ولتكون فرصة لتصحيح بعض المعلومات الخاطئة الموجودة لدينا جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه


----------



## ابن العميد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي علاء كيف حالك؟؟ مشكور علي المرور والتعليق وبحب اضيف::
بالنسبة للهواء الراجع يتم سحبه من فوق السقف الصناعي (يعني الريزر بتاع الراجع ينزل لغاية سقف الدور المطلوب وما يتفرعش بل يبقي في هذا المكان اما بالنسبة لو هيفرع بيتم التفريع دكتات برضة بس ما بتتعزلش) 
أما بخصوص الs.d دي وجهات نظر المصمم واحد عايز اس دي (ماشي) والتاني قال لأ Vcd (ميضرش) هههههههههه هوه انا اللي هدفع طالما الرسم معتمد والانواع شغالين خلاص (وانا بفضل الsd) 
اما بالنسبة للتفريعات لازم يكون فيه ريش توجيه مزدوجه بس الرسم ساعات مايكونش عليه شكل ريش التوجيه(مع العلم بأنه يفضل وضعه علي الرسم لان الرسم لازم يحوي كل التفاصيل ) 
وبصراحه عندك حق افضل شيء كمان عمل مناقشة لان ده هيرفع مستوي الفهم جدا (لقد اصبت كبد الحقيقة) 
ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## baqoo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي ابن العميد...

اوجه لك كامل احترامي لمجهودك وموضوع رائع جدا....

وفقك الله 

م.باسم


----------



## MaDa_28 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

bgd bgd wallahy rabena yebareklak ana lessa 7'ereg geded we 3ayez ashta3'al fe el tabred we el takyeef we da kan mashro3 ta7'araogy we dawart 3la el net keter 3lshan kont 3ayez a3raf aktar bas bgd da a7san mawdo3 shofto rabena yekremak we yeg3alo fe mezan 7asanatak isA bgd enta rabena ye7mek we thnx


----------



## ابن العميد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس باسم علي المرور وربنا يجازيك خيرا يا Mada علي الثناء الجميل ده( و الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه ) بصراحه انا زي ما قلت ان شاء الله بجد ان اللي اكتر واحد كسبان كسبان وربنا كريم


----------



## ابن العميد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
رابط الجزء الرابع اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/1477833...603___1610___1610___1601____1605___1585_.html
توصيل الماكينات


----------



## باسم فايز (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ولعت نار ايش هلحلاوة يا ابن العميد يا رب يحفظك وخيلك لمنتدانا وارجو من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جباااااااا ااااااا ااااااااااااااا ااااا اااااار جبار
حبيبي يابن العميد 
اسال الله لك الفردوس الاعلى وان يحشرك في زمرة الانبياء والصديقين و الشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا يارب العالمين


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق بويرق (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ابن العميد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا شباب علي التعليق والمرور ...هههههههههه واحنا لازم نوريكم الشغل
ان شاء الله انتظروا كمان شغل جميل هنزل مقتطفات (صور+تعليق) كمان لزيادة المعرفة بالتكييف المركزي علشان يبقي موضوع متكامل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ونسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع لايصدرالامن خبير مثل سيادتك*

استاذى الفاضل
كم كنت رائع فى عرض الموضوع وفعلا لايتمكن ان تخرج هذه المعلومات الا من خبير وارجو التكرم توضيح توصيل الشيلرالى وحده المناوله Ahu من مواسيرمياه ودكتات ومخارج للهواء المغذيه والراجع اما فى ملفات مكتوبه او عرض كاالذى تفضلت به
شكرا للمساعده


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد يا ابن العميد انت مهندس جامد جداااا

و ورينا باقى شغلك و متغبش عنا كتير كدة


ربنا معاك يا باشا, هو انت خريج جامعة اية؟


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
وشكرا علي المرور يا مهندسين 
بخصوص الشيلر بصراحه مش متوفرة معايا المادة العلمية بتاعته لان شغلي كله باكج حاليا وان شاء الله لما تتوفر هرفعه
انا جامعه حلون-كليةالهندسة بالمطرية-2005-جيد+


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 سبتمبر 2008)

> انا جامعه حلون-كليةالهندسة بالمطرية-2005-جيد


 
و انا كمان مطرية 

ميكانيكا بور /سنة 2 

انا كنت محتار بين تبريد و تكييف و هيدروليك فى مواد التخصص

و شكلى هختار تبريد ان شاء الله..
ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك و مستنيين الجديد منك يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## ابن العميد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك وانصحك بدواير الهيدروليك لانه اصعب عايز مجهود مش هتلاقي وقت تتعلمه بعد التخرج
اما التكييف اديك بتتعلم هنا ههههههههههه


----------



## mortaljax (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> و انا كمان مطرية
> 
> ميكانيكا بور /سنة 2
> 
> ...


 
ايه حكاية مواد التخصص دي انا خلصت الكلية و مسمعتـش عنها
انا مطراوي برده ​


----------



## ابن العميد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههه سبحان الله العظيم مطراوي برضه ايه الحلاوه دي شكلي هلاقي د.فتوح مشترك معانا كمان
الظاهر فيه شغل جديد في الكلية بعد ماسبناها (بقي اسيب الكليه كام سنه ارجه الاقيها بالشكل ده وعاملين مواد تخصص هيدروليك كمان) يكونش قصده هيدروليكا المياه اظن دي فيها تخصص مع التبريد لاني اذكر فيما اذكر مادة دوائر الهيدروليك والتحكم كانت اساسية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 سبتمبر 2008)

لأ الكلية اتغيرت خالص شكلا و مضمونا
و دخل فيها نظام الساعات المعتمدة فى قسم جديد اسمة هندسة الطاقة شبة باور بالضبط

هو انا عندى 6مواد اختيارية

2 فى سنة 3 و 4 فى بكالريوس
و هيدروليك مختلف عن الرى بتاع مدنى تماما بتاع الرى و الحاجات دى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> ايه حكاية مواد التخصص دي انا خلصت الكلية و مسمعتـش عنها
> انا مطراوي برده


 
المنتدى كلة مطراوى ولا اية 

اللى هى المواد الاختيارية و هم 6 مواد فى كذا مجال زى انابيب الضخ و تبريد و تكييف و تصميم و هيدروليك و steam و الفلويد و الثرمو الكلام دة بتختار منة مواد فى سنة 3 و 4 عشان تبقى تخصصية شوية و تتخصص جوة باور اكتر​


----------



## م احمد قدرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا دفعة 2003 القاهرة و كل خبرتى عن ميكانيكا السيارات ارجو المساندة القوية من الاخ ابن العميد فى مجال التبريد و التكيف و قد قمت بانزال جميع الملفات و اقوم بفهمها الان و ارجو من ابن العميد ان يسع لي صدره عند طرح الاسئلة او طلب المساعدة


----------



## mortaljax (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انت تقصد الاختياري يا بشمهندس ايمن
يا عم ما تتعبش نفسك اوي في التفكير
نصيحة ليك اختار الدكتور قبل المادة
(أقصد الدكتور اللي هتستفيد منه عٍلم )
و متجريش ورا اسامي المواد
مادة من غير دكتور شوية ورق مش أكتر
و ده لا تخصص و لا حاجة مواد زي اي مواد
اللي ممكن تستفيد منه بجد المشروع 
لأنك بتحتك شوية بالسوق 
على فكرة انا دفعة 2008 و مشروعي تكييف مركزي و اطفاء حريق لفندق​


----------



## السياب احمد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

والله روعه الله يوفقك وتدخل في مجال التشلر وتعملنه هيك تقرير


----------



## ابن العميد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا ياشباب علي المرور 
بالنسبة للمهندس أحمد قدري : انا هستني اسألتك وان شاء الله تفهم الموضوع كله وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (27 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بحبكم جميعا ونفسي اكون عضو مفيد وعندي خبرة كبيرة في التكييف الاسبيليت


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (27 سبتمبر 2008)

وخبرة في الثلاجات المنزلية والتكييف الشباك وتركيب التكييفات


----------



## العراق الى الابد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز:
قبل تحميل الملف اود ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر لإنك تطرقت الى المشاكل التي يواجهها المهندس حديث التخرج حيث لا احد يقبل ان يشغله بحجة عدم امتلاكه للخبرة العملية...
ادعو من الله ان يوفقك بكل خطوة في حياتك.
اخوك العرقي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين على هذا الانجاز وهو مفيد حقا وننتظر التكملة بفارغ الصبر مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا عم ما تتعبش نفسك اوي في التفكير
> نصيحة ليك اختار الدكتور قبل المادة
> (أقصد الدكتور اللي هتستفيد منه عٍلم )


 
والله انت جبت اللى حصل

فعلا دة اهم حاجة انى افهم اللى باخدة..
مبروك التخرج يا باشمهندس و يا رب تكون طلعت من الجيش و تبدأ حياتك العملية بقى...


----------



## ابن العميد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ومشكورين علي المرور
وشكر خاص للاخ العراقي ربنا ييسر لكم الامور يكرمكم ويفرج عنكم
وبصراحه نقطه قله الخبرة فعلا بيستغلها كتير من اصحاب العمل في انه يقلل راتب حديث التخرج 
.... والله من وراء القصد


----------



## السياب احمد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ابن العميد ادركني الملف الثالث والرابع ما عرفت كيف احملهم ساعدني والله محتاجهم والله يصبرك على طلباتنه التقيله وشكرا لو سمحت غيرلي الرابط


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع والله يا ابن العميد


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي ابن العميد
انزلت الملفات الخمسة بارك الله بعمرك
هل لديك اجزاء اخرى ام ان الموضوع انتهى؟
اعجبني الحوار بين المهندسين المصريين عن حلوان
انا مهندس اردني اوجه تحية الى كل الزملاء المهندسين في ام الدنيا


----------



## ابن العميد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا
بالنسبة للأخ السايب طريقة التحميل هي:
1.تفتح موقع الرابيد شير بالضغط علي الملف
2.تنتظر حتي يظهر امامك عدادين سرعة واحد فيهم تحته مكتوب Free User ثم تضغط عليه
3.تنتظر عدد الثواني التي يعدها ثم ستظهر لك دائرة مكتوب تحتها DOWNLOAD تضغط عليها
سيتم نقل الملف!!!! لو لم يتم التحميل اخبرني وان شاء الله اضيفه علي رابط تاني بس هذا كان افضل الروابط لذا تم التحميل عليه 
وشكرا يا مهندس محمد خليل علي المرور واحنا اخوانك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووورررررررر


----------



## السياب احمد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلملي على الرد لاكن اقوب بالخطوات كلها يم التحميل  يطلع لي غلط errorارجوك غيرلي الرابط وتسلم والله يزيدك علم ومعرفه


----------



## ابن العميد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي السايب:
ده رابط الجزء الثالث الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html


----------



## ابن العميد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم السياب 
ده رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/149339576/HVAC_IIII.pps.html


----------



## السياب احمد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلملي والله والله يوفقك


----------



## السياب احمد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ولو هوه نفس الرابط بس باين شتغل عندي اشكرك جدا


----------



## usamaawad40 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
بس عم يعطي Erorr عند تحميل الجزء الثالث والرابع
ممكن تنزلهن على مكان تاني
جزاك الله خير

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابن العميد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## م احمد قدرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير
عيد فطر مبارك انشاء الله


----------



## م احمد قدرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز (ابن العمبد)
لقد قمت بانزال جميع الملفات و دراستها جيدا ولا يوجد بوسعي الا ان اشكرك وادعو الله لك بدوام الصحة و المعرفة وان يجزيك عليه خير جزاء انشاء الله


----------



## م احمد قدرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

و لكن هل هذا يكفي لان اقوم بدخول سوق العمل خصوصا اننى لم احتك بالتكيف من قبل اطلاقا ولا حتى درسته اثناء الكلية

لي صديق بالسعوديه وعدنى بفرصة عمل جيدة بشرط الالمام الجيد بعلم التكيف


----------



## ابن العميد (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
انتا بالشكل ده عندك بالميت حوالي 90% من التكييف لو رحت وسألوك هتسد وزيادة 
وال 10% الباقيه خبره بتاخدها عملي مسألة احتكاك بالسوق وفقط زيك زي اي واحد دخل السوق ده
اقولك فكرة اختبارية : روح اي شركة تكييف مركزي شغاله باكيج وقولهم عايز اعمل مقابله حتي ولو مش هتعين 
وروح وخليهم يسألوك الاسئلة بتاعت التركيبات ودي افضل اختبار
والله المستعان


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ورحمة الله عليك وعلى والديك وانشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mortaljax (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كـل عام و أنتم بخير جميعا
يا ريت يا ابن العميد توضح بشئ من التفصيل عن المواضيع دي​- وصلات الدكتات (زي الوصلات اللي في رسمة المدرسة )
-الدامبرز و انواعها​


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
احب انوه ان الموضوع مهندس تركيبات (مش مهندس تصميم) علشان تبسط الامور علي نفسك وانا حاسس كده والله اعلم الاخ مورتال جاكس عايز يجيب رجلي (في المورتال كومات) في شرح التصميم بس انا هجاوبه ناحية التركيب 
بخصوص الدامبرز وانواعها قصدك دامبر الحريق والvcd والsd وكده تصبح الاجابة كالاتي:
الsd: يتم تركيبه علي التفريعه (مش داخل المسار الفرعي)
الvcd: يم تركيبه داخل المسار الفرعي نفسه.
دامبر الحريق(إختياري) : يتم تركيب ذلك الدامبر علي الدكت الرئيسي الخارج من الماكينة (علي خط الراجع) وده شكله زي الvcd بس ده متوصل مع نظام مكافحة الحريق -عند حدوث مشكله يتم قفله يدويا او اوتوماتيكيا لمنع وصول الحريق والدخان الي الماكينة
وكمان بيتركب عند بداية كل منطقة مكيفة (يعني الدكت لو داخل يكيف غرفه يتم تركيبه داخل الدكت في منطقة اختراق الدكت للحائط) علشان لو فيه حريقه داخل الغرفة لا تنتقل للغرفه التي تليها من خلال الدكت --- وعلي فكره تقريبا محدش بيركبه الا في شغل التشيلرات علشان كده ما تعرضت له في الشرح

اما بخصوص الوصلات مفصلة في كتاب سماكنا-تم رفعه- ودي فيها انواع كثيرة من التوصيل ومش ضروري انك تعرف تفاصيل التداخل ولكن اشهر نوعين هما الs وال Pocket وافضلهم في احكام التوصيل هي البوكيت
وكويس انك سألت علشان اقول المعلومه دي وهي:
معلومه: نسبة التسريب في مسارات الدكت يجب الا تتجاوز 4% من كمية الهواء الماء 
وفيه اختبار اسمه اختبار التسريب (الدخان) يتم ضخ الدخان بواسطه بلاور-مروحه- داخل الدكت قبل قطع مكان الدفيوزر او بعد قطعه-مع اغلاق مكان الدفيوزر ومشاهده هل يوجد تسريب تسريب الدخان من الدكت=طبعا الكلام ده قبل العزل=
معلومه ثانية: محدش بيعمل الاختبار ده هههه وفيه مهندسين تركيبات بقالهم سنين ومايسمعوش بيه-سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mortaljax (1 أكتوبر 2008)

انا فاهم انك مهندس تركيبات طبعا
و فعلا كنت عايز اجابة عن التركيب و التوصيل و كده
و اجابتك كده تمام أوي أوي
و ربنا يكرمك ياسيدي و تبقى مصمم
الا قولي صحيح مهندس تصميم ولا مهندس تركيبات أحسن
و مين مرتبة اكتر​


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ابن العميد ممكن توضح بالصور لاني مساعد مهندس مبتدأ والان اعمل مراقب على تركيبات التكييف ارجو المساعد من الجميع والنصيحه الطيبه ويعطيكم العافيه


----------



## عارف زكريا الكردي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابن العميد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب 
علي فكرة انا مهندس تصميم وتركيبات وإشراف(ممثل مالك) 
طبعا لو شغال تصميم موضوع التركيبات اسهل بكتييير من التصميم يعني لو مهندس تصميم قرأ الملفات دي مليون في المية هيبقي تركيبات دي ولا حاجه بالنسبه له
كمان معلومه التصميم سهل جدا ومش صعب زي مانتوا متوقعين 
وبرضه الاخ مورتال عايز يجيب رجلي في التصميم ههههههههه بس ده بعده
وعموما المجالين كويسين للي يحبهم


----------



## م/سليمان333 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد قرات في كتب سماكنا ولكني اريد من حضرتك بعض التوضيحات او معاني لهذه الكلمات 1- Transverse Joints
2-longitudinal Seams
3- Drive Slip
4-hemmed S Slip
5-rectangular Duct Reinforcement
وجزاك الله خيرا وثقل الله ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن العميد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وشكرا علي المرور
الاخ مؤمن سؤالك جميل جدا (وتخصصي كمان)
النقط اللي انتا بتسأل عليها هيه نقط اتصال قطعتين دكت مع بعضهم ومنها ايضا نقاط تقوية وذلك للأتي:
1.قد لا يتوفر صاج بالسمك المطلوب لذا يستبدل بصاج اقل منه في السمك وعليه يجب عمل تدعيم له
2.قد يطول الدكت لمسافه تحدث اهتزاز عند مرور الهواء فيتم تدعيمه ايضا كما بالجداول

وعند عمل الصاج الي قطعتين او اكثر يتم عمل وصلات بين بعضه بشكل تدعيم وربط وتقوية (الاجابة ص41) لنفس الكتاب.
بالمناسبة اغلب هذة الوصلات يمكن ان تحل محل بعضها ولكن بالشروط الموجوده بالجداول وعامه المستخدم منها في التدعيم هيه وصلة الIntermediate لانها لا تقطع الصاج...


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم وشكرا علي المرور
> الاخ مؤمن سؤالك جميل جدا (وتخصصي كمان)
> النقط اللي انتا بتسأل عليها هيه نقط اتصال قطعتين دكت مع بعضهم ومنها ايضا نقاط تقوية وذلك للأتي:
> 1.قد لا يتوفر صاج بالسمك المطلوب لذا يستبدل بصاج اقل منه في السمك وعليه يجب عمل تدعيم له
> ...



شكرا علي المرور وردك ولكن لي سؤال اخر عند عمل حصر للصاج انت محتاج لوزن كل gauge لعمل وزن للصاج و اريد هذا الجدول 
وثانيا في مترو الانفاق لاحظت ان تقفيل علب الصاج عن طريق زوايا حديد وربر فمتي يتم استخدام الزوايا الحديد
ومتي يستخدم تيش 12او 10 او 8 للتعليق اين الجدول الخاص بذلك
ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المجهود البديع وكل عام وجميع العاملين والمبدعين في هذا المنتدى بالف خير ولو سمحت الملف الثاني والثالث وبارك الله في عملك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورييييييييين على المجهود العظيم ومهما نقول من كلامات شكر فهو قليل ((((((الله هم اغفر له ولوالديه ))))))


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك ابن العميد وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## ابن العميد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

((شكرا علي المرور وردك ولكن لي سؤال اخر عند عمل حصر للصاج انت محتاج لوزن كل gauge لعمل وزن للصاج و اريد هذا الجدول 
وثانيا في مترو الانفاق لاحظت ان تقفيل علب الصاج عن طريق زوايا حديد وربر فمتي يتم استخدام الزوايا الحديد
ومتي يستخدم تيش 12او 10 او 8 للتعليق اين الجدول الخاص بذلك
ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك)))

أخي مؤمن:
موضوع الحصر ده قصة تانية مش مجال الشرح في الموضوع ولها حسابات وهوالك 
أما بخصوص مترو الانفاق معلش انا مفهمتش قصدك ايه بالتقفيل؟؟
أما بخصوص التيش (قصدك عمود تعليق الدكت علي الحامل)؟؟؟ 
ولايهمك انتا ما ازعجتنيش ... انتا شكلك شغال في المجال ده من زمن باين من خلال اسألتك لانه محدش بيسأل عن الحصر إلا لو كان عارفه....أرجو ان أكون علي صواب
وأرجو لو عندك جداول ممكن تفيدنا في الموضوع محل النقاش أكون ممنون جددددددددددددا لو ترفقها لنا علشان المناقشة تصبح أوضح(إن شاء الله يكون عندك)
أخوك: أسامة عمر سليمان


----------



## ابن العميد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي المرور يا م.محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ده مشروع مدرسة تكييف مركزي مقدم من مقاول مش تبع الاجزاء بس بناءا علي طلب الاخ موترالجاكس (مش فاهم الاسم)
> الرابط اهوه:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/147051962/hvac.rar.html
> وانتابتتفرج اعتبر انك هترسمه تاني علشان تركز فيه


 
المشكلة عندي يا مهندس اسامة انني لست ابن عميد مع فخري بأبي لذا لا املك الا اوتوكاد 2004
لو اني ابن عميد لكان عندي اوتوكاد 2007 ولتمكنت من فتح الملف


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع الحصر ده قصة تانية مش مجال الشرح في الموضوع ولها حسابات وهوالك 
انا اسالك السؤال ده لان حصل خلاف بيني وبين مهندس المقاول علي نسب الهالك هو كان يريد 25 % نسبه هالك ووصلت لحد 17 % وكمان كان الصاج المستخدم جاج 26 واختلفنا في الوزن weight فكنت اريد جدول معتمد
أما بخصوص مترو الانفاق معلش انا مفهمتش قصدك ايه بالتقفيل؟؟
في مصر هناك بوكيت جوينت والسحابه وقشاط ولكن متي نستخدم زوايا حديد\
أما بخصوص التيش (قصدك عمود تعليق الدكت علي الحامل)؟؟؟ 
قصدي العامود التعليق rod فعلا اريد جدول معتمد
ولايهمك انتا ما ازعجتنيش ... انتا شكلك شغال في المجال ده من زمن باين من خلال اسألتك لانه محدش بيسأل عن الحصر إلا لو كان عارفه....أرجو ان أكون علي صواب
ان شاء الله ومشكور جدا علي مجهودك الكبير
وأرجو لو عندك جداول ممكن تفيدنا في الموضوع محل النقاش أكون ممنون جددددددددددددا لو ترفقها لنا علشان المناقشة تصبح أوضح(إن شاء الله يكون عندك)
ان شاء الله وسوف اضعهم باذن الله
أخوك: مؤمن عاشور


----------



## ابن العميد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بالنسبة للملف ان شاء الله احولهولك ل2004
بالنسبة لاخي مؤمن بلاش نخش في مسائل التسعير دي لاني بصراحة عايز الموضوع يفضل بسيط وسهل وسلس ومايخرج بره الاطار اللي حاطه فيه ((أخاف الاخوة المهندسين يتوهوه بسبب تشعب الموضوع)) 
(واقولك نسبة الهالك بتبقي حوالي 15% بس)
اما بالنسبة للجداول المعتمده معنديش ولكن في جداول عملتها من السوق بشتغل بيها هضيفها لانها بتخدم الموضوع
وجزاك الله خيرا........بالحق حصان مين ده... وبكام اللفه(هههه)!!!


----------



## mortaljax (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا
ازيك يا ابن العميد
أنا أريت مشاركات البشمهندس مؤمن عاشور
و فعلا بدأت أتوه يا ريت لو عندك وقت تشرحلنا
الحاجات دي و اهو في تخصصك يا سيدي مش هجيب رجلك يعني
أو تقولنا نقرا كتب ايه و نسألك لو مفهمناش 
انت حطيت رجلنا على أول الطريق ياريت دفعة للامام كمان
معلش انا طماع شوية
و يا ريت يا جماعة الموضوع يثبت
:20::20::20:​


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, أخى المهندس اسامة جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك الرائع, 
1- هناك طريقة أخرى للأختبار وهى استخدام مصدر ضوئى ( اختبار الضوء )
2- ال fire damper يجب تركيبه على الجدار وهو به وصله تصنع من سبيكة معينة تنصهر عند حدوث حريق أو زيادة فى درجة الحرارة لتقصل الحريق عن غرفة الماكينات
3- بالنسبة للحصر هناك ملف DOS لعمل الحصر طبقاً لل gauge حرفعه المرة الجاية بإذن الله ونسبة الهالك يجب الا تتعدى 15% وهى من 10% الى 15% وهى نسبة كلية لهالك الموقع والورشة لإن هناك مقاولين صاج يطلبون نسبة هالك للتركيب ( الموقع) ونسبة هالك للتصنيع ( الورشة ) , هناك معادلة لحساب وزن الصاج ايضاً يمكن استخدامها.
4- التصميم مش مجهد زى شغل الموقع بس الغلطه فيه بتكلف كتير أوى
5- السحابة والقشاط والبوكيت وال s والفرامات الحديد ما هى الا طرق توصيل بس طريقة الفرامات الحديد بيكون افضل واكتر استخدام لها فى توصيل العلب الكبيرة جداً وهى بتستخدم كتير فى شغل التهوية ( داكت التهوية ) لإنه بتكون كميات الهواء كبيرة جداً فى التهوية.
على فكرة مهندس ال HVAC لازم يعرف شغل ( الحريق + التبريد والتكيف + التهوية + شوية piping عاشان شغل بطاريات التشلر ) وبصراحة المهندس اسامة بسط الموضوع بشكل جميل جداً, ربنا يجازيه خيراً. 

صدقت كلامى يا باشمهندس اسامة لما قولت لك ان المناقشة هتفيد اكتر هههههههههههه


----------



## مازن45 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر ياجماعه علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يزيدكوا كمان وكمان


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا على المجهود والله يغفر لك ولي والديك انا على كل شئ قدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا على المجهود والله يغفر لك ولي والديك انه على كل شئ قدير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> وجزاك الله خيرا........بالحق حصان مين ده... وبكام اللفه(هههه)!!!



الحصان ده ملك للمهندسين الي في الملتقي وانت منهم واللفه بخمسه جنيه والحسابه بتحسب بس انت ببلاش


----------



## السياب احمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير يارب الصحه والسلامه للجميع اخوكم السياب احمد


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا يا مهندس علاء علي المعلومات القيمة دي الله ينور عليك ويزيدك .... فعلا كلامك مظبوط جدا


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط للملف اوتوكاد2004 اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/151322465/HVAC.rar.html
وده رابط لملف وورد (وفيه قطر عمود الحامل) للدكت كنت عامله افتكر بيه المقاسات :
http://rapidshare.com/files/151322827/__1605___1601___1603___1585___1578___1610_.doc.html


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي ابن العميد
اشكرك اولا واعتذر لك على الازعاج
قمت بتحميل الملف وقد تمكنت من فتحه على اوتوكاد 2004 الا اني لم اجد به اي رسم على الاطلاق


----------



## mech-egypt (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز
انا تصميم و فعلاً لما قريت الملفات لقيتها سهله بحمد الله سبحانه و تعالى 
و بكده بقى الواحد تصميم و تركيب بجد
100000000000000000 شكراً يا باشا


----------



## نبيل حسنى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله فى سعيك لنشرالعلم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> اخي ابن العميد
> اشكرك اولا واعتذر لك على الازعاج
> قمت بتحميل الملف وقد تمكنت من فتحه على اوتوكاد 2004 الا اني لم اجد به اي رسم على الاطلاق


 
اخي العزيز اعتذر ثانية فالملف فتح تمام التمام وقد وجدت الرسم فيه والمشكلة كانت من عندي
بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## ابن العميد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
م.محمد خليل انا هلحق استخبي احسن تفاجأني بأي مفاجاءات تانية هههههههههه
اما بالنسبة للملفات دي تركيبات برضة مش تصميم يا ميك ايجيبت (التصميم حسابات) وربنا يوفقك
جزاكم الله خيرا علي المرور يا شباب


----------



## ZIZO1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا باش مهندس*

اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع:73:
و البرنامج مفيد جداً
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي المرور


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م.محمد خليل انا هلحق استخبي احسن تفاجأني بأي مفاجاءات تانية هههههههههه
> اما بالنسبة للملفات دي تركيبات برضة مش تصميم يا ميك ايجيبت (التصميم حسابات) وربنا يوفقك
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي المرور يا شباب


 
ادعو الله ان تكون كل مفاجآتك ساره
يعني واحد متألق مثلك لازم الكل يدلل عليه ويغلبه
زادك الله من علمه يا امير الامراء


----------



## mech-egypt (9 أكتوبر 2008)

hfsk sdkbj


----------



## ابن العميد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أخجلتم تواضعنا.... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## ابن العميد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي المرور


----------



## رائد رشاد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن العميد دائما متألق


----------



## ابن العميد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

حبيبي يا مهندس خليل شكرا علي المرور


----------



## بحب الهندسه (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ويظل هذا الموقع رائع بمحتواه واعضائه ولا املك إلا جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابن العميد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

واياكم وعلمكم وعلمنا الله من علمه وشكرا جزيلا علي المرور


----------



## heae (14 أكتوبر 2008)

للأسف يا أخي الكريم الموقع محجوب في السعودية ياريت تشوف رابط آخر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد رمزي عليوه (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هل هذا الرابط موقع موثوق فيه ارجو الافاده


----------



## العتواني (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررين الف الف شكور عاى المجهوووود الطيب وجزكم الله الف الف خيررررررررررررر!!!!


----------



## ابن العميد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي المرور


----------



## عوبد الورد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

موقع محجوب بالسعوديه ياريت علي موقع تاني


----------



## ابن العميد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ عوبد فعلا دي كانت شكوي بعض الاخوة وانا عملت رابطين علي موقعين مختلفين هتلاقي التاني موجود في الصفحات المتقدمة


----------



## حمزة بكر (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحه فى حاجه فى الموضوع جميله اولا المهندس اسامه بسطه خالص
ثانيا مازال متابعه وده مش موجود كتير انا تابعت مواضيع كتير لكن اصحابها بعد فتره بيسبوها على الرغم من ان البدايه بتكون قويه 
اتمنى ان المهندس اسامه يبدا يتكلم فى التفاصيل شويه لان الموضوع ليه فترة واعتقد ان الناس بقى عندها فكره كويسه عنه وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمه ويساعده على تكملته وبارك الله فيه


----------



## ابن العميد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا م.حمزة علي المرور وبصراحه الموضوع بعتبره شجرة زرعتها وبتعهدها كل شوية علشان تكبر ويبقي شكها حلو وتثمر كمان (ونحدفها بالطوب علشان هتكون عاليه قوي) هههه وربنا يسهل ونعمل اضافات بناءة


----------



## هشام حربى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع محجوب فى السعودية رجاء الرفع على موقع آخر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير على ما قدمت من مواضيع


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

واللة العظيم موضوع جيد جدا ننتظر التكملة


----------



## ابن العميد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وهوه الموضوع كموضوع كمل اربعة اجزاء ولكن فيه اضافات ليه انا بظبطها وهحطها قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## م احمد قدرى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى انا مقيم بالقاهرة و بحاجة ماسة لزيارة احد مواقع تركيبات التكييفات المركزية 
هل من ميساعد؟


----------



## م احمد قدرى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى ابن العميد
هل من طريقة مبسطة مثل التى شرحت بها طريقة التركيب تساعدنا فى تعلم اساسيات التصميم
و انا ادين لك بانك اول من ساعدتنى فى و ضع قدمى على اول طريق علم التكييف


----------



## م احمد قدرى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى ابن العميد
ممكن من شرح يوضح لى كيفية قراءة و فهم رسمة الاوتوكاد المرفقة


----------



## ابن العميد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكرا يا م.أحمد قدري علي المرور 
بالنسبة للرسم مفيش مشكلة اوضحه بسيطة ...بس انا محتاجك تسأل عن الحاجة اللي انتا مش فاهمها فيه بعينها علشان تتابع وتسهل علي نفسك غير كده الرسم عادي لو ركزت فيه .... وانا جنبك علي طول بس انتا اسأل


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

......ومن كانت هجرته لله ولرسوله ,فهجرته الى ما هاجر اليه
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (18 أكتوبر 2008)

تفاصيل اتوكاد للدكتات
Duct Symbols and Devices


----------



## ابن العميد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك يا مؤمن جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## م احمد قدرى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك ابن العميد لاختياركم العضو المميز


----------



## ابن العميد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس هيه فين تذاكر شرم الشييييييييييييخ؟؟


----------



## لطفى عماره (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس اسامه بس ياريت الاجزاء الباقيه عشان انا منتظرها من فتره كبيره وربنا يوفقك


----------



## حمزة بكر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس اسامه السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ان حبيت اهنيك على التميز فى الملتقى وان شاء الله تكمل فى الموضوع لانه بامانه كان تشجيع كبير ليه ان اكمل مشروع السفرلانى كنت خايف جدا من شغل التبريد لانى مشتغلتش فيه قبل كدة ان شاء الله انا مستنى التاشيرة واكيد هنكمل فى الملتقى ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن العميد (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي المرور ..بالنسبة لك يامهندس لطفي الاجزاء الاربع اكتملت هتلاقيها في الصفحات المتقدمة 
ومهندس حمزة(جزاك الله خيرا) صلي استخارة و توكل علي الله ...والسفر فيه فوايد كتيييييييير بجد
وطول ماحنا جنب بعضنا هننجح بإذن الله


----------



## سامرغازى (21 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابن العميد (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحفظك يامهندس سامر.....


----------



## hooold (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير ياباشمهندس وربنا يوفقك.


----------



## ابن العميد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ياهولد


----------



## حمزة بكر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس اسامه بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالدينا اجمعين ان شاء الله 
كان فيه موضوع لفت نظرى وانا بتكلم مع مهندس تكييف وان بجمع معلومات عن التركيب ربكنى شويه ومش عارف هيتعمل ازاىوهو موضوع الحصر كيف يتم وعلى اى اساس 
ياريت تفيدنا فى الموضوع ده بحكم خبرتك الكبيره فى مجال التركيب لان انا من اسيوط (بس انا مهندس جدع متخافش ومش كل الاسايطه) وشغل التكييف المركزى قليل جدا عندا ولما سالت فى المقاولون العرب طلبوا منى ان اروح المنياوللاسف الشان ظروف العمل مش هقدر اروح هناك 
وياريت مكنش بتقل عليك يا باشمهندس وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي بكر شكرا علي المرور (انتا عتقول اسيوطي يابوي ...)يبقي نقول
أما بخصوص الحصر زي ماقلت لمهندس عزيز علينا في احدي المشاركات ده موضوع تاني (مهندس التسعير)
ولكن(علشان اسيوطي .. اللهم احفظنا) هعطيك الخطوط العريضة بتاعته وان شاء الله هتفهمها بسرعة لأنك محتاجها:

أولا: بعد عمل الرسم للتكييف المركزي يتم حساب مساحات الدكتات (محيط*طول الدكت) ثم اضافة 15% من الاجمالي (نسبة هادر)
ثانيا: اثناء الحسابات يتم تصنيف المساحات حسب سمك الصاج يعني مثلا: متقوليش 100م2 صاج كله ولكن قل 60م2 صاج جيج22 و 40م2 صاج جيج24 (كل جيج بنضيف له15% نسبة هادر)
ثالثا:يتم قسمة المساحة الخاصة بكل جيج علي مساحة لوح الصاج الواحد اللي بتشترية(حوالي2.88م2) هيطلع عدد الشيتات المطلوبة(وغالبا بنحسبها بالكيلو علشان السوق)
رابعا: العازل بيكون تقريبا نفس مساحة الصاج(العازل اللي فوق السطح بيكون سمكه اكبر خد بالك) 
خامسا: بتحسب عدد الديفيوزر والجريل والvcd وال sd والفلاتر النقية وفلاتر الراجع اللي علي الرسم
سادسا : الوصلة اللي بين الماكينة والدكتات اوعي تنساها
سابعا: لا تنسي مساحة الكلادينج ده اسهل حاجه 
ثامنا:تحسب الحوامل والكانفاس والفوستر للكميات المطلوبة ودول سهلين لانك ممكن تجيب كمية لو خلصت تجيب تاني(يعني مش قضية)
تاسعا:بتحسب مواسير صرف الماكينات اعدادها واطوالها وماص الاهتزازات اللي بيتحط تحت المكن


ملاحظة : في هنا بالمنتدي شيتات لعمل حصر اضافها بعض الكرام لعلك تبحث عنها.... وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليك

والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل


----------



## حمزة بكر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس اسامه............................... السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
والله يا خوى انا كتير مبسوط من دا المعلومات الزين الله يبارك فيك
انا بصراحه فى قمه السعاده اخى العزيز الله يكرمك ويزيدك كمان وكمان وبامانه كان نفسى اشارك فى الحوارمعاك الشان محسش انى تقيل عليك
وشكرا ليك على سعه صدرك وتحملك ليه 
ويخوفى احسن حد من الاسايطه يشوف الكلام الى انت كاتبه
وان شاء الله انا متابع معاك وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م.حمزة وعلي فكرة انا اصلا اصلا سوهاجي يعني من قبلي برضة( بس انا اتعالجت الحمدلله) هههههههه..... خليك علي اتصال


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مقدما وان شاء الله استفيد من الدروس دي


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أكتوبر 2008)

عموما انا هكون ضيف دائم في هندسة التكييف
وانا كمان بحب المجال ده
ومن احسن الدكاتره اللي درسوه في جامعة اسكندريه د/عبد الحميد عطيه و د/محمود بسيوني


----------



## حمزة بكر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب والله تمام احنا طلعنا بلديات وجيران كمان عال خالص
بكره ان شاء الله رايح اجرب االشرح بتاعك فى المقاولين العرب بس بصراحه فيه مهندس عقر قوى يابوى 
بس انا هروح الشان انشط شويه......... الشغل نسى الواحد معظم الاساسيات 
بمناسبه موضوع الاسايطه ......تخيل بقى ان انا سكنت سنه مع واحد منوفى ايام الدراسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكان نفس السكشن والمعمل ومشروع التخرج وكان ساكن معايه فى الاوضه كمان ........... الله يمسيه بالخير 
ان شاء الله افوق بس من شويه المشاكل فى الشغل واكمل معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رجل ذو خلق*

أكثر ما اعجبني في موضوع ابن العميد خلق ابن العميد فانه لم يهمل الرد علي اي عضو فبارك الله لنا في ابن العميد وخلقه وجزاه الله عنا خيرا:56:


----------



## ابن العميد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

(مش هرد عليك):7:

بس هدعيلك بظهر الغيب


----------



## م احمد قدرى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى ابن العميد
كبف حالك؟
الرجاء الرد على اسئلتى التاليه و ارجو الا اكون مثقل عليك:
1) ما هى انظمة التكييف المركزى المتعدده
2) ما معنى Dx 
3) كيف استلم الصاج (duckt) من الفنى بعد التركيب
ارجو ان يتسع لى صدرك و ان لا تمل من اسئلتى لانى قررت احتراف مجال التكييف و ابحث الان عن عمل فى هذا المجال 
اقوم الان بقراءة كود ((ashrae اذا كان هناك اى نصائح لى يجب ان اتخذها اثناء قرائتى للكتاب فالرجاء لفت نظرى لها
 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن العميد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
أخي ابوحميد 
1.انظمة التكييف هي (باكيج(دي اكس)) و شيلر ..... دول عامه استخدام السوق في انظمه تانية زي نظام الامتصاص بس دول ما بنشتغلش فيه علشان بيحتاج يشتغل علي سعه تبريديه عالية اكتر من الف طن تبريدي وغير كده قله استخدامه نتيجه للتكلفة وقله الوعي به
2.كلمه دي اكس معناها التمدد المباشر وهو تمدد الفريون داخل المبخر Direct eXpansion ودي معناها في السوق اني ما بتكلمش علي تشيلر (يعني مافيش مضخات ودوشه وميه) حاجه خفيفة من الاخر
وكمان الدي اكس ممكن يكون(باكج) يعني وحده واحده وكامله (صندوق كامل يعني) او منفصله زي الوحدات الsplit اللي في البيوت بس الوحده الداخلية بتبقي مستخبيه في السقف الصناعي وبيبقي متركب فيها الدكت

3. استلامك من الفني مش بعد التركيب انتا بتبقي متابعه وهوه شغال معاه بتمر عليه علشان تشوف هل الدكت مكسور التركيب هيسرب و المقاس مظبوط والنظافة شغله كويس مش ناسي يركب بوابات الهواء+باقي الملاحظات اللي بالملفات وكمان تشرب شاي معاه(بص اهم حاجه تصاحب العامل علشان موضوع الشاي ده)

أما النصيحة هي :إقرا تفهم وتتعلم
ربنا يرزقنا ويرزقكم الفهم والعلم


----------



## م احمد قدرى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخى ابن العميد على سرعة الرد 
اللهم زد ابن العميد علما فانه لا يبخل بعلمه على احد


----------



## م احمد قدرى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى ابن العميد اقصد باستلام الدكت من الفنى هى طرك اختبار الدكت بعد التركيب و الكشف على ما اذا كان به تسريب او خلافه


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع محجوب بالسعوديه ياريت علي موقع تاني


----------



## سميرنمر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في السنة الخامسة هندسة التكيف و انا في اطار عمل مشروع المتمثل في تكيف المطارات .فهل من مساعدة فيما يخص هدا المشروع. و جزاكم الله خيرا اخوة المهندسين .اخوكم سمير فنغور رجاص ميلة .الجزائر


----------



## ابن العميد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
أخي م.أحمد بالنسبة للإستلام اللي انتا قصدك عليه هو اختبار التسريب وده عبارة عن دخان يتم ضخة عن طريق مروحه بلاور مع غلق جميع المخارج الاخري ويتم النظر في الكدت قبل عزله لمعرفة ما اذا كان هناك تسريب دخان ام لا (الريزر مش محسوب) قبل توصيل الدكت بالريزر
هناك اختبار اخر وهو قبل تركيب القطع يتم تمرير كشاف داخل الدكت علي مكان الوصله وتشاهد الضوء من الناحية 
الاخري
وفيه اختبار انخفاض الضغط يتم عن طريق وضع مانومتر علي اول واخر الفرع المراد اختباره وحساب الهبوط في الضغط (زي المسائل القديمة كده)
ملحوظة: تقريبا محدش بيعمل اي من الطرق (بس الطريقة التانية علشان سهله ممكن تعملها )

واسف علي التأخير

بالنسبة للأخ سمير موضوع المطارات بيبقي تشيلر واقولك من ممكن يخدمك فيه(م.محمد عبد الفتاح) المشرف لانه ماشاء الله عليه ليه باع في الموضوع ده


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يكرمك ويجعلة فى صالح اعمالك*


----------



## ابن العميد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

امين......جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## م احمد قدرى (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى ابن العميد


----------



## سعيد الشايب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## م محمد سالم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا عنا 
انا مش بشتغل فى التكييف المركزى لاكن دى امنيه ربنا يحققها ان شاء الله 
وعاوز اقول انى استفدت كتير جدا من الجزء الاول للتركيبات وفى انتظار الاجزاء الاخرى
قال الرسول ص " كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه " 
صدق رسول الله


----------



## ابن العميد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ازيك ياسعييييييييييييييييد واخبار ماليزيا كده ربنا يوفقك في الماجستير


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mohamed A.Hafez (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر على مجرد التفكير في طرح هذا الموضوع
و ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## م محمد عثمان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر على مساعداتك لى والينا جميعنا يا ابن العميد انت حقا رجل اذا مررت قلنا مر من هنا رجل وهذا هو الاثرز اللهم بارك لك فى دينك ودنياك وجعلك عونا الى اخوانك دائما وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الربيحات (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد رائع ومشكوره 
اللهم بارك لها في عملها واجعله في ميزان حسناتها


----------



## ابن العميد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شباب مشاركتكم دي اكثر مما توقعت ربنا يكرمكم وينفعنا وينفعكم بالعلم
و(الربيحات) أنا مهندس مش مهندسة (ابن العميد) واسمي أسامة يبقي اكيد ولد هههههه


----------



## مهندس تكييف مصرى (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررر يا باشمهندس


----------



## أسد الغابة (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بما انك تريد الدعاء فالواجب هو الدعاء لك قبل التحميل :فاقول اللهم اغفر ذنب إبن العميد ،، وارحم انكاسره بين يديك ،وذله لعظمتك ،ووفقه لطاعتك،وأحفظه بحفظك من بين يديه ،ومن خلفه،وعن يمينه وعن شماله ،ونعوذ بعظمتك أن يغتال من تحته آمين آمين


----------



## ابن العميد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اميييييييييييييييييييييين و جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله الللللللللللللللللللف خير يا أسد
ووالله ثم والله الدعاء هو ما اريده


----------



## nhilek (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلامي للإخوة الأعزاء في المنتدى ولكن لم أستطع تحميل هذه الصور


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

والله عرض أكثر من رائع
بس أرجو المتابعة
ونكون عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## ابن العميد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر
موضوع اكثر من رائع​


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر 
موضوع اكثر من رائع​


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*اقتراح*

ايه راي حضرتك في نقل الموضوع للمنتدي اخر او موقع اخر 

انا حبيت استاذن حضرتك الاول

من باب الامانه ومن باب زياده المعرفه بالنسبه للاخرين​


----------



## nimo (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ابن العميد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مفيش مشاكل بالنسبة لي ده كله خير


----------



## م محمد عثمان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 
وجعلك دائما فى عون من حولك وجعل كل 1لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ذيادة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز نرجو وضع رابط اخر لا هذا الرابط مقفل بالسعودية وجزاك اللة عنا خييييييييييييييير


----------



## ابن العميد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فية رابط تاني بالصفحات المتقدمة هيفتح معاك
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نديم ع (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور والله حاولت عشرات المرات أن أقم بتحميل هذه الملفات الهامة جداً فلم استطع سوى تحميل الجزء الأول وبعد إطلاعي عليه ولما وجدت فيه فوائد كبيره أرجو منك يا باش مهندس أن تعيد النظر بطريقة أخرى لرفع الاجزاء الباقية للمنتدى لأتمكن من تحميلها ( الرابيدشير جنني وكذلك megauplaod ) أرجو منك المساعدة ودمت ذخراً لهذا المنتدى .
م. نديم


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي نديم 
ان شاء الله هرفعلك الملفات علي موقع تاني خلال اليومين دول
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد الشايب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب
و على فكره يا جماعه المهندس أسامه عمر ساعدنى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير فى مشروع التخرج و بسببه حصلت على تقدير مرتفع جدا بارك الله فيه


----------



## ابن العميد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سعيد باشا (علي فكرة م.سعيد معيد في هندسة المطرية -جامعة حلوان(تاني الدفعة)) يعني مساعدتي له تحصيل حاصل بس هوه اللي بيتواضع وهو في ماليزيا بيعمل ماجستير ادعولوه ربنا يوفقه.... ده صديق عزيز وأخ فاضل


----------



## ابن العميد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الروابط للجزاء من التاني للرابع اهم
http://www.uploading.com/files/KBE8M5O8/تركيبات_التكييف_المرك...pps.html
http://www.uploading.com/files/IDI2YMTW/تركيبات_التكييف_المرك...pps.html
http://www.uploading.com/files/Q00T8WPG/تركيبات_تكييف_مركزي_IIII.pps.html


----------



## عمرو عبد القادر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوانى اين أجد outdoor design conditions لمدن الجنوب فى السعودية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

هتلاقيه في شرح الهاب علي صفحات التبريد والتكييف برضة


----------



## م محمد عثمان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

فين يا باشمهندس باقي الشرح أنا في انتظار حضرتك


----------



## ابن العميد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

عفوا.... انتا بتسأل عن شرح ايه؟!


----------



## ابن العميد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نومارا (26 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش يبشمهندس يمكن اكون بتقل على حضرتك انا نزلت الجزء الاول فعلا هايل جدا بس باقى الاجزاء الموقع اللى مرفوعه عليه بيتعبجدا فى التحميل وانا بحاول بقالى مده ومش عارف انزله من عليه لو ينفع حضرتك ترفعهم على موقع سهل زى الميجا شير او الزد شير يكون لك جزيل الشكر واسف للاطاله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابن العميد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا نزلتهم وعلي فكرة هما شغالين كويس جرب اخر موقع هتلاقيه بياخد بس شوية وقت وبعدين يتم التنزيل


----------



## sica_1 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويذيدك من علمه


----------



## نومارا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

You have reached daily download limit for your country. Please, wait for tomorrow or buy Premium account not. Do not want to pay for full? Try it just for 4.95$! هذا هو ما اجده فى صفحة التحميل ولا استطيع تنزيل الاجزاء من التانى للرابع ياريت حدرتك ترفعهم على اى موقع تانى للاهميه ولك الشكر


----------



## ابن العميد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

دي مشكله الجهاز زي ماهو مكتوب عندك مش الموقع وعموما تاني جري المواقع االاولي او غير الجهاز اللي بتزل من عليه هتتحل المشكله


----------



## نومارا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت لو حضرتك يبشمهندس تكلمنا عن التكييف المركزى وعن انواعه(dx-chillere )والطرق المستخدمه فى المستشفيات والفنادق والمولات بحيث نعرف نتجاوب مع حضرتك وتقيدنا من تجاربك لانى خريج 2008 وعايز اعرف اكتر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bobstream (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابن العميد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الملفات نزلت ولا؟؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نومارا (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يصراحه يبشمهندس مش قادر انزلهم بردو بيطلعلى نفس الرساله وسالت قالوا لازم تغير البروكسى الخاص بالانترنت ومش اى حد يعمله فلو حضرتك ترفعهم على ا ل zshare - megashare يكون لسعادتك جزيل الشكر لاهمية مافى الملفات


----------



## محمود سند (28 نوفمبر 2008)

والله مجهود عظيم مشكور ومأجور إن شاء الله


----------



## ابن العميد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

خلاص ان شاء الله هرفعهم تاني بس اكدلي علي الزد شير شغال معاك ولا؟


----------



## نومارا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

انا شاكر ليك جدا يبشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير وهو فعلا شغال معايا واسف انى بزعجك كتير


----------



## benlotfi (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك لكن الرابط غير شغال
ارجو منك تجديده جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الهادي السوفي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي جازك الله كل خير واعطاك من خزائن نعمه 


وفيت وكفيت 

لدي مشكلة لما نزلت ملف المخطط على الأتو كاد طلب باس ورد كلمة السر لفك الملف 

هل ممكن تعطينا كلمة السر ؟؟؟؟وشكرا


----------



## عبد الهادي السوفي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي جازك الله كل خير واعطاك من خزائن نعمه 


وفيت وكفيت 

لدي مشكلة لما نزلت ملف المخطط على الأتو كاد طلب باس ورد كلمة السر لفك الملف 

هل ممكن تعطينا كلمة السر ؟؟؟؟وشكرا


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا أسف عشان قلت لحضرتك فين باقي الشرح بس والله مكنتش أعرف لأني لسه جديد في المنتدي وفاكر أن المواضيع كلها بتنزل في صفحة واحدة حملت الجزء الاول فضلت منتظر اسبوع حتي اكتشفت أن في صفحات أخري وحملت باقي الاجزاء بس الجزء التالت ده ملف أيه وللمرة التانيه اسف لحضرتك وبحيك علي مجهودك الرائع ده ومنتظر منك المزيد وربنا يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعملية...


----------



## بهاء محمد السيد (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## ابن العميد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الملف التاني من غير كلمة سر (إخواني الموقع زد شير مش بيشتغل عندي قولولي موقع تاني احمل علية الملفات يكون بيشتغل عندكم)
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالياس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## apo_mosa (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلاً المعلومات قيمة جداً ربنا يقدرني واقدر افضى شوية وأشارككم


----------



## نومارا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك وحرصك على الاستفاده للجميع ممكن حضرتك تشوف (megaupload--megashare--4shared--) وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ده الجزء الثالث
http://www.zshare.net/download/52330648831253d6/


----------



## نومارا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

انا نزلت الجزء الاولانى الخاص بالصناديق وهذا الجزء ياريت حضرتك ترفع الاجزاء الباقيه وانا متابع عشان انزلهم شكرا ليك وياريت باقى الاجزاء للاهميه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابن العميد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ده الجزء الرابع:
http://www.zshare.net/download/52472254fda62473/
معلش الموقع ده بصراحه عجيب ساعة يفتح وساعه ميقبلش
كده يبقي ناقص الجزء التاني
جزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابن العميد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ده كده الجزء التاني:
http://www.zshare.net/download/524735287a1d32d6/


----------



## alcabon85 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## وليد البنا (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس 
وربنا يجازيك كل خير 
انا حملت جميع الاجزاء معادا الجزء الاول 

ارجو رفع الجزء الاول على سيرفر ال Zshare

وشكرااااا


----------



## وليد البنا (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهودك يستحق التحيه يا باش مهندس


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنت بخير يابلشمهندس 
لو سمحت الجزء التالت والرابع ملفات ايه ولو هيه بوربوينت مش بتفتح عندي أرجو أن تحملها علي رابط أخر ولك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك

لا تحرمنا من الاطلاع


----------



## نومارا (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارف اقولك ايه بجد انت تعبت معايا جامد لحد مانزلت الاجزاء دى شكرا ليك يبشمهندس وكل سنه وانت طيب وجزاك الله خير الف الف شكر


----------



## حمزة بكر (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس اسامه السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وكل عام وانت بخير والف صحه وسلامه وربنا يبارك فيك ويعينك على مجهودك ده وبصراحه انا كنت اتمنى انى كل المهندسين يتابعوا المواضيع الى شاركوا فيها كان الملتقى بقى مرجع الان لكل مهندسيى التبريد والتكييف
وانا لسه منتظر جديدك فى هذا الموضوع مهندس حمزة


----------



## ابن العميد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب بالعكس انا اللي مبسوط اكتر انكم بتخلوني اتابع الموضوع (زي الشجرة تحتاج لمياه ومتابعه) 
علشان تكبر وتثمر (والم انا بقي المحصول  )


----------



## ابن العميد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ده الجزء الاول:
http://www.zshare.net/download/52568544769364d4/
الملفات كلها بور بوينت


----------



## Aburrum (12 ديسمبر 2008)

i saw ur attachment, god bless u and wish u avery good luck..take care


----------



## ابن العميد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه ده مش مترجم ليه ههههههههه جزاك الله خيرا ياريس بس ابقي ترجم (انا ثقافتي الماني)


----------



## ابن العميد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
معلومة مهمة 
طبعا المعلومة دي يشترك فيها مهندس التصميم والتنفيذ (علشان الواحد يبقي فاهم) 
الموضوع اسمة (الإثبات في مكان الثرموستات) 
1. يرتفع عن الارضية 1.5 متر (متوسط ارتفاع الغرفة-مكان بعيد عن الاطفال)
2.لا يكون في مكان يسقط علية شعاع الشمس(علشان القراءة ما تتأثرش)
3.يفضل عدم وضعه جانب الباب (حتي لا يكسر)
4.يفضل ان يوضع علي الحائط الداخلي (يعني مش المعرض للشمس- يعني الحوائط اللي بين الغرف والممرات)
5.لا يوضع تحت دفيوزر (مخرج هواء) علشان القراءة ويوضع تحت الراجع ان امكن.


----------



## mypuls (17 ديسمبر 2008)

يا باشمهندس تسلم بجد على العلم داه كله بجد انت راجل بتخاف ربنا ويكفينا استقطاعك جزء من وقتك للردود وتحميل الملفات وهذا كثير بس احنا بنستاهل.

ممكن الجزء الثالث وملف سماكنا منكم او من اي عضو حملهما

الف شكر وان شاء الله تصير دكتور قد الدنيا .


----------



## م احمد قدرى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى ابن العميد
الرجاء وضع شرح مبسط بالبلدى كده عن فكرة الابزربشن تشللر


----------



## ابن العميد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.zshare.net/download/52330648831253d6


----------



## ابن العميد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الموضوع ....السهل الخاص لتوضيح دائرة الامتصاص..... ياعيني علي الشعر العربي

أخي أحمد هقولك العملية ببساطه انا بستخدم مائعين (واحد بيدوب في التاني.... زيي كده لما بدوب في المنتدي)
وكمان درجه غليان الاول بتكون اقل بكتير من التاني (يعني لما نسخن الاول يتبخر بسرعة والتاني لسه مغلاش كده الاول يبقي مائع التبريد والتاني اللي بيمتص مائع التبريد)

شوف الحته الاسنبولي دي بقي عندك اريع صناديق (الماص و المولد والمكثف والمبخر)

1.الصندوق الماص: يحتوي علي المادتين (السائلتين) ويتم ضخهم الي المولد بمضخه 
2.الصندوق المولد: يسخن الخليط يقوم ايييييييييه؟؟ تتبخر االمادة الاولي وتروح للمكثف والمادة التانية محصلهاش حاجه(شخصية قوية) وبترجع التانية للماص تكون بردت
3.الصندوق المكثف: يستقبل المادة الاولي(غاز) ويتكثفه ويحوله لسائل ويروح للمبخر
4.الصندوق المبخر: يستقبل المادة الاولي(سائل) ويحوله لغاز بسبب اكتسابه للحرارة (بتاعت المكان المراد تبريده)

بعد ما بتتحول لغاز بترجع تاني للصندوق الماص يقوم المادة التانيه بقي اللي كانت رجعت من زماااااان ايام المولد مستنياه يقوم يدوب فيها (ما هي الفرقة صعبه) وهكذا...دواليك

بإختصار المادة التانية محصورة داخل صندوقين وبس (الماص والمولد) والاولي بتلف علي كل الصناديق
بإختصار كأني لغيت الكومبريسور في الدايرة العادية وبدلته (بالصندوقين والمادة التانية)

مثال المادتين( الامونيا والماء) يبقي الامونيا (المادة الاولي) ويبقي الماء(المادة التانية) 

معلومة: الدايرة بتاعت الامتصاص دي بتبقي فعاله لما بتبقي سعة التبريد1000 طن تبريدي وانتا طالع
والضغط داخل الدائرة غالبا اقل من الضغط الجوي(عكس دائرة التبريد العادية)

اي استفسار ااحنا حاضرين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (18 ديسمبر 2008)

و انا جامعه حلون-كليةالهندسة بالمطرية بس 2004
يعطيك الف عافيه يا بشمهندس:75:


----------



## سعيد الشايب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الله الله على الشرح الجميل


----------



## majdy82 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور.....و نرجو ادراج الجزء التالي في اسرع وقت ممكن.....و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (19 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يمكن يكون عندي موهبه في الشرح بس ده كله بفضل الله وأقول:
بارك الله لنا في هذا العمل وجعله زادا لنا الي حسن المصير اليه وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه انه بكل جميل كفيل وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل....


----------



## ابن العميد (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الصورة






ودي اعادة للشرح علشان اللي يقرا يتفرج معاه هتلاقي الموضوع اسهل
إعادة للموضوع:
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
....السهل الخاص لتوضيح دائرة الامتصاص..... 
العملية ببساطه انا بستخدم مائعين (واحد بيدوب في التاني.... زيي كده لما بدوب في المنتدي)
وكمان درجه غليان الاول بتكون اقل بكتير من التاني (يعني لما نسخن الاول يتبخر بسرعة والتاني لسه مغلاش كده الاول يبقي مائع التبريد والتاني اللي بيمتص مائع التبريد)

شوف الحته الاسنبولي دي بقي عندك اريع صناديق (الماص و المولد والمكثف والمبخر)

1.الصندوق الماص: يحتوي علي المادتين (السائلتين) ويتم ضخهم الي المولد بمضخه 
2.الصندوق المولد: يسخن الخليط يقوم ايييييييييه؟؟ تتبخر االمادة الاولي وتروح للمكثف والمادة التانية محصلهاش حاجه(شخصية قوية) وبترجع التانية للماص تكون بردت
3.الصندوق المكثف: يستقبل المادة الاولي(غاز) ويتكثفه ويحوله لسائل ويروح للمبخر
4.الصندوق المبخر: يستقبل المادة الاولي(سائل) ويحوله لغاز بسبب اكتسابه للحرارة (بتاعت المكان المراد تبريده)

بعد ما بتتحول لغاز بترجع تاني للصندوق الماص يقوم المادة التانيه بقي اللي كانت رجعت من زماااااان ايام المولد مستنياه يقوم يدوب فيها (ما هي الفرقة صعبه) وهكذا...دواليك

بإختصار المادة التانية محصورة داخل صندوقين وبس (الماص والمولد) والاولي بتلف علي كل الصناديق
بإختصار كأني لغيت الكومبريسور في الدايرة العادية وبدلته (بالصندوقين والمادة التانية)

مثال المادتين( الامونيا والماء) يبقي الامونيا (المادة الاولي) ويبقي الماء(المادة التانية) 

معلومة: الدايرة بتاعت الامتصاص دي بتبقي فعاله لما بتبقي سعة التبريد1000 طن تبريدي وانتا طالع
والضغط داخل الدائرة غالبا اقل من الضغط الجوي(عكس دائرة التبريد العادية)

اي استفسار ااحنا حاضرين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​


----------



## osama2005 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوة الصورة دي مع الشرح يا هندسه للتوضيح


----------



## osaama60 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا 
كنت ابحث غيه كثيرا ولم اجده في اي منتدي
بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابن العميد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## م احمد قدرى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بامانه انا مكسوف منك جدا يا بن العميد لانى تاخرت عليك ف الشكر على هذه الطريقة الجميلة فى الشرح
روح يا شيخ الله يبارك لك ويكفيك شر ؤلاد الحرام


----------



## iheb chabbou (30 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحتو ماني عارف كيف أحمل الموضوع,ياريت تقولولي كيف 
و مشكورين


----------



## iheb chabbou (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الحمد لله دحين عرفت أنزل الأجزاء الأربعة على zshare
شكرا لك يا إبن العميد و ربنا يباركلك و يناولك إلي في بالك


----------



## ابن العميد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## iheb chabbou (1 يناير 2009)

في عندي طلب يا إبن العميد لو تقدر تساعدني أكون ممنون لك,بدي مخطط لمبنى يبين فيه كيفية توصيل الدكت داخله و كيفية عمل التكييف المركزي
شكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي بالصفحات السابقة لقد وضعت مخطط مدرسة كامل بالاوتو كاد عليه التفاصيل افتحه هتلاقيه فيه شغل كويس
وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (2 يناير 2009)




----------



## iheb chabbou (2 يناير 2009)

لو سمحت في أي صفحة؟في هذا الموضوع؟عشان أنزلو لازم يكون عندي برنامج اوتوكاد صح؟و أوتوكاد أي عام؟

شكرا


----------



## ساسي3 (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (5 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يناير 2009)

سؤال فني عجبني
السؤال بيقول علل........:
وضع يو تراب لماسورة الصرف للماكينات.. ليه؟؟!


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يناير 2009)

سؤال فني عجبني
السؤال بيقول علل........:
وضع يو تراب لماسورة الصرف للماكينات.. ليه؟؟!


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (15 يناير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> سؤال فني عجبني
> السؤال بيقول علل........:
> وضع يو تراب لماسورة الصرف للماكينات.. ليه؟؟!



اممممممممممممممممممممم
ممكن علشان منع ارتداد المياه للماكينه ومنع الرائحه الكريهه


----------



## ابن العميد (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا م.مؤمن علي المرور بس مش هيه دي 
حاول تاني..... تراي اجين يعني


----------



## ابن العميد (19 يناير 2009)

مفيش غير مؤمن اللي عنده كلام يقولوه  طيب أجاوب انا
شوف يا سيدي اي فتحه في جسم الماكينه معناه ضغط سالب عند الفتحه دي وكمان ممكن يسحب اجسام غربية ويؤثر علي المروحة وادائها بالتالي علشان كده بنعمل اليو تراب علشان تفضل المياة موجوده كغلق لهذة الفتحه (هتلاقي اليو تراب دي في الصور بتاعت الملفات)
وهتلاقي كمان الماكينة ليها فتحتين صرف(يمين وشمال) لو هتصرف المياه من واحده لازم وضروري تغلق التانية


----------



## سعيد الشايب (28 يناير 2009)

شكر خاص للمهندس أسامه عمر ( أبن العميد) على الموضوع الجميل و شكرا لكل الأعضاء على المرور

و زياده للفائده بالنسبه للسوال المطروح ( وضع يو تراب لماسورة الصرف للماكينات.. ليه؟؟!) 
أجابه السؤال ده زى ما المهندس ابن العميد ذكرها و نفس فكره العمل مكرره فى مواسير الصرف الصحى و الحمامات ألى بطلق عليها حمام أفرنجى 
دائما فى مواسير الصرف الصحى هتلاقوا ماسورة تهويه و هتلاقوا بردوا الحمام الأفرنجى فيه نفس اليو ترن و متجمع فيه شويه مياه و ده لمعادله الضغط و منع الحشرات


على فكره انا مهندس ميكانيكا بردوا مش سباك  بس المعلومه دى هتفيد أخوانا المهندسين ألى شغالين فى مجال البلمنج


----------



## ابو بلال للتكييف (29 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## donJouan84 (30 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

نشكرك على هذا العمل
وجزاك الله كل خير 
نتمنى منكم كل جديد ومفيد


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (31 يناير 2009)

ارجو ان تواصل طرح الاسئله الفنيه حتي يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## theguide (31 يناير 2009)

مش قادر اقولك غير انك معلم كبير اوي وجزاك الله 100000000000000 خير على المجهود الجامد دة يا معلم


----------



## ابن العميد (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب علي المرور 
وشكرا جزيلا يا م.سعيد علي التعليق كمان وان شاء الله يا م.مؤمن نكمل طرح الاسئلة علشان كلنا نشارك ونتعلم


----------



## سعيد الشايب (31 يناير 2009)

بعد أذنك يا مهندس أسامه ممكن اطرح أسئله فى موضوعك
انا عارف انك مشغول جدا جدا و انا واحد من تلاميذك


----------



## ابن العميد (1 فبراير 2009)

استغفر الله ده انا اللي تلميذك 
ياباشا شرف لينا انك تنور الموضوع المهم ده
إسأل وخلينا نفكر سوا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (1 فبراير 2009)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================​


----------



## sameraboud (2 فبراير 2009)

العلم نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## deago (5 فبراير 2009)

يا باشا الف الف شكر والله خلص الكلام من على لسانى 

جزاك الله كل خير عن كل الشغل الجامد ده 

و يارب يوفئك فى حياتك انشاء الله 

الف شكر كمان مرة و الف مره لو حبيت


----------



## ابن العميد (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب 
وأخجلتم تواضعنا
واليكم السؤال الاتي : 
لو جه مهندس المدني اثناء فترة التصميم وقالت ياباشا الدكت بتاعك ارتفاعه كبير (مساحة المقطع يعني الارتفاعxالعرض)
ماينفعش يمر داخل الكمر ((يعني لو مر الدكت هيبقي خطر علي الكمره)) يبقي لو عايز برضة اخلي الدكت يمر اعمل ايه؟؟؟


----------



## احمد عمر ال جى (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس بالسعودية والرابط دة ما بيشتغلش بيقولى غير متاح


----------



## ابن العميد (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشفناش ردود 
بالنسبة للمهندس أحمد عمر (زي اسم اخي) فيه تلات انواع روابط جربهم وقولي اي منهم لا يفتح


----------



## جاد الكريم (6 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجازاك خيراً


----------



## سعيد الشايب (7 فبراير 2009)

*ممكن يكون صح*



ابن العميد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب
> وأخجلتم تواضعنا
> واليكم السؤال الاتي :
> لو جه مهندس المدني اثناء فترة التصميم وقالت ياباشا الدكت بتاعك ارتفاعه كبير (مساحة المقطع يعني الارتفاعxالعرض)
> ماينفعش يمر داخل الكمر ((يعني لو مر الدكت هيبقي خطر علي الكمره)) يبقي لو عايز برضة اخلي الدكت يمر اعمل ايه؟؟؟



نركب وصله لتحويل مساحه المقطع من مستطيل الى مقطع دائرى يمر داخل الكمر:87:


----------



## ابن العميد (7 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جميلة يا سعده بس أولا دي عمليا متعبه في التطبيق علشان لف الصاج ثانيا الارتفاع مش هيقل كتير
الحل
نعمل تخفيض في المساحه بحد اقصي 20% وتمر في الكمر(الجسر) ثم نرجع الي الوضع الطبيعي (كتاب اشري)
ملحوظة يكون الميل بتاع التخفيض لا يزيد عن 15 درجه (يعني لا تضيق مقطع الصاج فجأة وترجع توسعها فجأة)
علشان ايه؟؟؟ حد يرد بقي.....!
طبعا هتقولولي علشان الاهتزاز والفقدفي الضعط هيبقي عالي (صح ايه الشطارة دي)


----------



## بسيوني حسن (8 فبراير 2009)

انا والله ماعارف اعبر عن شعوري عن كم المعلومات الي انا عرفتها وخصوصا اني انا خريج كلية التعليم الصناعي قسم التبريد والتكييف ومتعرضش للتكيف المركزي بهذا الشكل وانا قرأت ال22 صفحة ومش عارف اقول ايه لابن العميد غير* يارب يوفقك فى حياتك انشاء الله ويعطيك مالا اذن سميعت ولا خطر علي قلب بشر 
اخوك في الله
*


----------



## سعيد الشايب (8 فبراير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> فكرة جميلة يا سعده بس أولا دي عمليا متعبه في التطبيق علشان لف الصاج ثانيا الارتفاع مش هيقل كتير
> الحل
> نعمل تخفيض في المساحه بحد اقصي 20% وتمر في الكمر(الجسر) ثم نرجع الي الوضع الطبيعي (كتاب اشري)
> ملحوظة يكون الميل بتاع التخفيض لا يزيد عن 15 درجه (يعني لا تضيق مقطع الصاج فجأة وترجع توسعها فجأة)
> ...



شكرا ياهندسه على المعلومه و التعليق الجميل

توسيع المقطع فجئه مشكله لانه بيتسبب فى losses فى السريان
و لزياده الفائده يمكن الاطلاع على انواع ال losses فى الرابط التالى

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/major-loss-ducts-tubes-d_459.html


----------



## سعيد الشايب (8 فبراير 2009)

:20: طول عمرك هتفضل كبير يا كبير


----------



## ابن العميد (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بسيوني بسيوني شكرا جزيلا وربنا يزيدنا و يزيدك علما 
حبيبي يا سعده جزاك الله خيرا علي الاضافة...... 
جعل الله عملنا هذا زاد الي حسن المصير اليه وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه انه بكل جميل كفيل وهوا حسبنا ونعم الوكيل


----------



## سعيد الشايب (8 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (9 فبراير 2009)

اخي في الله اشكرك علي الرد وبطلب منك طلب ياريت ميكونش ثقيل عليك وهو اني رحت اختبار في شركة اسمده علي اساس العمل في التكييف المركزي وفجأت ان العمل علي تكييف dx وانا ماعرفش حاجة عنه الي القليل ياريت لواجد شرح ولو مبسط له ولك جزيل الشكر وينوبك ثواب فينا ياهندسة ياعني بمعني اصح احنا بنشحت العلم


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 فبراير 2009)

الاخ بسيونى حسن

الشرح عن التكييف ال dx عايزه بالعربى ولا بالأنجليزى

انا ممكن أبحثلك على النت او فى الكتب


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير بجد معلومات هايلة 

وانا متابعة الموضوع من اوله 

وفي انتظار المزيد من المناقشات العلمية الهادفة


----------



## بسيوني حسن (10 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر للاخ سعيد علي الرد ياريت يكون العربي الاول وعادي الانجليزي ممكن وياريت لو في تدعيم بالصور وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا شباب علي المرور بالنسبة ليك يا بسيوني باشا انتا قصدك تعرف الdx بيشتغل ازاي ولا صيانة ولا ايه
وعموما خد المفتاح ده:
ال دي إكس تمام زي الدايرة العادية بتاعت التكييف والتبريد العادية 
وبيبقي بعضة جواه ضاغط واحد او اتنين!! ياتري اتنين ليييييييييييه؟
علشان موضوع الحمل الجزئي والحمل الكامل؟؟؟ ((مش فاهم حاجه؟!!)) ....
درجه حرارة المكان المراد تبريدة لو عادية قصدي فرق درجات قليلة بيشتغل ضاغط واحد وبعد فترة قليله بيفصل علشان بيبقي وصل لدرجة الحرارة(ده الحمل الجزئي) 
طيب لو طول الوقت شوية تيجي اشارة من لوحة التحكم هتلاقي التاني يشتغل معاه ويضخ برودة زيادة علشان تنزل الحرارة بتاعت المكان لانه شكلة كده في فرق كبير في درجات الحرارة وإلا هيسخن الضاغط الاول وممكن يفصل بسبب الضغط اللي عليه وده يبقي الحمل الكامل... 
الدنيا حر ياعمو وده شغال وحده في الصحرا
فيه معلومةتانية: بتقول انه ممكن بداية التشغيل بتبقي صعبة لو كان ضاغط واحد علشان بيسحب كهربا كتير علشان كده قسموه اتنين انا مش مذاكر دي بصرحه 
اللي انا قلته بس علشان اوضحلك الفكرة مش شرح تفصيلي وانتا انطلق يا وحش
واللي عنده إضافة نكون شاكرين جدا جدا انه يمتعنا بيها


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر للعميد مش ابن ......... لانك فعلا عميد في علم التبريد.......انا فاهم حكاية الضاغطين ودي لزيادة كفائة الديرة انا عايز اعرف اية هي الامثلة العملية الي بستخدم فيها الديرة دي بالذات وكمان اية المتممات الي بتتحط فيها وجزا الله العميد عنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب
صورة و معلومة:
مرفق صورة توضيحيه لمبني قائم وبنعمله تكييف مركزي (يعني المبني قديم وعايزين نضع له تكييف مركزي وهوه كان وحدات) 
الصورة توضح ان الريزر من الخارج مش من الداخل زي المباني الجديدة (لانه لن يتم الفتح في بلاطة الارضية)
ماكينة فوق السطح وتم عمل فتحة في السور ونزل الدكت للدور الارضي 
المبني ده مشتغلتش فيه بس عديت جنبه قلت اصورة واضيف الصورة للباقة الجميلة اللي عندنا للعلم والمعرفة
الرابط أهوه:http://rapidshare.com/files/197562332/Duct.JPG.html


----------



## حمزة بكر (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مهندس اسامه كيف حالك ان شاء الله تكون بخير وبصحه جيده انا ليه فتره منقطع عن المتابعه لظروف خرجه عن ارادتى ولكن الحمد لله انا رجعت واول حاجه حبيت اشوفها هذا الموضوع الرائع واتمنى من الله ان تستمر فى دعمه 
بالمناسبه ان شغال حاليا فى محطه توليد كهرباء وارجوا ان اساعد فى هذا الموضوعمن يحتاج اليه او نتشارك فى النقاش من اجل الاستفاده جميعا 
ولك تحياتى


----------



## ahmed taye3 (14 فبراير 2009)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابن العميد (15 فبراير 2009)

حمدلله علي السلامة يا بشمهندس حمزة لك شوقة  فينك ياعم انا قلت سافر البلد ومرجعش 
و شرف لينا انك تساهم معانا وربنا يوفقنا ويوفقك


----------



## zanitty (15 فبراير 2009)

طلب بقى غتيت معلش
الرابيد شير مع انه بيفتح فى السعوديه لكن للاسف كل ما افتحه يقول لى انى وصلت الحد الاقصى من التحميل مع انى و حياه ربنا ما حملت منه حاجه بس يظهر هو بياخد اى بى الشركه و اى بنى ادم يحمل يعمل معاه كده
يا ريت تنزل كل اللى حصل بقى فى الموضوع اللى هنا على WWW.IFILE.IT معلش عشان انا حاسس ان الحوار جامد
معلش ع الغتاته يا ابن العميد
هو عميد شرطه و اللا عميد كليه
اه صحيح نسيت اقول حاجه كمان
يا ريت تلم الليله كلها و المواضيع كلها فى رد واحد عشان الدنيا وصلت ما شاء الله 24 صفحه و العمليه بقت بهوقه ع الاخر


----------



## ابن العميد (16 فبراير 2009)

حبيبي يا زنتي انتا عايز الاربع اجزاء علي الifile بس ولا حاجات تانية؟؟ لاني فعلا ممكن تكون الحوار اتفرق شوية علي الصفحات بس حد عنده اقتراحات نلمهم ازاي في صفحة واحده
بالنسبة للعميد هوه عميد شرطة توفاه الله ادعولوه ربنا يغفرله ويرحمه وموتي المسلمين عامه


----------



## zanitty (16 فبراير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> حبيبي يا زنتي انتا عايز الاربع اجزاء علي الifile بس ولا حاجات تانية؟؟ لاني فعلا ممكن تكون الحوار اتفرق شوية علي الصفحات بس حد عنده اقتراحات نلمهم ازاي في صفحة واحده
> بالنسبة للعميد هوه عميد شرطة توفاه الله ادعولوه ربنا يغفرله ويرحمه وموتي المسلمين عامه


 غفر الله لنا و له و جعله من اهل الجنه
انا كمان والدى توفى من 8 ايام يا ريت ندعى له
انا اقول لك تلمهم ازاى فى صفحه واحده
اعمل موضوع جديد و لم فيه كل الليله الاربع اجزاء و كمان حط فيه اى ملفات نزلت متفرقه فى الموضوع
و عشان الناس اللى متابعه هنا متتوهش مننا اعمل هنا لنك للموضوع الجديد و نزله هنا عشان اللى يخش يعرف الدنيا بقت فين


----------



## سعيد الشايب (18 فبراير 2009)

أسال مهندس محمد عبدالفتاح يا أسامه ..... أزاى تلم الليله

هو مش المشرف برده؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
البقاء لله يأخي زنيتي شد حيلك


----------



## ابن العميد (18 فبراير 2009)

بخصوص الموضوع وازاي اجمع المعلومات انا لقيت فكرة كويسة هعملها ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (18 فبراير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> البقاء لله يأخي زنيتي شد حيلك


 سبحان الحى الباقى
و اشكرك يا حبيبى على اهتمامك


----------



## zeco2010 (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اوى على هذا المجهود الجامد ده


----------



## فهدالادهم (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي علي هذا المجهود و 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
مممششششكككككووووووورر


----------



## kmbs (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فهدالادهم (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي 
بيض الله وجهك
اعطاك الله العافيه


----------



## ابن العميد (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا
الاخ زنيتي وسعيد بالنسبة لطلب التجميع بتاع الموضوع كالاتي(شوفو الاختراعات بقي :5: ) :
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا س3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم

جعل الله عملنا هذا زاد الي حسن المصير اليه وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه انه بكل جميل كفيل وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل


----------



## م محمد المصرى (19 فبراير 2009)

الباشمهنس ابن العميد أتأخر علينا جامد فين باقى الموضوع


----------



## سعيد الشايب (20 فبراير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> شكرا علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا
> الاخ زنيتي وسعيد بالنسبة لطلب التجميع بتاع الموضوع كالاتي(شوفو الاختراعات بقي :5: ) :
> الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
> الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
> ...




أيه رايك يا أسامه تكتب الكلام ده فى اول صفحه خالص

يعنى تعمل تعديل لأول مشاركه انت كتبتها فى الموضوع بحيث أى حد يدخل يقرء الموضوع يبقى معاه الخريطه و هو ماشى :1:


فكره جامده صح :7:


----------



## zanitty (21 فبراير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> شكرا علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا
> الاخ زنيتي وسعيد بالنسبة لطلب التجميع بتاع الموضوع كالاتي(شوفو الاختراعات بقي :5: ) :
> الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
> الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
> ...


 
تعدمنى ان كنت فهمت حاجه
يعنى ايه المطلوب منى تحديدا
انا لو فاهم هقول و الله هنكر ليه يعنى
ده الواحد ملوش حاجه فى نفسه


----------



## hassanre (21 فبراير 2009)

*kuwait*

الله يجزيك ألف خير على هذا, العمل كتير واضح وسلس بس ماتنسانا من باقي الأجزاء0
م.حسان توفيق


----------



## ابن العميد (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا ياشباب علي المرور وهنكمل ان شاء الله كل الشغل
اه نسيت اديكم فك الشفرة يا شباب 
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 
وفعلا يا سعده انا شكلي هحطهم في الاول برضة علشان الموضوع يبقي واضح صحيح


----------



## zanitty (21 فبراير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وشكرا ياشباب علي المرور وهنكمل ان شاء الله كل الشغل
> اه نسيت اديكم فك الشفرة يا شباب
> مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده
> ...


 يعنى مغلطتش انا يا ابن العميد لما مفهمتش
ربنا يديلك يا شيخ و لا يقطعش عنك خيره ابدا


----------



## eng ibrahim (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله قيك


----------



## م.مطيع علي (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وزادك علما
وعلمك الله ما ينفعك


----------



## ابن العميد (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي المرور ياشباب وجزاكم الله خيرا
امين يارب ويكرمنا جميعا يا زنيتي
بخصوص كلامك يا سعده (كلامك جميل)
بس فيه سؤال عاطفي (إزاي اعمل اضافة بعد ما تم الرد علي الموضوع؟) :81:


----------



## سعيد الشايب (22 فبراير 2009)

سؤال منظقى و الرد عليه سهل
فى الحقيقه مينفعش :82: تعدل فى المشاركه بعد الرد عليها بس مفيش مستحيل فى هذه الحياه و الموضوع بسيط هتقلى ازاى :81: هقلك ازاى :7:

بص يا سيدى صلى على النبى محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 

حط كل الروابط بتاعت الشرح و الكتب فى التوقيع الشخصى بتاعك و أكتب ان دى الروابط بتاعت الموضوع بتاعك و أكتب اسم الموضوع يعنى انت كاتب فى التوقيع أبيات شعر جميله...... حط معاها روابط الشرح و الكتب. ..... أشطه؟؟؟ :20::20::20:


لعيب انا من يومي :16:​


----------



## zanitty (22 فبراير 2009)

سعيد الشايب قال:


> سؤال منظقى و الرد عليه سهل
> 
> فى الحقيقه مينفعش :82: تعدل فى المشاركه بعد الرد عليها بس مفيش مستحيل فى هذه الحياه و الموضوع بسيط هتقلى ازاى :81: هقلك ازاى :7:​
> بص يا سيدى صلى على النبى محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم​
> ...


 طول عمرك لعيب يا ابنى
هكلم لك مانويل جوزيف يضمك للمنتخب


----------



## ابن العميد (23 فبراير 2009)

لااااااااااااا كله إلا التوقيع دي ابيات للشاعر ابن العميد وانا بحبها :80: شوفلك فكرة تانية


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

يا ابن العميد مشيها مؤقتا لحد ما نفك الليله دى
طب اقول لك
اعمل توبيك جديد


----------



## سعيد الشايب (23 فبراير 2009)

كلمت جوزيه يا Zanitty ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (24 فبراير 2009)

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم

أنا قلت اضيفهم بعد كده في كل صفحة كتذكير :20: (أسهل ياعم الحج) قال شيل ابيات شعر ابن العميد قال :80:


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

سعيد الشايب قال:


> كلمت جوزيه يا zanitty ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اولا اسمه جوزيف خليك مثقف
ثانيا كلمته تليفونه مقفول الظاهر مدفعش الفاتوره فقفلوا عنه الخدمه


----------



## youayman (24 فبراير 2009)

مفيش حاجة ياعم تعبتنى معاك وخلاص


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

فين البضاعه يا ابن العميد
عمال بس تفهمنا لما نجيبها نعمل ايه و انت مش معرفنا نجيبها منين
و بعدين انا مش قايل لك بلاش المواقع اللى مبتفتحش فى السعوديه دى 
حطهم على 4share or ifile.it اذا تكرمت


----------



## ابن العميد (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اسف علي التأخير
في هذة الصور شكل العازل وهو جاي من المصنع (ملفوف) وانا بفحص العازل لاني كنت شاكك في شكله بصراحه
لقيت حاجه (إحنا للعزل الداخلي بنستخدم عزل كثافته 24كجم\م3 وسمك 1 انش)
حد يقولي اللي في الصورة ينفع ولا لأ
http://ifile.it/3o072mh
http://ifile.it/a5df9mn
وبإنتظار الرد
(اهو يازنيتي انا حاطط الصور علي ifile.it ) ملكش حجه يالله مستني ردك :15:


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## zanitty (25 فبراير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسف علي التأخير
> في هذة الصور شكل العازل وهو جاي من المصنع (ملفوف) وانا بفحص العازل لاني كنت شاكك في شكله بصراحه
> لقيت حاجه (إحنا للعزل الداخلي بنستخدم عزل كثافته 24كجم\م3 وسمك 1 انش)
> ...


السبت بقى يا نجم لما انزل الشغل عشان كده انا داخل من الموبايل


----------



## سعيد الشايب (26 فبراير 2009)

الصور الصغيره دى يا اوس أعملها ملفات مرفقه مع المشاركه ملوش لزمه ترفعها على موقع

هنجننك أحنا صح :7:


----------



## سعيد الشايب (26 فبراير 2009)

مينفعش :82:
عشان الكثافه ألى فى الصوره 12 و السمك تقريبا 2 بوصه ...... صح :81:؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، ازيك يا باشمهندس اسامه، اولاً انا بعتذر عن الإنقطاع الطويل ده وده طبعاً لكثرة المشاغل.
ثانيا:ً أنا بس ليه تعليق على حاجه صغيرة وهى موضوع مرور داكت داخل الكمرة، مش المفروض اننا نقلل من مساحة مقطع الدكت بأى نسبة من النسب، ولكن يتم عمل تغير فى مساحة المقطع مع المحافظة على قيمة مساحة المقطع الأصلية وايضاً مع الحرص الا تقل الأسبيك رشيو عى الربع، على سبيل المثال: اذا كان مساحة مقطع داكت 14"*10" ومطلوب مروره فى كمرة وليكن مثلاً ارتفعها 10" فأنه فى هذه الحالة يتم ضرب ابعاد الدكت (14*10=140" مربعه) وتحويلها الى مثلاً 24"*6" فهنا ما زالت الأسبك رشيو لم تقل عن الربع وايضاً (24*6=144"مربعه) فهنا حافظنا تقريباً على قيمة مساحة المقطع وقيمة الأسبك رشيو معاً، ويتم تنفيذ ذلك بعمل كونيك يبدأ 14"*10" ونهايته 24"*6" ثم عمل كونيك مقلوب أو عكسى بدايته 24"6" ونهايته 14"*10" أى نفس مساحة المقطع قبل المرور من الكمرة وتتم هذه الطريقة ايضاً للهروب بالدكت من تحت الكمر الساقط، هذه الطريقة تضمن لنا عدم التغير فى الضغط وتضمن ثبات المنظومة بنفس معدل الأداء ولاتسبب اى مشاكل فى الأهتزازات.
اسأل الله ان أكون قد وفقت فى ما اردت قوله وجزاك الله خيراً يا أخى اسامه على استمرار متابعتك للموضوع، السلام عليكم جميعاً


----------



## ابن العميد (26 فبراير 2009)

al salam 3likom
sorry i guess today iam unable to write arabic on the site so forgive me and i have to answer
yes said you are correct the problem with density so i will be refused or he should make request change to apply that thickiness with the density

Salam eng. Alaa where have you been?? we missed you very much 
you are right to change the cross section not to make pressure drop
but some times it may pass the aspect ratio you mentioned specially ant the duct beginning where the cross section very big 
kindly see that file i uploaded from smacna it shows the reduction in cross section 
link: http://ifile.it/av8fc6d
thanks for you reply and iam so happy that you are back


----------



## thenight12 (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم انا دي الوقت زيك زمان تابع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## rewesh (27 فبراير 2009)

_ربنا يبارك فيك نرجو المزيد منك_


----------



## zanitty (28 فبراير 2009)

يا ابن العميد يا شديد


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة ايه الحلاوه دى ولا اخلى ولا اروع ولا اجمل من كده


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 فبراير 2009)

احم احم يا ساتر ناسف للخطاء الاملائى ( لا احلى ) وتقبلول فائق الاحترام :73::33:


----------



## ابن العميد (1 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بخصوص الانخفاض في مساحة المقطع للدكت الصورة (ص25) من كتاب سماكنا لطريقة التخفيض ودي كانت توضيح لوجه نظري بالنسبة للرد بتاع مهندس علاء (يارب نشوفك علي طول ونتناقش معاك كده زي الاول) 
وطبعا الانجليزي اللي انا كتبته محدش يسألني عن ترجمته لاني معرفتش اترجمه :18: 
وشكر علي المرور

**********************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (1 مارس 2009)

al salam alicom wa rahmat Allah wa barakatoh. my brother eng. osama, thanks for the sheet you sent to me. i saw it but i was talking about the duct passing through the beams. also i said the reduction is the last solution for the engineers to do because the Reduction which take place due to an Obstructions like locating pipes, electrical conduit, structural beams and other items in the ductwork should always be avoided, especially in elbows and tees. Also Obstruction of any kind must be avoided in a high velocity ducts. Obstructions cause unnecessary pressure loss, and in a high velocity systems it is a source of the noise in the air stream. So the best solution to avoid these problems is taking all considerations in the design from the beginning especially in high velocity systems. Maybe the reduction will be allowable if the designer took in his consideration factor of safety when he designed the duct network but if you going to make a reduction you should to ask the designer first because a lot of designers make their design with saving in the materials, because every one know that, the engineering and the economy are a two parallel lines goes together. So that the changing in the cross sectional method is more preferred to avoid a lot of problems and it’s more safe but it should to happen with its restrictions and the ration between the height and the width should not be less than 1:4. the whole process will be just diverging and converging with changing in the cross sectional area to avoid this Obstruction in this area then we will go back to the original size. i wish i explained what i meant this time. and excuse me eng. ossama i was busy in that last few weeks because the work, and i am happy because i came back again to talk to you again. also i want to thank you so much because you still keep up with the topic. al salam alicom wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh


----------



## شـــادي (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا باشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن العميد (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا علاء باشا 
وحد يترجم يا جدعان الراجل ده بيقول كلام كبير :15: 
إضافة فعلا جميلة-واكتب بالعربي لانه ردك كلام يستاهل بجدالمناقشة- و الكلام دخل دماغي


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (2 مارس 2009)

al salam alicom wa rahmat Allah wa barakatoh, my brother Ossama, i swear to Allah i have a problem with my laptop, so that i couldn't write in arabic but i promise you tomorrow i will get a windows allowes me to type in arabic. and thanks for your nice comment. in shaa Allah next time i will type in Arabic. Al salam alicom wa rahmat Allah wa barakatoh


----------



## ابن العميد (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم-أخي علاء
صادق من غير ما تحلف وبصراحة كلامك معقول جداااا في الموضوع بتاع فقد الضغط 
وعموما مش مهم الكتابة زي ماهو مهم المعلومات اللي وصلتهالنا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وتقبل تحياتي :7:


----------



## ابن العميد (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المرور
وربنا يوفقنا ويوفقكم للمزيد


----------



## ابن العميد (4 مارس 2009)

هسأل سؤال عملي سهل :
السؤال بيقول لوالماكينة شغالة و حبيت اعرف اذا كان الاوتوماتيك بتاع الضغط العالي والواطي سامعين(بقول الواطي)شغال اعمل ايه
علشان المقاول مينصبش عليا؟؟
مستني الرد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

اضبط قاطع الضغط عند قيمه اقل من المضبوط عليها واستمر في التقليل للقيمه المضبوطه حتى تفصل الماكينه مفصلتش اذا الاوتوماتيك به عطل


----------



## ابن العميد (5 مارس 2009)

فكرة جميلة بس وهناك شي اخر يتم تنفيذة عمليا في المواقع؟!
زيكو بدأ مين كمان؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (5 مارس 2009)

نقفل صمام السائل تدريجيا حتى يقل الضغط اقل من المضبوط عليه جهاز قاطع الضغط المنخفض حتى يفصل الجهاز
((بس لو قصدك الطريقه دي فيها مشكله افرض ان القاطع فعلا عطلان وحاول واحد معندوش خبره كافيه يعمل الموضوع ده وفضل مستني كتير ممكن يدمر ملفات محرك الكباس واعتقد ان الطريقه الاولى أأمن في التطبيق)))
ااااادي ياعم العميد فكرتين من ناحيتتين واحده في الكنترول الكهربي والتانيه في الكنترول الميكانيكي
وبتاعت الكنترول الميكانيكي بسببها بنفصل قاطع الضغط المنخفض اثناء شحن الوحده او بنعمل عليه شورت سركت


----------



## م/زيكو تك (5 مارس 2009)

اسالك انا سؤال بقى؟
لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟ولماذا؟

لماذا لانستطيع تركيب صمامات دائره المياه المبرده بصوره مقلوبه((راس الصمام الى اسفل)) ونستطيع تركيبها بطريقه افقيه؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (5 مارس 2009)

لكن علشان تكشف على قاطع الضغط العالي ممكن تعيد ضبطه لنقطه يفصل عندها وفي طريقه ميكانيكيه هيه دي اللغز بجد؟؟؟؟
عارفها بس ندي فرصه للشباب(((ازاي ممكن نرفع الضغط العالي لجهاز شغال)))علشان نكشف على قاطع الضغط العالي؟؟؟
انا كده خليت الموضوع لحسابي وبتناقش مع نفسي
سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ابن العميد (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحل اللي عندي بعتبره سهل وبسيييييييييييييييط جد وهو:
إفصل مروحة المكثف بعد دقيقتية يفصل ضغط عالي
إفصل مروجة التبريد بعد دقيقتين يفصل ضغط منخفض
بس كده
السبب
عند عدم ازاله الحرارة من المكثف تزداد الحرارة حوله ويسخن فيفصل لعدم انتقال الحرارة
عند عدم دفع هواء لنقل البرودة من ملف التبريد يعمل تلج حول الانابيب ويفصل لعدم انتقال الحرارة
تفصلهم ازاي؟؟
علي لوحة الكهربا اللي علي جنب الماكينه هتلاقي رسم سلك المراوح والالوان فك السلك بالمفك وخلاص واتفرج علي مؤشر الضغط العالي والواطي


----------



## ابن العميد (6 مارس 2009)

الموضوع ده صيانة وكمان تفتيش علي استلام الماكينات حبيت اقوله للعلم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (6 مارس 2009)

الرائع م/ ابراهيم قيشانه جزاك الله خيرا مشاركات مثمره والموقع أكثر من رائع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مارس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحل اللي عندي بعتبره سهل وبسيييييييييييييييط جد وهو:
> إفصل مروحة المكثف بعد دقيقتية يفصل ضغط عالي
> إفصل مروجة التبريد بعد دقيقتين يفصل ضغط منخفض
> ...


 



كلام جميل يا ابن العميد بس طريقتك هذه لو في فني غير محترف وعملها وكان قاطع الضغط تالف------النتيجه خراب للكباس

وبعدين لم ترد على اسئلتي؟؟؟؟

الاسئله في نفس الصفحه---مشاركه 393


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مارس 2009)

pressure differential across the terminal valves without a need
to control flow velocity, main throttling valves, or a bypass
valve. A little study will indicate the percentage mix, but a layout
that ensures a minimum of about 20% of the total system
flow generally suffices. Locating the three-way valves in the
greater-resistance paths ensures good flow throughout the
extremities of a direct-return system.


Install three-way valves at the terminals in lieu of two-way
valves. At reduced load, the valves bypass the coils. This incurs
some disadvantage since these bypasses are, in effect, short circuits
unless a resistance equal to the terminal water coil is built
into each bypass—which can be accomplished with automatic
flow control or balancing valves located on the return line after
the bypass valve. Without this, at partial system load, system
flow will actually increase, as will pumping horsepower. Also,
some terminals may be starved of water, since the pressure differential
at those terminals may fall below that needed to deliver the water flow desired by the space thermostat. The installed cost of three-way valves is somewhat higher than for
two-way valves. Some designers favor a single bypass valve,
located near the extremities of the mains, that is controlled by
system pressure differential. The effect is similar to a main
throttling valve but can have the effect of increasing system
flow and horsepower. A spring-loaded relief valve is unsuitable
for this purpose; an industrial-quality control valve is required.


----------



## ابن العميد (7 مارس 2009)

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


----------



## MOHOO (8 مارس 2009)

جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابن العميد (10 مارس 2009)

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## rem.n (15 مارس 2009)

انا مهندس تكييف مركزى حديث التخرج ابحث عن تدريب تكييف مركزى فى مكتب فنى او موقع فى القاهرة او اكتوبر مع العلم بانى لدية الخبرة فى هذا المجال * حساب أحمال ,تصميم خطوط الصاج , تصميم شبكات المياه اذ قد قمت بعمل تصميم تكييف لمبنى ولدية ايضا خبرة ثلاث شهور فى احدى المواقع الكبرى 
*


----------



## ghost012 (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا زوق و عاوزين الباقي


----------



## ghost012 (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## ابن العميد (17 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وباركولي انا نجحت في دورة ال pmp امبارح بفضل الله


----------



## mohamed mech (17 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك يا ابن العميد
الان تستحق لقب عميد
و بمناسبة النجاح عاوزيين منك هديه 
تعمل لنا موضوع تضع فيه مالديك عن الدورة و تشرح لنا فيه كيفية اجتياز الاختبار لان حلمى الان هو الحصول على هذه الشهادة و لن اجد من يعاوننى افضل من مهندس مثلك متعاون و لسه مخلص الدورة طازه و الله يجزيك خير 
و مبروك من القلب


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

مبروك يا اسامه
فين العزومه بقى


----------



## ابن العميد (17 مارس 2009)

الله يباركلكم (شكلك يازنتي داخل علي طمع... وبتقول عزومه :7: ) 
وبخصوص الدورة ان شاء الله برتب لها موضوع بس لسه مابدأتش اركز هعمل فيه ايه ولكن ناوي بعون الله انزلها فيديو لو استطعت او عبارة عن شرح مكتوب بيقول الكلام اللي مطلوب من الاخر بالعربي لان الانجليزي انا مبحبش اتعلم بالانجليزي لانها لسيت لغتي الام (لغتي العربية أجمل اللغات) 
وقولي انتا درست ولا لسه


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

اه يا عم داخل على طمع
لازم نستغل كل الظروف


----------



## سعيد الشايب (17 مارس 2009)

ألف مبروك يا أوس على النجاح
و عقبالى أدعيلى الله يباركلك


----------



## ابن العميد (18 مارس 2009)

براحتك يا زنيتي حقك ياعم 
شكرا يا سعيد وجزاك الله خيرا
ربنا يوفقنا ويوفقك ياسعده وانتا قدها ان شاء الله


----------



## ammarstar (18 مارس 2009)

الموقع محجوب في السعودية ممكن رابط تاني


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (18 مارس 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا اسامه 
تستهال كل خير يا اس


----------



## ابن العميد (19 مارس 2009)

الله يحفظك ويكرمك يا مؤمن وبصراحه ده كله بفضل الله وانا مؤمن بكده :20:
جزاك الله خيرا
****************************************************************************
*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 مارس 2009)

ممكن سؤال يا جماعه اسعار مهندسين الميكانيكا في السعوديه ايه الان دفعه 2003 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعايزك يا اس تجاوب علي اسئله زيكو تكييف

ولي سؤال اخر ما الفرق بين مجموعه hookup المركبه علي الفان كويل ووحدات المناوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بدروووش (19 مارس 2009)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا والله استفدت الكثير وكنت كتبت موضع ابحث وأطلب فيه المساعدة واستغربت من عدم الرد وحينما بحثت في المنتدى وجدت هذا الموضوع القيم ألف شكرا يالغالي*


----------



## ابن العميد (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا بالنسبة لموضوع ال هوك اب ده تشيلرات (يعني بصراحة مش منطقتي ) هوه انا بفهم كويس تشيلرات بس مش هقدر اقول فيها لاني محتكتش بيها كتركيبات او تصميم حقيقي 
ولكن ممكن يخدمك فيها م.محمد عبد الفتاح (المشرف) لانه دايس في الموضوع ده بالذات (خبير يعني) 
وشكرا يا بدرووش وربنا ينفعنا وينفعك بالعلم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 مارس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا بالنسبة لموضوع ال هوك اب ده تشيلرات (يعني بصراحة مش منطقتي ) هوه انا بفهم كويس تشيلرات بس مش هقدر اقول فيها لاني محتكتش بيها كتركيبات او تصميم حقيقي
> ولكن ممكن يخدمك فيها م.محمد عبد الفتاح (المشرف) لانه دايس في الموضوع ده بالذات (خبير يعني)
> وشكرا يا بدرووش وربنا ينفعنا وينفعك بالعلم



شكرا اسامه بس كنت عايز اعرف المرتبات في السعوديه للدفعه 2003 حوالي كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اسف علي التأخير ياريس 
بالنسبة للرواتب بتاعت السعودية انا معرفهاش بصراحة لاني مشتغلتش هناك بس اظن انها ممكن تبقي 4500 جنية مصري مثلا


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسف علي التأخير ياريس
> بالنسبة للرواتب بتاعت السعودية انا معرفهاش بصراحة لاني مشتغلتش هناك بس اظن انها ممكن تبقي 4500 جنية مصري مثلا


 يا اخواننا منصحش حد (لو بيشتغل فى مكان كويس) انه يجى السعوديه 
لان موضوع المرتبات فى الاول بيبقى صغير جدا و بيستغلوا جهل الجديد بالسوق و موضوع الكفاله بيحكمك يعنى حتى لو لقيت فرصه سوبر ستار مش هتعرف تسيب اللى انت فيه و هتحس باكتئاب مستمر عشان دايما حاسس انك مظلوم و مش واخد حقك
بالنسبه لاسامه 
4500 ج م يعنى 3 ريال تقريبا
و المبلغ ده ضعيف جدا بالنسبه لظروف العيش هنا
اللى عاوز يجى ميقبلش باقل من 5 (راتب اساسى) بحيث ياخد بدل سكن 3 شهو (يادوبك يكفوا) و شركه توفر له الانتقالات عن طريق سياره او ببدل (مش اقل من 100 ريال عشان يا دوبك يكفى) و يكون تجديد الاقامه و المعاملات الحكوميه كلها على حساب الشركه و كمان التامين الطبى مهم جدا (عائلى) عشان الدنيا هنا مولعه فى الموضوع ده بالذات و لازم يا نجم تذاكر طيران و اجازه شهر مدفوع الراتب (كل سنه) عشان فيه ناس بتستهبل و بتعملها كل سنتين
لو بالشروط اللى انا قلتها يبقى المو1ضوع يستاهل ان حد يجى لو غير كده اوعوا حد يقول و انا هلاقى فين فى مصر 4500 جنيه عشان دى الخدعه الكبرى اللى بيقع فيها اى حد جديد و نفسه يجى عشان يخلص
و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ahmed taye3 (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## عبيدة 86 (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
وإلى مزيد من التميز


----------



## ابن العميد (24 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
*******************************************
*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## sosodeep (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا و الله يكتر من امثالك


----------



## م.اسامة علي (26 مارس 2009)

*تركيبات التبريد المركز*

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل م.اسامة المحترم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله لكل خير 
ونرجو منك اخي الفاضل ان ترفع الجزء الثالث والرابع على موقع megaupload لصعوبة تحميله على المواقع الاخرى 
ولكم فائق التقدير :63:


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مارس 2009)

1000000 Mabrouk Ussama i swear to Allah you deserve more because you are very nice gentleman. 1000000 Mabrouk again. in engilsh " My Congratulations".lol. i wish you all best wishes in your life


----------



## الطموني (26 مارس 2009)

جهد جبار اخي ابن العميد


----------



## zanitty (26 مارس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
> *******************************************
> *الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:*​
> *الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2*
> ...


ما هو يا انا غبى يا انا غبى 
طب فين يا اسامه اصلا الملف اللى فيه الحاجات دى


----------



## ali&anas (27 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم مع الشكر والتحية
لم أجد الرابط أرجو وضعه مرة ثانية 
مع الشكر والتحية


----------



## alaa_84 (27 مارس 2009)

أخى الكريم أين الملف


----------



## ابن العميد (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسف علي التأخير
بالنسبة للجزئين التالت والرابع موجودين في صفحه16علي موقع اب لودينج
بالنسبة للملف انا قصدي الكلام اللي انا كاتبه فيه ارقام الصفحات والاجزاء تعمله نسخ عندك في اي ملف وورد من عندك بس
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (28 مارس 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالا انا مش فاهم حاجه خااااااااااااااااااالص
الصفحات دى اصلا اوصلها ازاى


----------



## ابن العميد (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بسيطة ياريس احنا حاليا في صفحة 29 يبقي لو حبيت اروح صفحة 23 هتضغط علي الصفحة 23 من اسفل هذة الصفحة علي اليسار وهكذا
انتا اخدت عضو متميز يازنيتي؟؟ ومتقوليش؟!
ارجو من الاخوة لو رابط لا يعمل يخبروني حتي اعيد وضعه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (28 مارس 2009)

يا اسامه انا ظابط الاعدادات على 40 مشاركه فى الصفحه يعنى انا عندى دلوقتى 11 صفحه فقط
يبقى هو ده اللى عمل توء السفاهم
يا ريت تكتب بين قوسين رقم المشاركه


----------



## جادر محمد ذاكر (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر ارجو ارسال الجزء الثاني


----------



## ابن العميد (31 مارس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
*******************************************
الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## eng_mshmsh (31 مارس 2009)

كعاده المطراويه دائما جامدين
الف شكر وربنا يكرمك يا ابن العميد
شادي 3 ميكانيكا هندسه المطريه


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا اسامه انا ظابط الاعدادات على 40 مشاركه فى الصفحه يعنى انا عندى دلوقتى 11 صفحه فقط
> يبقى هو ده اللى عمل توء السفاهم
> يا ريت تكتب بين قوسين رقم المشاركه


ايه يا عم عبرنا
يا عم اللى على على


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
الله يسامحك يا زنيتي انتا خليتني اهرش في قفايا وانا بأبتسم خجلا واقولك معرفش اعدادات المشاركات دي اجيبها منين سعادتك
ولو تقدر انتا ترجعها عندك صفحات يبقي احسن وتريحنا بدل ما تخليني الف وادوخ (وبلاش تصطاد في الميه المالحة )ا 
وبلاش تخرب في حاجه الناس وتبوظ الاعدادات وتيجي تعرقنا معاك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (1 أبريل 2009)

خلاص يا نجم نرجعها 
اصلك احرجتنى و انت بتقول لى جرى ايه انت عضو متميز و لازم تكون عارف ارقام الصفحات 
عموما تقدر تغيرها من لوحه التحكم و تخليه يعرض لك 40 مشاركه فى الصفحه
بتبقى احسن فى تصفح المواضيع بدل ما كل شويه اقلب الصقحه و الورق يتتنى من تحت


----------



## objector (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ليك يا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد ومستنين باقى الاجزاء جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedb6 (4 أبريل 2009)

والله أفدتونا كتير من هذه المشاركات وأنا سعيد جدا بهذه المناقشات الجميلة والمفيدة وأنا معجب جدا بخفة دم أخي ابن العميد ويارب يارب تجزيه هو وكل من شارك في هذه المناقشات خير والى المزيد أخوكم أحمد بيومي من الجيزة - فيصل


----------



## خالد ذكى (4 أبريل 2009)

*الى الاخ الكريم*

اخي العزيز اولا الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود وانا بالفعل مهندس ميكانيكا لم اعمل فى مجال التكييف وانا مسافر للعمل بنفس المجال لكن دون خبرة لذلك رجاء سرعه التواصل واكمال الاجزاء حتى تعم الفائدة وشكرا مرة اخري


----------



## علي لفتة (6 أبريل 2009)

:31:اللة ينورك كمان وكمان:31:


----------



## علي لفتة (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على كل شي يفيد المهندسين


----------



## ehabnageh (7 أبريل 2009)

موضوع هائل يا ابن العميد ......برافو عليك ....استمر و ربنا يوفقك و يوفقنا كلنا ...ايهاب


----------



## ehabnageh (7 أبريل 2009)

ممكن اللي نزل الجزء الرابع يرفعه علي موقع megaupload وشكرا .....


----------



## الرايق11 (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## copernic100 (16 أبريل 2009)

*سلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله . رجاء اذا اضفت اى رابط اخر ترسل لى على هذا الايميل [email protected] ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (18 أبريل 2009)

*الى الاخوه المشرفين يا بشمهندسين نرجو منكم تثبيت هذا الموضوع*

بارك الله فيكم ودائما فى تقدم ولكن ارجو من المشرفين المخلصين للمنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوع 
حتى اذا اراد اى مهندس حديث التخرج الاستفاده منالمعلومات القيمة التى قام بكتابتها اخونا م/ اسامة 
لا يرهق فى البحث وجزاكم الله خيرا لسعة صدرك والله ولى التوفيق 

والف الف مليون مبروك يا بشمهندس اسامة على دورة pmp وربنا يوفقك ويحقق لك ما تتمناه فى حياتك 

ويله سلاموا عليكوا :1:


----------



## h3mw (18 أبريل 2009)

الهم إرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ووفقه إلي ما فيه الخير


----------



## الفتي الليبي (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
معليش حتي كان الطلب متاخر شوي بس الان كيف سجلت ، لاني كيف اتخرجت من الجامعة.
المهم لوسمحت تغير مكان الروابط من الرابيد شير الي رابط اسهل لو سمحت .
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالمحسن جنيدي (1 مايو 2009)

كيف احمل الملفات لاضيف الرد


----------



## محمد حسيين (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم 
اللهم افتح عليه فتــوح العـــارفين


----------



## ابن العميد (3 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*
اسف علي التأخير بس انا لسه راجع من الاجازة اليوم 

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​*
*


----------



## hkeem77 (19 يونيو 2009)

*زاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الإضافة القيمّة*


----------



## ابن العميد (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (21 يونيو 2009)

امين و زادكم الله من علمه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السياب احمد (21 يونيو 2009)

جهد متميز وبالتوفيق
وننتضر المزيد


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (23 يونيو 2009)

اقسم بالله اخي الكريم اني لا اعرف كيف اشكرك لكن ندعوا الله ان يتقبل منك خالص الاعمال وجعلك الله من النافعين وبارك لك في علمك وفي زريتك
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## ابن العميد (23 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يحفظك يا مهندس علي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emmamx2010 (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على مجهودااااااتك


----------



## eng hamoo (24 يونيو 2009)

pleas upload on rapidshare or sendfile beacuse in saudia dont open


----------



## محمد صلاح المكاوى (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك انا ناوى ادخل المجال ده وكنت قلقان شويه وبجد استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويكرمك كرم واسع من عنده


----------



## محمد صلاح المكاوى (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انا استفدت كتير من هذا الموضوع لانى لسه داخل جديد فى المجال وجالى سفر وكنت قلقان بس الحمد لله بعد ماقرأت موضوعك اعتقد انى بقيت ملم الى حد كبير بالتركيباربنا يكرمك كرم واسع من عنده


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (29 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكورين علي المرور*​


----------



## ابن العميد (29 يونيو 2009)

وربنا يكرمك انتا كمان 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم
*******************************************

*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## zanitty (29 يونيو 2009)

اخيرا الموضوع ده اتثبت
اتاخر اوى بس الحمد لله خير


----------



## ahmed_trane (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (30 يونيو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك ويصلح لك اولادك

والله استفدت كثيرررررررررررررررررر

الله يجزاك كل خير

وياليت تعطينا فكره عن التهويه الفينتلاشين


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
زنيتي أنا قلت محرمكش من حاجه واي طلبات احنا جاهزين


----------



## hanooo2010 (30 يونيو 2009)

بدايه لك الف الف شكر على المجهود الجبار اللذى بذله لاخراج هذا الموضوع الهام بهذا الشكل المبسط الذى استفاد منه الجميع فلك منى كل الشكر والتقدير 
اما ال سؤال اعن ما الفرق بين مجموعه hookup المركبه علي الفان كويل ووحدات المناوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالنسبه للفان كويلhookup عباره عن محبس gate ثم مصفاه على خط دخول المياه المبردهsupply الى الكويل من الاسفل وخرج الكويل عباره عن 3way or 2way ثم محبس اتزان ثم محبس gate وكمان فيه وصله بين خط الsupply و return تسمى وصله ال bypass بها محبس gate ووجودها من عدمه يعتمد على النظام عندنا 3way or 2way


----------



## radouanfahd (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## [email protected] (2 يوليو 2009)

بدايةً يعطيك العافية​ 




esam179 قال:


> موقع محجوب بالسعوديه ياريت علي موقع تاني


----------



## hassanre (7 يوليو 2009)

رجاء" نريد باقي الأجزاء من هذا الموضوع المهم جدا لأنه ليس عندي حاليا سوى الجزء الأول
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (7 يوليو 2009)

للاسف الموقع محجوب فى السعوديه ياريت موقع تانى جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن العميد (7 يوليو 2009)

ياشباب دول علي اكتر من موقع بس ركزو هتبقي فل ان شاء الله


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (7 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابن العميد (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## objector (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mostafa_laban (10 يوليو 2009)

*دايما ف الوقت المناسب*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا واتمنى الى بعد كده بسرعه لانى فعلا انا ف الموقف ده دلوقتى وكلها ايام وهستلم الشغل وكان شغلى قبل كده ف مجال الصيانه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن العميد (10 يوليو 2009)

*اخي مصطفي ربنا يوفقك في عملك الجديد
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## mostafa_laban (10 يوليو 2009)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
الف شكر ياهندسه وربنا يجزيك خير ودايما كده فى تقدم ونجاح


----------



## محمد شعبان رمضان س (10 يوليو 2009)

انا بصراحه بدور على وظيفه
ونتمنى من حضراتكم مشكورين انا تفيدونا فى هذا الموضوع بالمعرفه العلميه والمزيد من المعلومات التى تؤهلنا لنكون مهندسين ناجحين


----------



## duina (11 يوليو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed fahmy31 (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياابن العميد وننتظر المزيد والمزيد من الدعوات لك ولامثالك حتى تتقدم الامة العربيه


----------



## ابن العميد (11 يوليو 2009)

``جزاكم الله خيرا والشكر موصول لاخواننا القارئين والمشاركين المبدعين ايضا بمواضيعهم بالمنتدي


----------



## SAALM (11 يوليو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> بالحق الرابط ده كمان لكتاب (سماكنا) اللي اشرت اليه في الجزء الثاني وعلي فكرة الكتاب ده مش ضروري تفهمه كله بس شوف الحاجه اللي انتا عايزها فيه وهوه فيه شرح وامثله وصور كمان بس ...(ما تتخضش لما تفتحه) وههتعود علي شكله ان شاء الله .... كمان معلومه مش كل مهندسين التركيبات فتحو الكتاب ده الا قليل مش عشان هوه وحش لا بل علشان تقيل واللي بيفتحوا بيفتكرو كتاب جامعه هيذاكره .... ودي غلطه انتا ممكن متقراش غير صفحه وخلاص
> 
> الرابط اهوه:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/146387856/smacna_commercial_duct_design.pdf.html


 

ارجوا ان تقوم بتحميل المرجع على موقع اخر غير الربيد شير وجازاك اللة خير


----------



## أبو خالد مصطفى (11 يوليو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور حبيبى


----------



## أبو خالد مصطفى (11 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hechamovich (12 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
بارك الله
بارك الله فيك

فيك*​*

*


----------



## ابن العميد (12 يوليو 2009)

وجزاكم الله خيرا
اخي سالم هنا موضوع اخر خاص بكتب سماكنا يعني اظن انها فعالة


----------



## MiDo_A1 (12 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا ان العميد
لان انا ناوي اغير الـ career بتاعي وادل في مجال التركي للتكييف المركزي فموضعك هيفدني بشكل كبير
اطلب م اداة الموقع تثبيت الموضوع للستفاده


----------



## elnopy (12 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة رائع وجميل ومبسط جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## dheaa (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يعني ما اعرف كيف اشكرك بس اقول ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


اخوك ضياء:28:


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم
*******************************************

*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## البييضاني محمد (15 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## pora (15 يوليو 2009)

اخى المهندس ابن العميد 
اولا احب اشكرك على الموصوع اللى انا اعتبره واحد من اهم مواضيع المنتدى وجزاك
الله به عنا خيرا
وثانيا احب اسالك انت ليه مش عاوز تتطرق لوضوع التصميم
وثالثا اشتقنا لتكمله باقى الموضوع الجميل هذا عن التركيبات


----------



## أحمد عادل ذكي (15 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا وياريت المزيد


----------



## أحمد عادل ذكي (15 يوليو 2009)

انت علقتنا كده وسبتنا في باقي الاجزاء معرفناش حاجه الا عن الصناديق الخشبيه
برجاء الاهتمام ومشكور جدا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (16 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن العميد (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي المرور 
ابو حميد الملفات كاملة ان شاء الله هتلاقيها في الصفحات المتقدمة
شكرا م بسيوني علي المرور وخلينا نشوفك علي طول وناخد حسنات


----------



## ابن العميد (16 يوليو 2009)

الاخ بورا انا تطرقت للتصميم بشكل ضيق لان اصحابنا جزاهم الله خيرا متوسعين في الموضوع وعاملين شغل جميل جدا ولو فيه سكة ليا ان شاء الله مش هتأخر


----------



## نزهان (16 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيك يا ابن العميد بس ممكن تنزل مواضيعك على غير rabidshare


----------



## eng elmorsy (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## koky2nonna (17 يوليو 2009)

*الله يجزيك الخير على المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## lakdhar (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## vetch2006 (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع اكثر من رائع ومناقشات مفيد جدا ربنا يذيدكم علما جميعااا
انا م/ رجب الروبي خريج هندسة شبرا 2008 وشغال في مجال التكييف المركزي
كنت عايز اسأل ما هوا الفرق بين تركيب صمام 2-way او 3-way في ال hookup لل fan coil


----------



## vetch2006 (17 يوليو 2009)

واريد لو تكرمتوا معلومات اكثر SD , VCD دامبر والفرق بينها وبين ال volume dampers العادية 
المستخدمة في معظم المواقع ومتي يستخدم اي منهمااااااااا وشكرا


----------



## mohamedelkas (18 يوليو 2009)

اه يا اخى بالله عليك الحقنى وخلى بالك من التفاصيل الرفيعة اللى ممكن تقع قدمنا وياريت تدعم الموضوعات دى بالصور والفديو اذا امكن
ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك امين


----------



## خائف راجي الله (18 يوليو 2009)

*عدم القدرة على الدخول الى رابط كيف تصبح مهندس تركيب تكيف مركزي*

عناية الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك ولكني لا استطيع الدخول الى هذا الرابط المعني
الرجا الارسال على الايميل ان كان مسموحا من قبل المنتدي على 
شكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (19 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ابن العميد (19 يوليو 2009)

الاخ فيتش بخصوص الهوك اب فيه موضوع بس للهوك اب بتفاصيل التفاصيل هنا بالقسم 
اما بخصوص الفرق بين ال sd و vcd موجود في صفحات المعلومات بنفس هذا الموضوع


----------



## ملك الظلام (19 يوليو 2009)

الرابط محجوب عندنا في السعودية


----------



## vetch2006 (19 يوليو 2009)

الأخ ابن العميد المعلومات الموجودة بالموضوع ليست موضحة الفرق بين SD , VCD دامبر و ال volume dampers العادية 
المستخدمة في معظم المواقع ومتي يستخدم اي منهمااااااااا


----------



## midooo_505 (19 يوليو 2009)

انا محمد عضو جديد معاكم انا فنى تبريد وتكيف بس نفسى اتعلم المركزى


----------



## vetch2006 (19 يوليو 2009)

تشرف يا محمد ودة شيء يسعندناااااااااااا وافضل انك تبدء بالكتب السعودية عن التكييف المركزي بالعربي ودية ان شاء الله هتفيدك كتيررررررررررر


----------



## ابن العميد (20 يوليو 2009)

لاقيتها موجوده في كتاب سماكنا الفصل التاني صفحة 126 البداية 
وجاهزين لاي استفسار


----------



## رزق نصر (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا اخى تكمل الموضوع ولو عندك جدول الكابلرى ياريت تبعتة


----------



## ابن العميد (20 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## menwacy (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ياابن العميد وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد يوسف تامر (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ابن العميد ولكن اين الباقية


----------



## menwacy (21 يوليو 2009)

فرج الله همك ياابن العميد واصلح لك شأنك وجزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احسان الشبل (21 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لوا ان هدانا الله

مشكور يابطل


----------



## على الشاعر (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير م/اسامة ابن العميد

شغل ذى الفل ,,,,

ماشاء الله عليك

ربنا يسعدك ويعزك امين


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يحفظكم ويزيدنا ويزيكم من علمه شرفتونا بجد


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل 
ارجوك اخي الكريم واصل 
وفقك الله مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش شششكوررررررررر


----------



## aaallliii (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرالكم
على هذا المجهود المتواضع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2009)

رجاء نقله لموقع آخر حيث أن هذا الموقع محجوب و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## objector (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واسكنك الجنة مع الصدقين والشهداء


----------



## johinaa (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوالرجال (24 يوليو 2009)

الله يكرمك يابشمهندس


----------



## ابن العميد (25 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## baallal (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالله من مصر (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الجميل (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى ابن العميد
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wa7eedana (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا باشا.... وبارك اللع في جهودك


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (28 يوليو 2009)

جـــزاك اللـــــــه خيــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (28 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله
رائع
في إنتظار باقي الأجزاء
لا تتأخر علينا


----------



## ابن العميد (29 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## احمد محمود رضوان (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الموضوع المتميز
نرجوا زياده عدد الروابط


----------



## E.YAZAN (31 يوليو 2009)

معلومات جدا مفيدة لنا ياأخي , بالفعل هندعيلك , جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## بالاكحل عبدو (31 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## habibali (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## habibali (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم وجد مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## درش2010 (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## emkh (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تعلم


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## ديناصور مصر (1 أغسطس 2009)

:85: با رك الله فيك يا اخي وربنا يزيدك من علمه.
ولو كان فيها أساة أدب يعنى ممكن لو أتزنأت فى سؤال ممكن أسألهولك.
وربا يكرمك............................................ديناصور ومصر


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أغسطس 2009)

لا ياديناصور متقولش كده احنا نطول  ربنا يكرمك وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## رومادى (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا جزاكم الله خير
انا احمد مجدى من مصر 
********************


----------



## رومادى (3 أغسطس 2009)

محتاج ان ارتقى فنيا واتعلم حاجة غير الاسبليت اللى انا حفظته هو واعطالة
******************


----------



## عماد سعيد كرمة (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك على هدا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ammards (5 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه*


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك


----------



## سيف المستقبل (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز ......


----------



## ابن العميد (7 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## خالد بيسو (13 أغسطس 2009)

:14: مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله خيرا"​


----------



## ميكانيكي فلسطين (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك موضوع رائع
يعطيك العافية


----------



## abed.ghaze (14 أغسطس 2009)

الله يحقق احلامك لاني بعرفها
العراب


----------



## مصطفى عبد منجى (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
وسدد خطاك 
وحثك على فعل الخير دائمآ


----------



## مصطفى عبد منجى (15 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت متنساش تنزل الجز الثانى لانى محتاجه جدآ
بالله عليك ماتنسى
اخوك: المهندس الصغير


----------



## مصطفى عبد منجى (15 أغسطس 2009)

ازاى ادخل على موقع ابلودينج


----------



## ابن العميد (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي المرور ياشباب 
اخي مصطفي ممكن الرابيد شير يكونلك احسن ادخل عليه


----------



## بو ضاري (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هالمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## يحيى زمزم (17 أغسطس 2009)

شرح رائع وممتاز تسلم الايادى


----------



## خبير الاردن (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على جهدك المتواصل


----------



## ابن العميد (18 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة
...........................0


----------



## moh_fat (19 أغسطس 2009)

اى حد عندة اى رسومات فى الداكت يبعتهالى على الاميل *****


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 أغسطس 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش شششكوررررررررر


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز خضر (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد ووفقك الله لعمل المزيد


----------



## benyagoub (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا و الله يحفضكم جميع المواضيع جميلة جدا


----------



## benyagoub (21 أغسطس 2009)

اخوتي اريد كتابا مفصلا للمبتدئين حول التبريد وشكرا بالعربية او الفرنسية
و شكرا جزاكم الله


----------



## خافي الشوق (24 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه بس انا عندي تنبيه يالغالين تكفون شوفو موضوعي لان اخر يوم لتسليم الاسئله الثلاثاء القادموالموضوع هذا فيه ثلاث اسئله محتاجه لاجوبه مفصله وانا ابي فزعتكم يا اهل العلم وانتظرر ردكم على موضوعي


----------



## احسان الشبل (25 أغسطس 2009)

الله يوفقك يابن العميد ويوفق العميد


----------



## أحمد عادل ذكي (25 أغسطس 2009)

شاكرين جدا للجهد يبشمهندس بس كدا حضرتك سبتنا في وسط الطريق....فين باقي الأجزاء عشان نفهم الموضوع كويس


----------



## HEMARAP (25 أغسطس 2009)

آلف آلف شكـر يا بـن العمدة 

آنا فعلا محتاج آتعـلم عشان قريب هشتغل فى البتروحـل
ونـفسـى آتعـلم

آى حاجة تعـلى من شآنى وسط المهندسـين​


----------



## ابن العميد (25 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم  *
*بصراحة ارد كل الشكروالتقدير لكم وكل عام وانتم بخير ياشباب 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ..........*​


----------



## برنس العرب (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً .... موضوع


----------



## برنس العرب (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً .... موضوع رائع


----------



## برنس العرب (26 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ... تقبل مروري مع فائق المحبة والاحترام


----------



## ابن العميد (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## mohammedman (26 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يامان وميحرمناش منك ابدا


----------



## نور محمد علي (27 أغسطس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا
> بالنسبة للأخ السايب طريقة التحميل هي:
> 1.تفتح موقع الرابيد شير بالضغط علي الملف
> ...


اخي الكريم ابن العميد اولا جزاك الله كل خير ثانيا انا لم استطع ان احمل سوى الملف الاول وايضا عندما حملته لم اعرف بأي برنامج سوف افتحه ارجو من حضرتك اذا لم يكن هناك ازعاج ان تعيد تحميل كل الملفات على موقع
4shade او ifile وان توضح باي برنامج سوف افتحهم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (27 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو منك اخي الكريم ان ترفع الملفات التالية على www.ifile
( كتاب سماكنا - مخططات التكييف - ورقة المعلومات - معلومات عن حصر الكميات - شرح دائرة الامتصاص - معلومات جميلة - صورة وتعليق ) وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dhsv (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا*

شكراااااااا جزيلا عل الموضوع الراءع


----------



## عبده22 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*إرجاع الصورالمحزوفه*

أنا أفتكرإنى رجعت صور محزوفه من أول مالهارد اشتغل ببرنامج صور أو بأمر فى الكمبيوتر مش متزكر ساعدونى دى صور مهمه جدا للغايه أرجوكم ساعدونى جزاكم الله خيرا ياخبراء الكمبيوترعبده22


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## ابن العميد (28 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم  
ودي روابط تانية نازل عليها الملفات وسمحوني الملفات طارت لما الهارد تعطل مني بس هتلاقوها في الروابط الاتية 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## نور محمد علي (29 أغسطس 2009)

عبده22 قال:


> أنا أفتكرإنى رجعت صور محزوفه من أول مالهارد اشتغل ببرنامج صور أو بأمر فى الكمبيوتر مش متزكر ساعدونى دى صور مهمه جدا للغايه أرجوكم ساعدونى جزاكم الله خيرا ياخبراء الكمبيوترعبده22


اخي الكريم يوجد برنامج اسمه recovery وهو لاستعادة الملفات المحذوفة


----------



## نور محمد علي (29 أغسطس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم
> ودي روابط تانية نازل عليها الملفات وسمحوني الملفات طارت لما الهارد تعطل مني بس هتلاقوها في الروابط الاتية
> *******************************************
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم ابن العميد الملفات بعضها غير موجود ارجو التكرم بالرد على طلبي واعادة رفع الملفات التالية ولك جزيل الشكر *ارجو منك اخي الكريم ان ترفع الملفات التالية على www.ifile
( كتاب سماكنا - مخططات التكييف - ورقة المعلومات - معلومات عن حصر الكميات - شرح دائرة الامتصاص - معلومات جميلة - صورة وتعليق ) وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابن العميد (29 أغسطس 2009)

ان شاء الله هرفعهم يا م.نور مش نسيك


----------



## مصعب111 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نور محمد علي (30 أغسطس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> ان شاء الله هرفعهم يا م.نور مش نسيك


كتر الله خيرك وبارك الله فيك وانار وجهك يااخي في الله جزاك الله كل خير انا منتظر رفعهم على 
www.ifile او على 4shared


----------



## ابن العميد (30 أغسطس 2009)

شوف كده يا مهندس نور دول مشي بيهم حالك  وبالحق ورق الحصر مكتوب علي الموقع ودائرة الامتصاص ص29
http://ifile.it/3o072mh صور للعازل
http://ifile.it/a5df9mn
link: http://ifile.it/av8fc6d من كتاب سماكنا
http://ifile.it/6d18tle مخططات تكييف
وان شاء الله هدور عالباقي واحمله لو ناقص


----------



## ابن العميد (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ودعواتكم  *
*ودي روابط تانية نازل عليها الملفات وسمحوني الملفات طارت لما الهارد تعطل مني بس هتلاقوها في الروابط الاتية 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3
مخطط تكييف ص4
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## laid48 (30 أغسطس 2009)

*برامج خاصة بحساب قوة المضخم بالنسبة لغرف التبريد*



التقني صالح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واصل


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الرجاء منكم افادتنا ببرنامج خاص بحساب غرف التبريد 
شكرا


----------



## laid48 (30 أغسطس 2009)

اريد البرنامج الخاص (cool tool)


----------



## laid48 (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
flache froid 
البرنامج الدي يسمح لك بمراقبة ومعايتة مختلف التركيبات


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 أغسطس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> شوف كده يا مهندس نور دول مشي بيهم حالك  وبالحق ورق الحصر مكتوب علي الموقع ودائرة الامتصاص ص29
> http://ifile.it/3o072mh صور للعازل
> http://ifile.it/a5df9mn
> link: http://ifile.it/av8fc6d من كتاب سماكنا
> ...


بارك الله فيك اخي في الله جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك الله يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود الكبير يلي عم تقوم فيه
اخي الكريم عندي طلب اتمنى انك ماتردني حتى لو مابتعرف اخي الكريم انا بدي مخخطات رمزية عن طريقة توصيل
انظمة التكييف مع بعضها رح وضح اكتر على شان تقدر تفهم طلبي يعني مثلا لو كان فيه شيلر ارسمو مربع او مستطيل واكتب عليه شيلر واذا كان موصول مع باكيج ارسم الانابيب خطوط وكيفية الوصل وارسم الباكيج مربع او مستطيل يعني انا عاوز اعرف بس طريقة التوصيل بين اجزاء النظام على شان افهم النظام كاملا وايضا اريد ان اعرف مكان تركيب كل جزء وايضا ماهي المواصفات التي يجب مراعاتها عند تركيب الشيلر والباكيج 
تقلت عليك كتير بس لو مابعرف انك قدها ماطلبت منك وجزاك الله كل خير ان حصلتها او ماقدرتش


----------



## ahmadfriehat (31 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يا مهندس واللة ما قصرت


----------



## ابن العميد (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي نور انا اظن انتا قصدك رسم فري هاند يعني ولا ايه يعني مثلا فيه المخططات الموضوعه دي اوتوكاد فيها تفاصيل الدكت ومقاساته والماكينات وبوابات التحكم في الهواء اما في الملفات هتلاقي صور طبيعيه للوحدات وهيه متركبةعلي القواعد والوصلات وشرح للدكتات والمقاسات وخلافه برضه .... فياريت توضحلي لو فيه فكره مش واضحه علشان اقولك
يعني قول وانا اقول علي طول


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي نور انا اظن انتا قصدك رسم فري هاند يعني ولا ايه يعني مثلا فيه المخططات الموضوعه دي اوتوكاد فيها تفاصيل الدكت ومقاساته والماكينات وبوابات التحكم في الهواء اما في الملفات هتلاقي صور طبيعيه للوحدات وهيه متركبةعلي القواعد والوصلات وشرح للدكتات والمقاسات وخلافه برضه .... فياريت توضحلي لو فيه فكره مش واضحه علشان اقولك
> يعني قول وانا اقول علي طول


اول شي اسمحلي قلك بارك الله فيك على اخلاقك الطيبة وردك السريع بيض الله وجهك عنجد لسه الدنيا فيها خير الحمد لله
ثاني شي اخي الكريم انا قصدي رسم كروكي يمكن انتو عندكم بتسموه رسم فري هاند هو فقط لتوضيح كيفية الترابط والوصل بين اجزاء النظام او وحدات النظام انشاء الله كون وصلت الفكرة لحضرتك


----------



## ابن العميد (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي نور اشكرلك الثناء واللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي مالا يعلمون وفيه كتييييييييييييير افضل مني وبخير
ومنهم علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاعضاء والمشرفين وعلي رأسهم اللي عمل المنتدي  شوف بيجمع حسنات قد ايه (اللهم لا حسد   )
عموما انا فهمت انه طلبك ممكن تلاقيه في كتاب سماكنا ده فيه شكل الوصلات والفنيات في التركيب
الرابط له ده:
http://ifile.it/p19ew8c/SMACNA_Commercial_Duct_Design.pdf


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نور محمد علي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> أخي نور اشكرلك الثناء واللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي مالا يعلمون وفيه كتييييييييييييير افضل مني وبخير
> ومنهم علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاعضاء والمشرفين وعلي رأسهم اللي عمل المنتدي  شوف بيجمع حسنات قد ايه (اللهم لا حسد   )
> عموما انا فهمت انه طلبك ممكن تلاقيه في كتاب سماكنا ده فيه شكل الوصلات والفنيات في التركيب
> الرابط له ده:
> http://ifile.it/p19ew8c/smacna_commercial_duct_design.pdf


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وبكل الاعضاء والمشرفين وعلى رأسهم الشخص الذي عمل المنتدى
اخي الكريم الملف غير موجود ارجو التأكد منه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابن العميد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اانا لسه داخل عالرابط وشغال جرب تاني ورد عليا*
********************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## نور محمد علي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا اانا لسه داخل عالرابط وشغال جرب تاني ورد عليا*
> ********************************************
> 
> الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:
> ...


والله جربت اكتر من مرة بس نفس الرسالة 
you network address does not match the address of the user who issued this download ticket

HTTP/1.x 503 Service Unavailable

ممكن تجرب وترفعه على 4shared


----------



## نور محمد علي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير اخوي العطل من جهازي وجاري التحميل ومن ثم المعاينة بارك الله فيك
انشاء الله سوف نبقى على تواصل باذن الله


----------



## م. يامن خضور (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي ابن العميد بارك الله بكم و جزاكم خير الجزاء 

لا يستطيع اللسان أن يعبر عن شكرنا و امتناننا :75:

و كل عام و أنت بخير و رمضان كريم


----------



## المستشار الدولي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا ابن العميد


----------



## ميثم العراقي 1 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا ميثم العراقي 1 عضو جديد ارحب بكافة الاعضاء وارجو ان ترحبوا بي وان لا تبخلو باي موضوع من شانه ان ينفعني في مجال هندسة التكييف وشكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني يامن والمستشار وميثم 
وحمل الكتاب يامهندس نور وانا معاك


----------



## محمد السيد شاهين (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس تبريد مصرى اعمل بالسعودية ولكن هذا الموضوع محجوب هنا بالمملكة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابن العميد (3 سبتمبر 2009)

* الروابط الجديدة جزاك الله خيرا 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## mmm99 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## نور محمد علي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم والحبيب ابن العميد بعد التحية والسلام واطيب كلام
ارجو من حضرتك ان ترفع الجزء الاول على 4shared لأنني لم استطع ان احمله حتى الان اعرف لقد ثقلت عليك كثيرا بس عند الله لايضيع خيرا ولو بمقدار ذرة سبحان الله مااكرمه وجزاك الله كل خير واريد ايضا اخي الكريم
لو كان بمقدورك صورة للجهاز الذي يقوم بقياس التدفق الذي يستخدمه الاستشاري عند التشييك وايضا عندي سؤال اخي الحبيب في اي مكان يوضع الفاير سيلين الذي يكون عازل من اجل الحريق وسامحني على الاطالة بارك الله فيك


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر وجززززاك اللــــــــــه الف خير على هذا الجهد


----------



## ابن العميد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا ياشباب علي المرور
المهندس نور الرابط التالي للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar
جهاز قياس التدفق اسمة التربين ميتر turbine meter وهوه مروحة صغيره تدور عند اصطدام الهواء بها
اما بخصوص الفاير سيلين لو انا مش غلطان يبقي بوابه بتتركب داخل الدكت تغلق عند حدوث حريق لمنع تسرب الدخان للمناطق الاخري
طبعا لو عندك اضافات اكيد نحب نعرفها


----------



## نور محمد علي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا ياشباب علي المرور
> المهندس نور الرابط التالي للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it
> الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/hvac%20install.rar
> جهاز قياس التدفق اسمة التربين ميتر turbine meter وهوه مروحة صغيره تدور عند اصطدام الهواء بها
> ...


اخي الكريم ابن العميد بارك الله فيك والله حاسس انك متل اخوي عن جد 
اخوي انا قصدي عن السيليكون المقاوم للحرارة انا سمعت انه يوضع حوالي الدكت الذي يخترق الحائط
اما بالنسبة للتوربين متر انا سمعت انهم ياخذون 3 قراءات ومن بعد ذلك ياخذون المتوسط اتمنى منك لو كان لديك اي معلومات ان تشرح لي كيف ياخذون القراءات اي على اي درجات حرارة وعلى اي سرعات وهل يوجد حدود مسموح بها اي + او - وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نور محمد علي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا ياشباب علي المرور
> المهندس نور الرابط التالي للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it
> الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/hvac%20install.rar
> جهاز قياس التدفق اسمة التربين ميتر turbine meter وهوه مروحة صغيره تدور عند اصطدام الهواء بها
> ...


اخي ابن العميد ممكن تشرحلي شو يعني 60م2 صاج جيج22 ( جيج 22) وايضا ماهي الكلادينج وكيف يتم حسابة مساحتها وايضا ماهي والكانفاس والفوستر وياريت تشرحلي مانوع ماص الاهتزازات وكيفية تركيبه


----------



## محمد العطاب (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أختي على هذا الموضوع وياريت لو تزيدينا مواضيع أخرى مهمة زي دول 
والخير ليكي ولينا 
وألف شكر ليكي


----------



## محمد العطاب (6 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتو ياأخوان انا أبحث عن مخططات أوتوكاد ولم أجد في الأنترنت كاملا فا أين أجدها ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر.......


----------



## تقني التبريد (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور حبيبي اتمني منك المزيد العراقي


----------



## حموود11 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين يامهندسين


----------



## ابن العميد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*الروابط الجديدة جزاك الله خيرا 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## العوارى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله الله يباركلك


----------



## ali3atya (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جد مشكور كثيررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد من غزه (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه اخى الكريم شكران كتير وجزاك الله كل خير يا رب


----------



## عبدالمنعم الهادى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ونفع به المسلمين


----------



## عبدالمنعم الهادى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ولكن أين باقى المواضيع


----------



## م محمدعمران (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## romiooo7 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس غازي صطوف (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هالموضوع الهام


----------



## ابن العميد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يزيدنا ويزيدكم من علمه 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## hassanre (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : مشكورين على هذا الجهد ورجاء محتاج باقي الأجزاء 
حسان توفيق


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز محمد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزك الله خير الجزاء وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## midofm (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولن تتقدم امتنا الابتبادل الخبرات وعدم كتم العلم
اثابك الله


----------



## حمزة بكر (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس اسامه السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وكل سنه وانت طيب وبصحه جيدة واتم حال ان شاء الله انا بجد مبسوط جدا الشان الحماس والنشاط الى مازلت متابعه بيه الموضوع وربنا يصلح حالك لانك بجد عملت تقريبا مرجع على الملتقى عن موضوع التبريد والتكييف وانا كل ماازور الملتقى لازم افتح الموضوع ده وتقريبا شبه متابعه وان شاء الله ربنا يجازيك عليه


----------



## ابن العميد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا شباب علي المرور وربنا يحفظك يامهندس حمزة الملتقي ده نعمة من الله عليا قبل ما تكون علي اي مهندس تاني وربنا يزيدنا ويزيدك من علمه ويسعدني جدا مرورك علي الموضوع يابشمهندس


----------



## عبير محمود (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام والامه الاسلاميه بخير 
وجزاك الله خيرا عن الموضوع المفيد وحسن متابعتك له​


----------



## سعيد الشايب (22 سبتمبر 2009)

لأنك صاحب فى الله والدين ********************* لأن اخوه الاسلام تكفينى 
فحبك من صميم القلب ********************* يجرى فى شرايينى 

لأنه الله بالتوحيد يمدنا ********************* والف بين افئده فوحدنا 
بنور اخوه الاسلام اسعدنا ********************* فأنعم من اخاء كان فى الدين 

لأنك كأيد تغسل الأخرى ********************* فتنصحنى وتدعو تجذب فكرى 
فتأخذنى الى الطاعات مستترا ********************* بكأس محبه الرحمن تسقينى 

لأن بقلبك الفياض انهارا ********************* بحب الصحبه والأخيار هدار 
تجود لهم مع الايثار اثاره ********************* وهذا الحب والايثار يرضينى


----------



## محمد دش محمد معوض (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابن العميد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياشباب عالمرور ربنا يحفظكم.... وسعيد الشايب بيكتب شعر  ومن ماليزيا شكله غزل وخد دي مني:
يخط الشوق شخصك في ضميري......علي بعد التزاور خط زوري
ويوهنيك طول الفكر حتي...... كأنك عند تفكيري سميري
فلا تبعد فإنك نور عيني....... إذا ما غبت لم تظفر بنوري


----------



## سعيد دويدار (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ____ كلة تمام


----------



## نور محمد علي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> شكرا يا شباب علي المرور وربنا يحفظك يامهندس حمزة الملتقي ده نعمة من الله عليا قبل ما تكون علي اي مهندس تاني وربنا يزيدنا ويزيدك من علمه ويسعدني جدا مرورك علي الموضوع يابشمهندس


اخي ابن العميد بعد التحية والسلام واطيب كلام اريد منك طلب وارجو ان لا تردني خايب
اريد اخي الكريم كل اسماء المواد المستخدمة في التكييف مع الفيتينغ يعني كل شي وايضا لو امكن صور لهذه المواد
واريد ايضا كل معاني الاختصارات المستخدمة في التكييف والتي يضعون بدلا عنها احرف ارجو ان ترد علي بسرعة
للاهمية ومسبقا جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ارجو ان لاتنساني


----------



## ابن العميد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يزيدنا ويزيدكم من علمه
اخي نور ارجو قرائة جزء الوصلات من كتاب اشري لانهم فيه شغل قيم جدا جدا هتلاقي معلومات اكتر من طلبك هناك
لو احتجت توضيح اسالني وقولي اي صفحة ونشتغل مع بعض 
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## محمودصابر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى وفى انتظار المزيد منك.


----------



## سمعان79 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط محجوب أيه الحل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الملف المميز


----------



## خالد_البراقي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

أقوم بتحميل الملف الآن أخي الكريم
شكرا على جهودك 
وفقك الله دائماً لكل خير.


----------



## islam713 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

باللة عليك يا اخى متتاخرش بتكملة الموضوع دة


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

محمودصابر قال:


> مشكور اخى وفى انتظار المزيد منك.


 مشكور اخى وفى انتظار المزيد منك


----------



## eng_mech_iraq (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاخ العزيز اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة ولكني لا استطيع تحميل الصور فكلما حاولت يصل التحميل لمرحلة معينة وينقطع ولقد حاولت من مكاتب اخرى للنت ومن اصدقاء لمشاهدة الصورة ولكني لم استطع 
ارجو منك المساعدة ولكم الشكر*​


----------



## ابن العميد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا هي تعمل ولكن سأقوم بتحميلها مرة اخري* 
********************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ايمن فهمى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الروابط


----------



## eng.dido (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

بارك اللة فيك 
الجزء الاول اكثر من رائع الحقيقة
وهل للحديث بقية؟
وإن كان يوجد بقية إن شاء الله فهل ستتجدد على الصفحة الاولى أم ماذا؟


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم............... مشكور أخى الفاضل فى أنتظار المزيد
بأذن الله


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الحبيب م. أسامه أحببتك فى الله دون أن أراك

وأسأل الله أن تكون هذه المشاركة الجميله صدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع به 

فكثرة الردود تدل على اخلاص صاحب المشاركة و لا نزكى احد على الله

ونرجو أن لا تحرم اخوانك من أى جديد عندك حتى لو فى كيفية اجتياز pmp 

ومن ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه


----------



## كرم الباري (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجا جعل الامور اكثر ترتيبا من حيث التسلسل لاجزاء التكيف موضحا عملها بصور والشرح لكي يتم مناقشه كل جزء على حدى وكذلك اضافه الافكار الجديده ومناقشتها في الملتقى خدمه لصالح العام وشكرا


----------



## Abdelrhman (8 أكتوبر 2009)

و الله اكثر من رائع 

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

احنا مستنين الاجزاء الاخرى على نار


----------



## mems0 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## كندي يونس (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## spyeng_85 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

abdelrhman قال:


> و الله اكثر من رائع
> 
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا
> 
> احنا مستنين الاجزاء الاخرى على نار



جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## eng.yossi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلموا كتير انا لسه سنة تانية تكييف و تبريد و محتاج انا لدعم و فهم اشياء في المادة لاحقا فابتمنى انو تساعدوني اتخرج بهذا التخصص و اكتسب الخبرة حتى اشتغل و اكون نفسي و مشكور كتير على جهدك


----------



## شهدشهد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل الخير


----------



## ابن العميد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب واحبك الذي احببتني فيه اخي فريش جراديويت ويشرفنا تجتاز امتحان الpmp وقسم ادارة المشاريع فيه اللي تحتاجه وزياده انشاء الله* 
********************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## 000403 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## شهدشهد (14 أكتوبر 2009)

أخيراً وصلت لآخر صفحة حقيقى موضوع جميل و شكراً يا ابن العميد على هذا الموضوع الرائع و اريد التواصل معكم جميعاً , انا مهندس تكييف بالسعودية , تحديداً بالرياض , و انا أسأل اذا كان بين المشاركين من يعمل بالرياض فى نفس المجال , فأكون ممتناً لأن أتعرف عليه , و جزاكم الله خيراً و فى انتظار ردكم , و أوجه شكراً خاصاً لأخينا ابن العميد على ما تفضل به علينا و أريد التواصل الدائم معه , فانا من الأن صديق جديد و دائم بالقسم و انتظروا مشاركاتى , و سؤالى الأول لإبن العميد اذا كانت هنالك مشاركات أخرى له أو لأى أحد من الأصدقاء على هذا القدر من المشتوى يمكن أن يرشدنى إليها


----------



## iraqi2999 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## احمد النجفي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششكككككككككور


----------



## ابن العميد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب والاخ شهد شكرا علي المرور وكلمة انك اخيرا وصلت للصفحة الاخيرة معناها انك فعلا عملت مجهود في قرائة الموضوع ويشرفناالتواصل معك وعلي فكرة اغلب الشغل بالمنتدي علي نفس المستوي واعلي كمان دول شباب تبارك الله بسهولة ينقلوا جبل  ويحولوا الصحاري لجناين وان شاء الله تكون واحد منهم وجميع الاخوه الموجودين والمشاركين
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*


----------



## شهدشهد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخى أسامة على إهتمامك بمشاركتى المتواضعة , و انا الآن أحاول تعلم برنامج الهاب لحساب الأحمال الحرارية و انا فعلا تعلمت الكثير فيه و لكن هناك بعض الأشياء التى لابد و أن توضح من قبل خبير بالبرنامج , فهل تستطيع أن تدلنى على طريقة لذلك


----------



## بو عمار (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع اتمني لك التوفيق وندعو لك بالتوفيق والفلاح


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خبر موضوعك متميز


----------



## nofal (21 أكتوبر 2009)

أكرمك الله


----------



## anmmar mahmoud (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## shehap nasr eldein (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abderazak (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*مساعدة*

كيف اقوم بتصفح المواضيع


----------



## O.H.T.L (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا طيب


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الزملكاوى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. أنا مشترك جديد بالملتقى ومقيم بالعربية السعودية ومهتم جدًا بكل ما يخص هندسة التكييف والتبريد .. ولكن الرابط المتعلق بالموضوع بيتم عمل بلوك عليه كلما أردت الدخول .. أرجو المساعدة لكون الموضوع هام جدًا بالنسبة لي .. وجزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## sinbad1985 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا 
قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ابن العميد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور
*******************************************

*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## الزملكاوى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف الشديد الرابط المتعلق بالموضوع غير مسموح به في العربية السعودية أرجو وضعه على رابط آخر .. وجزاكم الله خيرًا فأنا ممن ينطبق عليهم تلك الأوضاف التي ذكرتها كتقدمة للموضوع


----------



## Dr Media (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## amakali (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا مشكوررين
بس مش عارف ليه فيه صعوبه فى دخول الملتقى
تانى حاجه عمليه التحميل ديما بتفشل وانا مش عارف المشكله فين
حد يعرفنا يا جماعه


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم نرجو انزال الرابط فىموقع تانى


----------



## a7medosman (7 نوفمبر 2009)

من هنا من مسجد رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم لا أملك إلا أن أقول 
بارك الله لكم فى وقتكم وعملكم ورزقكم وجعل ذلك كلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## صفو-ان (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم83 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مهندس تكييف فى ابوظبى وقرات كل الصفحات واستفدت جدا الف شكر للمهندس اسامه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويباركلك فى اسرتك ورزقك بصراحه انت بتعمل مجهود كبير وبصراحه انا اتكسفت من نفسى اوى وحابب ابقى ليا مشاركه معاكوا عشان نكمل بعض كلنا ونرفع من كفائتنا على فكره انا لسه مشترك من يومين بس


----------



## ياسر فائق الغرايبة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الموضوع الرائع الذي يفيد مهندسي التكيف و التبريد بكافة الخبرات 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هووووني (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*طلب ورجاء خاص*

المهندس الكبير ابن العميد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا دخلت على موضوعك اليوم (متأخر كثير) لكن والله استفدت الشيء الكثير 
أنا مهندس ميكانيكي (مستجد) لا أملك الخبرة الكافية في مجال التكييف لكني أشتغلت في أحد المستشفيات الكبيرة في جدة بقسم التكييف ثلاثة أشهر فقط ثم توظفت قبل شهرين بمسمى (مصمم ميكانيكي) حاولت أن أجمع معلومات عن التصميم الميكانيكي وخاصة (تصميم التكييف وتصميم المضخات ) ولكنني لم أجد شيئا لأن لغتي الانجليزية ضعيفة شوي 
أرجو منك رجاء خاصا أن تساعدني بما تستطيع (مثلا إذا عندك تصميمات قديمة للتكييف المركزي بالعربي أرجو أن تساعدني ) أنا في ورطة وماني عارف ايش اسوي أرجو من الله ثم منك المسااااعدة ولك مني جزيل الشكر.
والأخوة الأعزاء في هذا المنتدى المبارك أرجو منكم المساعدة وألا تبخلوا على أخيكم 
شكرا لكم وأرجو أن لا أكون ثقيل الظل عليكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابن العميد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور والمهندس احمد عثمان من مسجد الرسول بنشكرة شكر خاص ونقوله كتر دعائك ربنا يكتر خيرك يارب والاخ باسم مرحبا بك عضو جديد معانا وان شاء الله ينفعنا بك قل امين *
*الاخ الهوني دي بعض الروابط بالملتقي تخدمك ان شاء الله وشكرا لجميع الشباب عالمرور*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67760.html*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120852.html*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161725.html*
*كلهم باللغة العربية
*******************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## sallam_sheek (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس اسامه على هذا المجهود وننتظر المزيد


----------



## msaid999 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .... ابن العميد :34::34:


----------



## eng_abouselim78 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا من فضلك جزء المسارات


----------



## كريم عواد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل


----------



## على نصحى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

many thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اراس الكردي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لك اخي الفاضل على الموضوع المهم 

واحنا في انتضار اضافات جديدة وقوية 
حتى نستفيد اكثر واكثر


----------



## ابن العميد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور *
********************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## asleepy (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## كندي يونس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## كندي يونس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر يا اخي على المواضيع الرائعة واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك الله في مسعاك وان يسير لك كل ما استعصى عليك .بس لي طلب لو في طريقة تقوم بشرح بنفس طريقة الشرائح طرق حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمكيفات الدكت بالتفصيل مع كيفية رسمها على الاوتوكاد وحساب مقاسات الدكت لك مني خالص الشكر و التقدير وشكرا


----------



## كندي يونس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> المشكلة عندي يا مهندس اسامة انني لست ابن عميد مع فخري بأبي لذا لا املك الا اوتوكاد 2004
> لو اني ابن عميد لكان عندي اوتوكاد 2007 ولتمكنت من فتح الملف



الملف غير موجود فارجو التجديد لو سمحت ولك مني الف شكر وعافية:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## شيششى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## أحمد عادل ذكي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا ولكن فين باقي الموضوع برجاء الاكمال


----------



## اسعدالزريقي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووور اخي*

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 


ومشكوووووووووووووووووور :14:


----------



## engmohamedehab (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس بس امتى باقى الاجزاء انشاء اللة


----------



## holom (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ياخى على هذا المجهود وانا مستعد للمعاونة فى اى شىء واتمنى ان يتم تعاون حتى استطيع ان انقل خبرة 25 عام فى التكييف والتبريد الى الجميع وذلك عملا بقول الامام العظيم محمد صلى الله علية وسلم "خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة" وشكرا م| حلمى عيد


----------



## ابن العميد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ويشرفنا انضمامك لينا يا مهندس حلمي واكيد هنحتاج توجيهاتك وشكرا علي المرور *
********************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## eng_mahmoud emam (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد حسن امين (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## khaledmkhaled (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدك علم و ينفعك و ينفعنا به


----------



## ماهر احمد خالد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxssssssssss


----------



## abib (8 ديسمبر 2009)

غفر الله لك و لوالديك


----------



## نوا الحربي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكرك*

اشكرك


----------



## نزيه1 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## naturelle (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ويشرفنا انضمامكم وشكرا علي المرور *
********************************************

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ajaha (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أريد موقع عن التكييف و تبريد
و شكراً


----------



## ajaha (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أريد موقع عن التكييف و تبريد
و شكراً


----------



## galaxy_engineer (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ده 
على فكرة انا خريج هندسة المطرية 2009 و شغال في مجال التصميم بقالي شهر تقريبا و بجد انا سعيد بالمعلومات اللي قولتها دي و سعيد اكتر انك مطراوي


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خيرو بارك فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يباركلك يا جلاكسي وكده زمايل اكيد 
متشكرين يا مهندس هشام علي المرور


----------



## eng-medoo (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخي الرابط محجوب*

كل ما ادخل على الرابط يكون الموقع محجوب ممكن رابط اخر؟؟؟:18:


----------



## ابن العميد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


----------



## zareef (24 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب كنت عايز اسالك انت قسم ايه ؟؟ اصل انا كهربا قوى ومش عارف اذا كان التكييف المركزى تبعى ولا لا هو انا ما درستوش فى الكليه ومعروض عليا شغل فى التكييف المركزى وخايف اروح يبقى شكلى وحش


----------



## mzmzz (25 ديسمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## YSS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* موسوعة اكثر من ممتازة بس ياريت نستفيد منها جميعا كيف الوصول الى هذه الموسوعة الشاملة وشكرا على مجهود القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع*​


----------



## أبو الجوج - (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ما قصرت


----------



## rwanm (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## unionmotor (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطير الشادي (2 يناير 2010)

الموقع محجوب يالغالي اتمنى معرفه السبب واتمنى لو احد يفيدني عن مكائن تصنيع مواسير التكييف بجميع المقاسات


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdalnaser123 (3 يناير 2010)

السلام الى كافة الأخوة المشاركين نرجو ممنكم ومن فضلكم تزويد هذا الموقع بمبدأ عام للتبريد باستخدام الآزوت (النتروجين ) في الخزن وفي صعق المواد المخزنة واعادة الاستفاد من الأطارات التالفة


----------



## abdalnaser123 (3 يناير 2010)

الرجاء ..........الرجاء............الرجاء.......الرجاء.....الرجاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الرجاء..............الرجاءالتبريد n2.


----------



## ابن العميد (4 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## فارس الميدان (4 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

ممكن لو سمحت تساعدني لأن الملف لأيعمل عندي


----------



## hamadaelsharkawy (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mass power (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## mass power (6 يناير 2010)

اريد الجزء الثاني


----------



## اسامة الراشدي (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير واتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع عاجلا غير اجل


----------



## اسامة الراشدي (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ونتمنى ان تزودنا بالاجزاء المتبقية عاجلا غير اجل


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (8 يناير 2010)

اخى ابن العميد لا املك الا ان ادعو لك الله واقول (اللهم الهمه رشده واعيذه من نفسه)


----------



## أيمن انور (9 يناير 2010)

thank s for you


----------



## ابن العميد (9 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ehab_fox22 (11 يناير 2010)

شكرن ونرجو منكوم رفع الجزء الثانى و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ehab_fox22 (11 يناير 2010)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## eng_taha_a (12 يناير 2010)

أولا احب اشكر ابن العميد على هذا الموضوع الهائل
ثانيا فى نقطع العزل انت ذكرت ان فى ماده اسمها باتكس بتستخدم فى جعل العزل ملتصق بالصاج احب اضيف انه ممكن استخدام شمبر من بلاستك للربط على العزل من الخارج وعلى ما اعتقد ان ده هيكون اسهل فى عمليه التجديد للعزل 
:63:​


----------



## cfbd7829c0b12c673f (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموقع الرائع


----------



## cfbd7829c0b12c673f (12 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## S A S (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ابن العميد وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى عبد منجى (14 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير اخى المهندس الحبيب
وجعل الله كل حرف تعلمته فى ميزان حسناتك
وجز الله كل خير كل من ساهم فى اخراج هذا العمل بهذه الصورة الطيبة


----------



## ابوالبدر (14 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى ( لاكن لية بيعطينى الموقع محجووووب ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## حسين دراج (17 يناير 2010)

أخي ابن العميد

مهندس جديد انضم الى عضوية ناديكم في الملتقى

ولقد قرأت كل الصفحات وأخذت و استفدت الكثير

وأدعولكم بطول العمر والصحة في الدنيا وادعولكم بأن تكونوا مع النبييين و الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا 

والسلام


----------



## ابن العميد (17 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور*
بالنسبة للأخ طه الرابط العزل افضله من الداخل باتكس علشان ميبقاش فيه فراغات هواء يعمل تكاثف لبخار الماء الخارجي ويحدث انتقال للحرارة لداخل الدكت
جزي الله الشباب خيرا وشكرا علي هذا التشريف بالمرور 


*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ابن العميد (17 يناير 2010)

تشرفنا يا مهندس حسين ربنا ينفعنا بالعلم جميعا


----------



## aelshemy (18 يناير 2010)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> انا قرات الموضوع اقدر اقولك انة رائع ولابد من اكمالة لانة من المواضيع الجميلة والرائعة وافادك وزادك اللة من علمة


 وجزاك الله كل خير أكمل الموضوع فإن فيه إستفاده كبيره للجميع وجعل الله مجهودك هذا زيادة فى حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدماياتي (21 يناير 2010)

عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح من السعودية الرجاء وضعه على موقع اخر


----------



## جعفر التميمي (21 يناير 2010)




----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ابوالبدر (22 يناير 2010)

الموقع مغلق وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## ابوالبدر (22 يناير 2010)

الموقع مغلق الموقع مغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغلق


----------



## ايمن الناقة (22 يناير 2010)

انا الأن بدأت في التحميل ونيابة عن الأصدقاء جميعاً أدعو لك بالتوفيق وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## engineer_m2000 (22 يناير 2010)

سلااااااااااام عليكم
ازيك يا ابن العميد يا مطراوي هههههههههه
أنا بردو مطراوي اصيل
انا ان شاء الله هكون دفعة 2010 (ادعيلي تكون فعلا 2010 ههههههههه)
وكان نفسي انزل موقع في اسبوعين الترم قبل ما اتخرج
وكمان نفسي اعرف خطوات التصميم بالتفصيل
وربنا يباركلك انك اديتني فكرة عن الجزء العملي في التركيبات
ويا ريت لو في اي فرصة للنزل في الترم اكون شاكر ليك جدا
انا عارف انك ما تعرفنيش (لكن فعلا نفسي انزل اسبوعين الترم قبل ما اتخرج)
ومشكووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا في كل الاحوال


----------



## م شريف (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## ابوالبدر (23 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن العميد (23 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور*
وانشاء الله تنجح شد حيلك
جزي الله الشباب خيرا وشكرا علي هذا التشريف بالمرور 


*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## romady (23 يناير 2010)

اللهم يارب زدنى علما ( جزاكم الله خير)


----------



## romady (23 يناير 2010)

:20: لكم جزيل الشكر ونرجو من سيادتكم افادتنا بما يزيد معلوماتنا عن جهاز صانع الثلج ( ايس ميكر)


----------



## ibnegypt (23 يناير 2010)

*زميلك و دفعتك*

بجد شغلك ممتاز و منسق جدا:75:
بس مش كنت تقولي انك عامل شغل جامد كده في المنتدى 

يعني ابقى خريج نفس كليتك و دفعتك و تقديري نفس تقديرك لأ و مش كده و بس و بشتغل في نفس المكان اللي انت بتشتغل فية و بكلمك كل يوم 

و معرفش انك عامل الشغل الحلو ده........ماشي ياعم ربنا يوفقك


منتظر ردك و لو محتاج اي مساعدة او مادة علمية انا بجد جاهز للمساعدة 

كلمني على الموبيل اعتقد عرفت انا مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:56:


----------



## ابن العميد (24 يناير 2010)

اكيد بهاء باشا هنا وانا بقول القسم منور ليه......!
احب اشكر المهندس بهاء لانه كان اول واساس خطواتي في التبريد والتكييف ... لو تفتكر يوم ماقعدنا في الممر تشرحلي التركيبات واحنا بالوزارة .... ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا بهاء ...ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله


----------



## ibnegypt (24 يناير 2010)

*لا شكر على واجب*



ابن العميد قال:


> اكيد بهاء باشا هنا وانا بقول القسم منور ليه......!
> احب اشكر المهندس بهاء لانه كان اول واساس خطواتي في التبريد والتكييف ... لو تفتكر يوم ماقعدنا في الممر تشرحلي التركيبات واحنا بالوزارة .... ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا بهاء ...ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله


 
أسامة باشا لا شكر على واجب :20: ،
و اذا كنت ساعدتك في يوم من الأيام في التبريد و التكييف فأنا بس حطيت البذرة و انت اللي اهتميت بيها و كبرتها :85: لحد ما بقت ما شاء الله بتطرح علم و معرفة و بتساعد كل المهندسين الجدد في المجال دة :75:
و أي استفسار بخصوص مجال التركيبات او شركات التكييف انا حاضرررررررررررررر :56:
ملحوظة: لو كل انسان بخل بمعلومة على اي حد عمر العلم ما حيتقدم و حنفضل في نفس مكانا ، علشان كدة لازم كلنا نتعلم من بعض 
قال رسول الله صلى الله علية و سلم " خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمة "


----------



## ahmedq (27 يناير 2010)

اسال الله العظيم ذو الجلال و الاكرام ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل المبارك ، و ان تكون من المستخدمين في نشر الخير و مساعدة الناس و الدعوة الي دين الله بالاخلاق الصالحة ، وان يدخلك في خواصه من عباده الصالحين ، وان يبارك لك في اولادك


----------



## ابن العميد (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور



*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## ابوالبدر (27 يناير 2010)

شكراااا:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## etudiant (30 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## spyeng_85 (30 يناير 2010)

لم أجد كلمة أشكرك بها لأنها لن توفي حقك 
لكني سأدعوا لك بأن يبني لك الله قصرا في الجنة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## fedo2006 (30 يناير 2010)

ابن العميد ...

روح يا شيخ الهي ربنا يحميك ويبعد عنك ولاد و بنات الحرام 

ويسعدك دنيا و اخرة

وربنا يوفقك وتلاقي بنت الحلال وتتجوزها ( ده ازا مكانتش متجوز عشان مراتك ما تدعيش عليا)


----------



## طالب في الاتصالات (31 يناير 2010)

والله المواضيع مفيده جدا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## aly sobhy (31 يناير 2010)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابن العميد (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وانا لسه مدورتش علي بنت الحلال صراحه  ولكن ندور مش مشكلة ربنا يجزيكم خير


----------



## pora (2 فبراير 2010)

امتى هاينزل الجزء الخامس


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (2 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين

أخى الفاضل الكريم / مهندس أسامة ( إبن العميد )

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم وبعلمكم

وإنى لأستغرب من وجود أكثر من مداخلة لمهندسين 

أصحاب خبرة فعرضوا خدماتهم .. ولكن لم نر شيئا

إننى أدعوهم للمعاونة ومساعدة إخوانهم 

ولوبأقل القليل من العلم

لقد أصريت على قراءة الملف بالكامل 

على مدار ثلاثة أيام متواصلة

وصادفت روابط لا تعمل ، وصادفت مواقع محجوبة

 كما أشار الزملاء

وبطيب خاطر وجدت الحبيب أسامة

بسعة صدر يعيد رفع الملفات على مواقع أخرى 

بدون كلل أو ضجر

أحييك ياأخى .. 

وأدعو الله العلى القدير أن يثيبكم 

ويجعل عملكم فى ميزان حسناتكم

______________________________________


----------



## صفاء خليل ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/احمد الطويل (4 فبراير 2010)

انا اسير المعروف ده
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي
يعني اللي دعوا لك كتير
ربنا يتقبل مني دعوتي ليك ربنا يارب يبارك فيك وييسرلك امرك ويجمع ليك خيري الدنيا والاخره


----------



## ابن العميد (5 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور
واخجلتم تواضعنا بجد والله.. ربنا يحفظكم ونكمل التعاون المثمر
جعل الله عملنا زاد الي حين المصير اليه ..وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه.. انه بكل جميل كفيل.. وهو حسبنا نعم الوكيل



الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## ibnegypt (6 فبراير 2010)

انا اسف على اني مادخلتش من زمان بس و الله مشاغل 
و اليوم جايبلكم برنامج مهم جدا لطلبة هندسة و طبعا خاصة ميكانيكا
طابعا عارفين جداول التكييف و انك لازم تدخل عليها بمعلومات معينة علشان تحصل على معلومات تانية
المهم ده برنامج الخريطة السيكوميترية الالية و استخدامة سهل جدا كل اللي عليك انك تدخل المعلومات اللي عندك و من غير خريطة و وجع قلب هو حيطلعلك بقيت النتايج 

و ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## ابن العميد (7 فبراير 2010)

كلام كبير يا بهاء ربنا يزيدنا و يزيدك من علمه  واكيد انتا عندك اكتر دانا عارفك


----------



## abdohassan1 (7 فبراير 2010)

*thank you*

thank you very much


----------



## حمزه حسنى (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيراااااااااااااا


----------



## elmoslm (7 فبراير 2010)

*عاوز تستفيد من النت بجد - قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج الراائع - في 8.5 ميجا فقط
أو
أغلب إسلاميات الشبكة (قرآن - دروس - فلاشات - ... ) معك في 8.5 ميجا فقط - بث مباشر + تحمييييييل
أو
أشمل برنامج إسلامي به كل ما تبتغيه من إسلاميات (قرآن - دروس - فلاشات - ... ) في 8.5 ميجا فقط*​*نص الموضوع :*​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
أقدم لكم أشمل وأفضل برنامج إسلامي لهذا العام برنامج *حقيبة المسلم* الإصدار الأول
والأجمل من ذلك أن حجمه 8 ميجا فقــــــــــــــط






*برنامج **حقيبة المسلم*

*(( **التحمييييييييييل ))*



*8 ميجا فقط !!! *
*هذا البرنامج يجعل الانترنت لك بمثابه هارد إسلامي ما عليك إلا أن تفتح البرنامج وتختار القسم الذي تريده ثم تختار بمنتهى السهولة المادة التي تريد تشغيلها لتقوم بتشغيلها مباشرة من الانترنت *





*كما يمكنك تحميلها أيضا بمنتهى السهولة من البرنامج *
كما يمكنك أيضا تحميل مصحف كامل لأحد القراء بضغطة واحدة فقط ليتم حفظها في المكان الذي تريده مسماة باللغة العربية 
والبرنامج يحتوى على مفضلة يمكنك منها تسجيل المواد التي أعجبتك وتود الرجوع إليها لاحقا فيما بعد




يمكنك تشغيل سور القرآن مباشرة من البرنامج في سهولة تامة وسرعة




كما يمكنك تشغيل الفلاشات مباشرة من البرنامج أيضا




والبرنامج يحتوى على قسم للمنوعات والكليبات الإسلامية




كما يحتوي أيضا على قسم للبحث عن الفتاوى




ويحتوي أيضا على قسم للكتب الإسلامية لمختلف العلماء والمشايخ




كما يمكنك أيضا تشغيل القنوات الإسلامية مباشرة من البرنامج




ويمكنك أيضا بسهولة تامة البحث في محتويات البرنامج









*8 ميجا فقط !!! *
أخواني شاركوا معنا في نشر هذا البرنامج لتشاركوا في الأجر إن شاء الله
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الدال على الخير كفاعله).
وفي حديث (*من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئا*)صحيح مسلم
--------------------------------​


----------



## البتنونى (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمود مدحت (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع وارجو ان تكون باكورة سلسلة جيدة


----------



## ابن العميد (10 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## القزيع (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك ياطيب وجزاك الله عنا الخير.


----------



## احمد جلال مصطفى (11 فبراير 2010)

لا شكر على واجب و انتظر المزيد ان شاء الله

و ابشرك بانه تم زيادة الراتب


----------



## م_سليمان أبو الحسن (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من العلم بعدد قطرات ماء البحر


----------



## احمد دوالي (13 فبراير 2010)

شرح ممتاز جدا جزاك الله بة خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكم


----------



## ABDALATE (14 فبراير 2010)

ارجو منكم فى الحصول على كتاب حساب الاحمال


----------



## objector (14 فبراير 2010)

thank yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## 0128676708 (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للكبير بتاعتنا ويارب اشوفك كبير مهندسين وطالما انت بتدى علمك للناس ربنا هيذيدك علما


----------



## 0128676708 (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 0128676708 (15 فبراير 2010)

والله يا أخي أنت أفادتنى كثيرا ومش عارف اشكرك ازاى
اقل حاجة منى هية دعوة بالنجاح الباهر وذيادة فى العلم والرزق والإيمان


----------



## 0128676708 (15 فبراير 2010)

*تركيبات التكييف المركزى*

تسلم أيدك أخى العضو وهذا الموضوع أنا أقيمه من أفضل موضوعات المنتدى لأنه 
يمكن مهندس الموقع من العمل فى هذا المجال حتى لو كان حديث وبدون خبرة
وفقك الله لما فية صالح الأمة بالخير ندعو لك بالتقدم فى شتى مجالات الحياة


----------



## ابن العميد (15 فبراير 2010)

*زاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## asproegypt1 (15 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]اخوانى واخواتى فالله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفريون[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لقد قرأت الموضوع للاخ الكريم المليء بالمعلومات حول اجهزة التكيف والمعدات والفئات التى تخص غاز [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الخ ...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هذا الموقع يوضح الدورات الداخلية للتكيف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للمتابعة والمذيد من المعلومات اضغط على هذا الرابط [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]R-12 refrigerant[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]واتمنى الاستفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير[/FONT]


----------



## Emmoo (15 فبراير 2010)

]والله يا أخي الكريم ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابكر العجلاتى (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد*

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ابكر العجلاتى (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2010)

1000 الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ححخخهه (17 فبراير 2010)

روعة روعة 
الله عليك
سلمت يداك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## 0128676708 (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بطا (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (20 فبراير 2010)

*ابن العميد......لا اجد كلمات اعبر لك بها عن امتناني وعظيم شكري 
ابن العميد ....انا مستخدم قديم للانترنت ..ولكني لم اجد ابدا موضوع استمر صاحبه يتابعه لمده سنه ونصف تقريباً
ابن العميد .......ادعو الله لك بأن يجزيك عظيم الجزاء وان يجعل عملك هذا نوراً لك يوم القيامه كما ادعوا الله ان يكون عملك هذا دافع لكل ذو علم ان يخرج زكاه علمه بأن يسعي ان يعلم ويساعد كل محتاج
ابن العميد.....ارجوك... لا تبخل علينا بالجديد
*


----------



## ابن العميد (20 فبراير 2010)

ايه الكلام الكبير ده يا موستنج ...الله يجزيك خير ويباركلك 
شكرا علي المرور


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (21 فبراير 2010)

لا شكر علي واجب ياباشا ده اقل واجب...بس انا ليا عندك طلب
ياريت توضحلنا الفرق بين انواع الدامبرز . انا عارف انت اتكلمت عنهم في احد المشاركات بس انا كنت عايز تفصيل اكتر شويه زي مثلا امتي استخدمهم والفرق بين كل نوع وياريت لو في صور لشكلهم في الحقيقه
وكمان في صور انت كنت منزلها للعزل وكام حاجه تانبه كده ياريت ترفعهم تاني لانهم expired وياريت تمدنا بصور من المواقع علي قد ما تقدر عشان نقدر نتخيل الدنيا ماشيه ازاي بره
انا علي فكره خريج 2009 (لسه طازه يعني) وشغال designer في احد المكاتب الاستشاريه. وللاسف الشديد مليش اي احتكاك بالتركيبات او نظام العمل في المواقع عشان كده بقولك ياريت تمدنا بصور علي قد ربنا ما يقدرك
الف شكر ياباشا ومعلش هنتعبك معانا ....والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ححخخهه (21 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم 


الى ابن العميد عميد قسم التبريد و الى كافة الاخوان الخبراء 
 لدي الاسئلة التالية و انا اطرحها عليكم
و ذلك لحاجتي الماسة لاجاباتها و انا واقع في ورطة صراحة و الاسئلة هي
1- ماهي انواع العازل المستخدم لتغليف الدكتات داخل البناء و خارجه (بالاسماء العلمية رجاء)؟
2- ما هي انواع عازل الصوت الستخدم لتبطين الدكتات و ماهو السمك المطلوب لذلك (بالاسماء العلمية رجاء)؟
رجاء الاجابة 
جزاك الله بكل حرف خير
مشكورين الله يبارك فيكم
اخوكم مهندس مبتدء​


----------



## elpond (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن المزيد من البرامج والشرح كيفية التصميم التكيف المركزي في المواقع


----------



## mohsamir1 (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي تلاجه توشيبا من خمس سنين تلاته باب 
فجاه من كام شهر ارتفع صوتها ولكن لم يحدث بها اي خلل في وظيفتها
وفجاه من يومين تلاته مابقتش تفصل نهائي
قلت احايلها شويه وغيرت درجه الفريزر والكابينه للاعلي 
لكنها لم تفص
كان الحل لغايه ما اجيب حد للصيانه لاني مش فاضي
ان كل ساعتين افصل الكهربا عنها تلات ساعات وبليل افصلها خالص
لمده يومين فقطططططط
وفجاه دلوقت ولم تكمل اليوم التاني علي هذا 
فصلت
قلت كويس ربنا يهديكي
ولكنها لم تعمل بعدها
الضوء بداخلها منور كما هو
لكنها لم تعد تعمل سكووووووووون تام
في ايه انا مش فاهم حاجه
حد يطمني ضروري فيها اكل كثير واخاف يبوظ وفيها حاجات في الفريزر


----------



## ابن العميد (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم واسف علي التأخير
الاخ موستنج انشاء الله هرفع الروابط المنتهية بسيطة لما ارجع من الاجازة لانهم علي الحاسب بتاعي وانا مأخدتهوش معايا
الاسماء للعازل فية (كيمكو وفيه افيكو )اما عازل الصوت بيبقي اسمة اكوستيك
الاخ موهسمير افضل انك تجيب حد يفحصها او تدخل علي موضوع الكشف عن الاعطال هنا بالقسم فيه حل للمشكلة دي انشاء الله لو كان عندك وقت


----------



## عباس يونس (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بيكم وبالقائمين على هذه الاعمال الخيره


----------



## ابن العميد (23 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## م_سليمان أبو الحسن (24 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## saher haz (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير
موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## houceine (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد​


----------



## faissal djouambi (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## faissal djouambi (25 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## CHE Amjad (26 فبراير 2010)

thank you a lot


----------



## abdulqawi rashid (27 فبراير 2010)

معلش ولو متأخر اذا ممكن ترفع الملفات على غير الرابدشير وربنا يجزيك الخير


----------



## اشرف تبريد (28 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك ويرضى عنك أجر ما افدتنا به يا ابن العميد


----------



## neseergolden (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## djamel159 (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخوي


----------



## مهندس عرفان (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على المجهود الرائع اخي ولكن ممكن رفع الملف على رابط اخر وليكن مثلا zshare رجاءا لكي نستطيع رفع الملفات 
ووفقك الله


----------



## mohamadawadali (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين وعليه التكلان من الخذلان 
اللهم صلي على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين محمد
وآله وصحبه أجمعين ومن دعا بدعوته إلى يوم الدين
اللهم أرحمنا فإنك بنا راحم ولاتعذبنا فإنك علينا قادر
استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه من كل ذنبٍ عظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه 
وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 
ورضاء نفسه
آمين


----------



## mhmoodk (1 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي ابن العميد 

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## أبو ساجد غزة (1 مارس 2010)

*أحسنت يارجل*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*
أحسنت يارجل . 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العظيم أن يرزقنا واياك
 قبلة على جبين الحبيب رسول الله 
في جنان الله .
*​


----------



## ابن العميد (2 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## ودالجزيرة (3 مارس 2010)

thank for you


----------



## حيدراكرم (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودك الرائعه أخي المهندس الكويتي (أبن العميد) وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد كاريير (4 مارس 2010)

الله يفتح عليك يا باش مهندس وجزاك الله خير عنا ما شاء الله ومستنظرين بقاقى الموضوع الشيق تسلم ايديك يا عميد


----------



## ابن العميد (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المرور 
وبالمناسبة الاخ حيدر انا مهندس مصري 
علمنا الله واياكم من علمه ونفعنا به


----------



## حيدراكرم (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي أبن العميد على الرد
وعندي سؤاليين أذا سمحت لي ...هو ماهو أقصى أرتفاع ممكن نصب (باكج يونت) فوق سطح بنايه معينه (عدد الطوابق) لربطه على منظومة مجاري الهواء(الدكتات)بحيث لايحصل هبوط كبير بضغط هواء التجهيز...
والثاني ماهو الأفضل (من ناحية الكلفه والصيانه والتشغيل) نصب منظومة مجاري هواء(دكت) ونصب أجهزة تبريد منفصله في بنايه(سبلت يونت)...
مع تحياتي لك.


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## تقني مغربي (4 مارس 2010)

*شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل 
ارجوك اخي الكريم واصل *


----------



## محمد عبده محمد موس (4 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن العميد (4 مارس 2010)

*هو ماهو أقصى أرتفاع ممكن نصب (باكج يونت) فوق سطح بنايه معينه (عدد الطوابق) لربطه على منظومة مجاري الهواء(الدكتات)بحيث لايحصل هبوط كبير بضغط هواء التجهيز...
بشكل عام انا اغلب شغلي مبزيدش عن 9متر يعني مبني 3طوابق لان بعد كده هيحصل هادر في مساحة المبني نتيجة اعمدة الهابط والصاعد (ريزر) يعني الدور الارض بيبقي سنترال منفصل والباقي باكج(الدور الاول والثاني)

 والثاني ماهو الأفضل (من ناحية الكلفه والصيانه والتشغيل) نصب منظومة مجاري هواء(دكت) ونصب أجهزة تبريد منفصله في بنايه(سبلت يونت)...
التكلفة لما تزيد السعة الحرارية يبقي الباكج احسن بس الصيانة للوحدات اسهل لان لو وحدة تعطلت هتعملها صيانة وحدها والباقي شغال 
وللعلم الباكج بشكل عام افضل من الوحدات المنفصلة علشان نسبة ثاني اكسيد الكربون مبتعلاش معاه ولكن السبليت بياخد ثاني اكسيد الكربون يبرده ويرجعه تاني والناس بتزود النسبه مع الزمن

**
جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## ابن العميد (4 مارس 2010)

طبعا لو بتحب الحسابات يبقي هتشتغل بطريقة الطول المكافيء مثلا وتحسب هبوط الضغط خلال اطول مسار لغاية ما يكون فرق الضغط مساوي لفرق الضغط اللي المروحة مصممة علية او اقل شوية يبقي كده البشمهندس عدي الحواجز كلها واتكلم بالارقام
وصدقني هتستمتع وتحس بقيمة الهندسة بجد يا حيدر يا اسد  وهتعمل مجهود جميل


----------



## حيدراكرم (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي أبن العميد على الرد...
ماذا تعني ب(الدور الارضي بيبقي سنترال منفصل )؟ هل السنترال المنفصل وحدات منفصله (سبلت يونت) أو (وتر جلر) وأذا كانت وحدات منفصله أفلا تتتفق معي بوجود مشكله في أماكن القطع الخارجيه (حيث لايحبذ نصبها في سطح البنايه للأرتفاع العالي بين الداخليه والخارجيه(أكثر من دوررين)بسب المشاكل المحتمله للضاغط مما يؤثر على عمله وكفائته وعمره... وكذلك أذا وضعت على الجدران الخارجيه تشوه منظر البنايه من الخارج...
من ناحيه أخرى ألا ترى بالنسبه لمنظومة( البكج )هو عدم وجود مرونه في التشغيل والصيانه حيث في حالة عطل بكج معين فأن التبريد سوف يتوقف على كافة المنطقه الذي يغطيها هذا الجهاز (كأن تكون دور كامل أو أكثر وحسب التصميم)وهذه مشكله في حالة المستشفيات وغرف أجهزة الأتصالات التي لاتتحمل توقف التبريد عنها ولاحتى فتره قصيره... هذا من ناحيه أما من ناحية التشغيل فلا يوجد به مرونة أيضا لحالة التشغيل الجزئي فعلى سبيل المثال أذا كان (البكج) يبرد عدة غرف فيجب تشغيله بالكامل حتى وأن كنت محتاج تبرد غرفه واحده أو أكثر(حمل جزئي )مما يعني هدر بالطاقه الكهربائيه...
,اخيرا ماهو رأيك أخي العزيز بمنظومة (VRV System)ألا تعتقد بأنها البديل الناجح لمنظومة (البكج )....
مع تحياتي لك 
أبو حيدر


----------



## رشيد اسرار (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته المهندس ابن العميد و الهندس حيدر **** انا و الحمد لله فى غاية السعادة لما اجده فى المنتدى و اقول فيه بعد اطلاعى عليه لمدة قصيرة بسبب اشتراكى فيه مؤخرا انه شامل كل شى فى التخصص و من وجه رايى المتواضعة انى لن اجد مثلة و بالنسبة للمواضيع التى تطرح فيه انا اطلع عليه و على الردود التى تكتب فى الموضوع و استفيد منه بقدر كبير جدا لان مجال عملى التكييف و التبريد و انا احب هذا المجال جدا و احب ان اتعمق فيه و لكن لا استطيع ان اكتب اى موضوع و اطرحه للنقاش و لكنى هنا مطلع فقط و انا متاكد انى ساستفيد ** و جزاكم الله عنى و عن كل شخص يستفيد من مشاركاتكم كل الخير * و الله الموفق


----------



## ابن العميد (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا رشيد وربنا ينفعنا وينفعك بالعلم
*شكرا جزيلا أخي أبن العميد على الرد...
ماذا تعني ب(الدور الارضي بيبقي سنترال منفصل )؟ هل السنترال المنفصل وحدات منفصله (سبلت يونت) أو (وتر جلر) وأذا كانت وحدات منفصله أفلا تتتفق معي بوجود مشكله في أماكن القطع الخارجيه (حيث لايحبذ نصبها في سطح البنايه للأرتفاع العالي بين الداخليه والخارجيه(أكثر من دوررين)بسب المشاكل المحتمله للضاغط مما يؤثر على عمله وكفائته وعمره... وكذلك أذا وضعت على الجدران الخارجيه تشوه منظر البنايه من الخارج..
حيدر باشا خليني اقول ارقم قريته في احد الكاتلوجات(ال جي) الطول لبايبات الغاز ممكن يوصل 50متر يعني متقلقش
وقصدي بالسنترال المنفصل هوه سبليت بس بيخدم اكثر من منطقة زي الباكج والاثنين دي اكس.
من ناحيه أخرى ألا ترى بالنسبه لمنظومة( البكج )هو عدم وجود مرونه في التشغيل والصيانه حيث في حالة عطل بكج معين فأن التبريد سوف يتوقف على كافة المنطقه الذي يغطيها هذا الجهاز (كأن تكون دور كامل أو أكثر وحسب التصميم)وهذه مشكله في حالة المستشفيات وغرف أجهزة الأتصالات التي لاتتحمل توقف التبريد عنها ولاحتى فتره قصيره...
كلام صحيح ولكن في الطبيعي ان الوحدات تعمل بشكل جيد والا ممكن تلاقي افتراضات كثيرة يخليك تقول بلاش مستشفي  اصلا ولكن عامة الوحدات بيتعملها صيانة دورية وبيكون فيه عامل اصلاح في كل مستشفي لغاية ما يجي المهندس
 هذا من ناحيه أما من ناحية التشغيل فلا يوجد به مرونة أيضا لحالة التشغيل الجزئي فعلى سبيل المثال أذا كان (البكج) يبرد عدة غرف فيجب تشغيله بالكامل حتى وأن كنت محتاج تبرد غرفه واحده أو أكثر(حمل جزئي )مما يعني هدر بالطاقه الكهربائيه...
حقيقة بشكل عام مش هيبقي كفاءة عالية فعلا
 ,اخيرا ماهو رأيك أخي العزيز بمنظومة (VRV System)ألا تعتقد بأنها البديل الناجح لمنظومة (البكج )....
اكيد احسن لانك بتعلي الكفاءه لما تقفل ممرات وتفتح ممرات لضبط الهواء هيبقي التكييف افضل في التوزيع للهواء
 مع تحياتي لك 
أبو حيدر
جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## zabusnina (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله لك وعليك وزوجك الله بكرا وغفر ذنبك واقل عثرتك وفرج همك وكل من قرا مثل ذلك امين يارب العالمين قول امين*


----------



## ابن العميد (6 مارس 2010)

اميييييييييييييييين


----------



## charifsed (7 مارس 2010)

انااشكرك اخي على المواضيع المميزة 
لكن الملف لم يقرا logiciel
ارجو الرد
مشكور


----------



## ابن العميد (7 مارس 2010)

يعني ايه لوجيسيل ؟؟ طيب جرب باقي الروابط ورد عليا


----------



## حيدراكرم (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي أبن العميد وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على الرد على الرد...
وبالبدايه أحب أهنيء نفسي وأهنيء كل العراقيين والعرب الشرفاء والعالم المحب بنجاح أنتخابات مجلس النواب العراقي وتشكيل الحكومه الوطنيه المنتخبه.... وأنشاء الله الديمقراطيه تترسخ في كل أرجاء وطننا العربي العزيز.

أسمحلي أخي العزيز أعقب على ردك وكما يلي
حيدر باشا خليني اقول ارقم قريته في احد الكاتلوجات(ال جي) الطول لبايبات الغاز ممكن يوصل 50متر يعني متقلقش
بالنسبه لطول الأنابيب للسبلت العادي فأني لاأوفقك في الرئي لمد الأنابيب لمسافة 50 متر حيث لايمكن مدها في الغالب لأكثر من 6 أمتار أرتفاع عمودي بين الداخليه والخارجيه و15 متر مسافه أفقيه مع تقليل الأنحنائات أقل مايمكن لتلافي هبوط الضغط في الأنابيب وبالتالي تقليل الحمل على الضاغط....

كلام صحيح ولكن في الطبيعي ان الوحدات تعمل بشكل جيد والا ممكن تلاقي افتراضات كثيرة يخليك تقول بلاش مستشفي اصلا ولكن عامة الوحدات بيتعملها صيانة دورية وبيكون فيه عامل اصلاح في كل مستشفي لغاية ما يجي المهندس
عزيزي أبن العميد تعلمنا في الهندسه أن نحسب حساب لأسوء الأحتمالات وحتى لوكانت نادرة الحصول (حتى يكون عملنا في (Saftey side&Reliable)وأحتمالات المشاكل أقصد جراء التوقفات أقل مايمكن ألا يمكن في حالة التطبيقات الحرجه أن نضع 2 بكج يخدمان على نفس منظومة مجاري الهواء (توازي ) بحيث يعملان (Active &Standby) بحيث يكون لدينا دائما منظومه أحتياط جاهزه للعمل في الطوارئ وكذلك يمكن تشغيلهما بالتناوب (ٍSequance)... وكذلك في حالة عدم أمكانية نصب بكج ثاني توازي يمكن نصب أجهزة تبريد مساعده(كالسبلت يونت وغيرها) في المكانات الحرجه (كصالات العمليات وغرف ألاجهزه التي لاتتحمل أرتفاع درجة الحراره كالسيرفرات و البدالات وغيره) حيث يمكن تشغيلها في حالة عطل البكج يونت عن العمل.

اكيد احسن لانك بتعلي الكفاءه لما تقفل ممرات وتفتح ممرات لضبط الهواء هيبقي التكييف افضل في التوزيع للهواء
أنا لاأقصد بVRV System هو منظومة التحكم بكمية الهواء في منظومة دكتات الهواء(Air balance) ولكني أقصد (Varabil refregerant volume) وهي عباره عن منضومة تبريد سبلت يونت بحيث القطعه الخارجيه ممكن أن تغذي قطع داخليه تصل الى 20 وحده ولمختلف السعات وتتميز هذه بأمكانية مد الأنابيب ولمسافه عموديه تصل الى 50 متر ويعمل الضاغط على تغذية كهرباء مستمر (DC) وبه مرونه في التحكم في السعه... ومن أشهر الشركات العالميه التي تصنع هذه المنظومه هي شركةDaikin الرجاء ملاحظة الرابط التالي 
http://Daikin Ac VRV systems Service manuals
ملاحظه : لم أستطيع وضع مرفقات مع هذا الرد لأني جديد على المنتدى ولا أعرف من أين أنزل هذه المرفقات (ياريت تعلموني )
مع تحيلتي 

أبو حيدر


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى رجاءا ادراج رابط اخر لان الموقع مرفوع


----------



## محمود موسي (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك اسلوبك حلو ومبا شر. ونتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## ابن العميد (8 مارس 2010)

*
جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور


الاخ حيدر اولا مبارك الانتخابات
ثانيا: حضرتك قلت ان الانابيب الخاصه بالغاز لا تزيد عن 6 متر اعتراضا علي ماقد قدمته ردا علي استفساركم عن اقصي طول وحبيت اعرض عليك عينه من نفس الشركة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها في ردك (دايكن) عندهم اطوال 20 متر ارتفاع رأسي لوحدات متوسطة والرابط هنا :
http://www.airconditioninghome.com.au/wall-split-type-systems.php 
ويزيد الطول الي 30 متر عن الارتفاع
وانشاء الله تبحث علي النت بشكل بسيط ستصل الي الطول الذي كنت قد ذكرته انفا لانه موجود منذ زمن في عالم تكييف الهواء
وهذا رابط علي سبيل المثال به وحدات من نوعيه عادية تصل الي 50 متر طول بايبات الغاز
الرابط:http://www.awcoolair.com/condenser_unit.html
اذن ليس 6 امتار فقط كما ذكرت 
ثالثا:بخصوص حساب اسوء الاحتمالات انا لا اعرف بخصوص وحدتين يتم تركيبهم علي نفس الدكت من قبل يمكن لاني لم اعمل مستشفيات ولكن لم اسمع بهم -وقد يوجد- ولكن اسوء الاحتمالات اذن يمكنني ان افترض  حدوث تسريب مياه علي لوحة تغذية وحدات التكييف لقطاع العناية المركزية من -تكرم- حمامات الدور الذي فوقه داخل الحائط نتيجه لتلف العازل المائي بالحمامات .... نرجو عمل حل لها؟؟ احتمال اخر  وجود دخان حريق داخل دكت المكيف بسبب وجود حريق بأسلاك جانب مدخل الهواء النقي فسحب الدخان الي الدكت مع العلم بوجود خوانق دخان والتي لا تعمل الا عند ارتفاع الحرارة وهنا الحرارة لن ترتفع...نرجو عمل حل؟؟؟ نخرج المرضي من غرفة العمليات لحين شفط الدخان ام نغلق التكييف؟؟
هذة احتمالات من اسوء الاحتمالات ولكن لا يمكن افتراض جميع الاحتمالات السيئه لن ذلك يكلف اضعاف ماهو مطلوب  ولقد تعلمنا في كلية الهندسة كيف نفكر عمليا ومنطقيا وانشاء الله ننفذ كويس 

رابعا بخصوص الفي ار في المشار اليها فهي موجوده ومستخدمه في السوق ولكن صاينتها تتطلب ايقاف جميع الوحدات في حالة صيانة الكباس او شحن الفريون وخلافة 


الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## حيدراكرم (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء
أخي أبن العميد العزيز شكرا للرد وأسمحلي أن أعقب على كلامك 
أولا بخصوص نقطه ثانيا من الرد أنا عنيت هذا الطول ( المسافه العموديه بين القطعه الداخليه والقطعه الخارجيه هي 6 متر للسبالت العاديه المستخدمه في المنازل والمكاتب والمنتشره في أسواقنا المحليه ) أما بالنسبه لكلامك يمكن الوصول الى 20 متر هذا صحيح في سبالت تصميم خاص ونوعيه أصليه ك دايكن التى حضرتك وضعت الرابط التابع لها ولكن كما أشرت سابقا فأن أغلب السبالت الموجوده لدينا في الأسواق غير أصليه (تقليد) ولايمكن الوصول الى أكثر من 6 متر أرتفاع عمودي ( صدقني كتجربه عمليه طويله في هذا المجال).....
ثانيا بخصوص نقطه رابعا بخصوص صيانة الVRV System فأن المنظومه بها مرونه كبيره في الصيانه والتشغيل أي يمكن أجراء الصيانه بدون توقف المنظومه عن العمل وذلك لكون كل قطعتين خارجيه أو أكثرمربوطتان سويه (Master &Slave)وكذلك كل قطعه خارجيه بها أكثر من ضاغط تعمل على نظام (Backup Function)

ألأخ محمد عبد المتكبر الرجاء مشاهدة الرابط التالي 
http://www.daikinac.com/commercial/docsService_VRV.asp?
sec=docs&page=39[/URL]

ملاحظه :لديه ملفات جيده بخصوص منظومة VRV من شركة DAIKIN لاأعرف كيف أحملها وأضعها على صفحات المنتدى أعمل لها Attachet في هذا المنتدى مازلت أنتظر المساعد منكم لغرض الأستفاده للجميع والله الموفق ...
أخوكم أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## ابن العميد (9 مارس 2010)

معلومات جميلة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدراكرم (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء
هل من أحد يعرف بكم حاليا كلفة عمل منظومة مجاري الهواء(الدكتات) مع العزل وكافة متطلبات العمل(المتر طول أو قطعي) بالدولار وكذلك أجور المهندس المصمم و كذلك الأشراف ....

مع الشكر مقدما لكل الجهود

أخوكم أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## حسين دراج (11 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الا عزاء

سلام الله عليكم

بعث صديق لي برسالة يقول فيها انه في شك مما كتب له عن سمك العزل حول انبوب مياه التبريد في نظام المياه العالية الصقيع chilled water system فكيف يحسب سمك غلاف الانبوب اذا كان قطره كما قال 700 مليمتر وكان حجم ال chiller الف طن تبريد 

افيدونا اطال الله في عمركم


----------



## m-a-b (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود أتمنى لك الإستمرار في إعطاء
مثل هذه المعلومات القيمة ألف شكر...


----------



## حيدراكرم (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء
هل من أحد يعرف بكم حاليا كلفة عمل منظومة مجاري الهواء(الدكتات) مع العزل وكافة متطلبات العمل(المتر طول أو قطعي) بالدولار وكذلك أجور المهندس المصمم و كذلك الأشراف ....

مع الشكر مقدما لكل الجهود

أخوكم أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## ايجيبت (12 مارس 2010)

*تسلم ايدك*

الصراحه بلا سماكنا بلا سماككو :7:

شرح الفايلات فوق الممتاز يا بشمهندس 

اينعم انا معنديش اي خلفيه عن التكييف بس كلها كام شهر وقابل منافس شرس :5:




​


----------



## عادل موسى محمد (12 مارس 2010)

بصراحهانا حاولت ادخل على ا لرابط ما فتحش لكن مشكور على كل حال


----------



## احمد دوالي (14 مارس 2010)

متشكر جدا علي هذا العرض الجميل


----------



## احمد دوالي (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (14 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وايجيبت يشرفنا منافستك ومستنيك
الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## حيدراكرم (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء
هل من أحد يعرف بكم حاليا كلفة عمل منظومة مجاري الهواء(الدكتات) مع العزل وكافة متطلبات العمل(المتر طول أو قطعي) بالدولار وكذلك أجور المهندس المصمم و كذلك الأشراف ....

مع الشكر مقدما لكل الجهود

أخوكم أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (19 مارس 2010)

اخي بن العميد الرابط محجوب لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حيدراكرم (21 مارس 2010)

أخوان مافي حد مشتغل بالسوق حاليا ويكدر يعلمنا بسعرأعمال مجاري الهواء (الدكتات) وكل مايتعلق بها من تركيب أجهزة التبريد.....
مع تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## سمير سعد79 (21 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررين وجزاءكم الله خير


----------



## mouad2010 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثير اليك


----------



## ابن العميد (23 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## h assi (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي لو سمحت اذا في لدي شرح مختصر عن الباكيج


----------



## hamdy geneedy (28 مارس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

موضوع اكثر من رائع استفدنا منه كثيراً :75: ونرجو منك التوسع اكثر واضافة موضوع مفصل عن التصميم لتعم الاستفاده :13:


----------



## عبد الله بدير (28 مارس 2010)

زادك اللة من علم والف شكر


----------



## hamdy geneedy (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد العراقي99 (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي مشكور


----------



## ححخخهه (3 أبريل 2010)

*سؤال*

استاذنا العزيز سلام عليكم
ماهو الفرق بين ahu وfcu او
air hadling unit and fan coil unit
ارجو الرد جزاك الله خير:3:


----------



## lharcha (3 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله


----------



## civilvip (4 أبريل 2010)

أسأل الله لك كل التوفيق وبارك الله فيك ورحم والديك وغفر لهما


----------



## 197717 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا و الحمد الله


----------



## 197717 (4 أبريل 2010)

*أسأل الله لك كل التوفيق وبارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## nader21 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا الك يا وردة ويا رب يوفقك


----------



## ali50547 (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا على العمل الرائع و مزيدا


----------



## ali50547 (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا على العمل الرائع و مزيدا


----------



## ابن العميد (5 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## tamerhanafi (6 أبريل 2010)

الموقع محجوب بالسعودية ,,, بعد إذنك ياريت موقع غيره. وشكرا..........


----------



## SALIM.ALI (7 أبريل 2010)

مشششششششششششكور على الجهد الطيب


----------



## ezzdin (8 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*

جزاك الله عنا كل والله يوفقك والله ما قصرت وشكرا جزيلا وربنا يخعله فى ميزان حسناتك:31:
اخوك عزالدين


----------



## engabojassem (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك ياسيدي الكريم 
ولكن أنا مهندس مبتدىء
وأريد منك المساعدة 
أذا ممكن شرح تفصيلي لمشروع قمت بتركيبه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engabojassem (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك
ولكن أنا مهندس مبتدى
وأرجو منك المساعدة أكثر
شرح تفصيلي لمشروع قمت بتركيبه
صور ورسوم إذا ممكن
وجزاك الله خيرا يأخي الكريم


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## egole (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك 
وارجو من الله ان ان يبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## ابن العميد (13 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ابن العميد (13 أبريل 2010)

انشاء الله تلاقي تفاصيل مشروع في هذة الملفات وتكونبالصور


----------



## اسامه صالح1 (13 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## alaasur (13 أبريل 2010)

جهود مباركة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر مناتي (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ياغالي على هذا الموضوع ال رائع


----------



## rady163 (17 أبريل 2010)

*****************


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخوي على الموقع المميز .وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## سعد العادلى (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samea7858 (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو لو سمحة انا عوز برنامج الاحمال للمركزي ومشعارف اجيبو اخوكم سامح وبرك الله فيكوم وفي ولريكم


----------



## moneeb (26 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## wael_heshmat (26 أبريل 2010)

الف مليون شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SALIM.ALI (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## taher nabieh (2 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
* الرجاء ارسال باقى الازاء*​


----------



## transporter_003 (2 مايو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
هل الموضوع مقسم على 4 اجزاء عشان مدورش ف ال94 صفحة
وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## transporter_003 (2 مايو 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا
> الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:
> 
> الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
> ...



هى دى الهندسة​


----------



## احمد عبد الواحد86 (3 مايو 2010)

ينصر دينك يامبدع


----------



## ابن العميد (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ammar-sl (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

أعزك الله بالإسلام وأعز الإسلام بك


----------



## OMAR HAJJAR (5 مايو 2010)

شكرآآآآآ يااستاذ


----------



## DJOUMI (9 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الى كل مشترك هل يمكن افادتي بكيفية تركيب الكارت *​


----------



## DJOUMI (9 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى كل مشترك هل يمكن افادتي بكيفية تركيب الكارت ​*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
S.v.p


----------



## ابن العميد (10 مايو 2010)

بخصوص الكارت موجود في موضوع للمهندس صبري يرجي التصفح


----------



## bakatheer (11 مايو 2010)

الشكر عاى الجهور المبذوله من قبلكم ايه المهندستن ويستحسن لو تكون المواضيع مرعومه باالصور


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم لكل المشاركين وخاصة بن العميد


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 مايو 2010)

أدام الله علمكم
وأطال الله عمركم
وأنار الله طريقكم

فأنتم للعلم لم تبخلوا


----------



## ammar-sl (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم
وتقصدت أن أقول كريم لأنك والله كريم على نفسك أولا وذلك بسعيك وراء الحسنات وعلينا ثانيا إذ إنك ما بخلت علينا بالمعلومات

فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وأسكنك بجوار خير أهل الأرض والسماء "محمد " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## ammar-sl (14 مايو 2010)

أستاذ أسامة ممكن شرح مبسط عن مناولات الهواء وأين ومتى نستخدم كل نوع

وكيف نقسم المكان لـ zons 

معليش تحملنا وسامحنا على كثر طلباتنا

والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## hooold (15 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك خير ويوسع عليك


----------



## ابن العميد (16 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*بخصوص وحدات مناولة الهواء (صراحة) شغلي كان فيها مش كتير ولكن اعرفها عن قرب وكنت بدخل في الوحدات نفسها لما بيصادف تواجدي في المكان اثناء التركيب من باب العلم*​ 
*ولكن هقولك الفكرة الفرق بين وحدة مناولة الهواء والباكج كدكتات تكييف بتنزل للمبني لا يوجد اي فرق نفس الدكت لنفس السعة*
*ولكن وحدة مناولة الهواء بيدخلها مياه باردة وتخرج منها مياه اعلي درجه حرارة قليلا والمياة الخارجه من الوحدة بترجع للتشلير علشان يبردها وترجع تاني لوحدة مناولة الهواء (كل ده بالمضخات) كده ببساطه*

*يعني ملف المبخر بتاع الوحده لا يمر به فريون ولكن تمر به مياة باردة*
*وافضل انك تبدأ تقرا في موضوعات التشيلير (لانك شكلك هتدوس في المجال وتبدأ تعرف ارقام)... ربنا يكرمك 

الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*​


----------



## م/شريف حامد (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
عايز اعرف واتعلم برنامج لحساب التكيف


----------



## محمد على77 (16 مايو 2010)

حبيبي يابن العميد 
اسال الله لك الفردوس الاعلى وان يحشرك في زمرة الانبياء والصديقين و الشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا يارب العالمين


----------



## engabojassem (16 مايو 2010)

حطونا شي مفيد ياجماعة
ولكم الشكر


----------



## عبدالعال حسن (22 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ودائما فى تقدم ولكن ارجو من المشرفين المخلصين للمنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوع
حتى اذا اراد اى مهندس حديث التخرج الاستفاده منالمعلومات القيمة التى قام بكتابتها اخونا م/ اسامة
لا يرهق فى البحث وجزاكم الله خيرا لسعة صدرك والله ولى التوفيق

والف الف مليون مبروك يا بشمهندس اسامة على دورة pmp وربنا يوفقك ويحقق لك ما تتمناه فى حياتك

ويله سلاموا عليكوا


----------



## avoona (24 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (25 مايو 2010)

اشكرك باش مهندس


----------



## أيمن محمد سيف (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا أخي علي المجهود الطيب ولكن الرابط لا يفتح معي ... أنا أتحدث من السعودية ...رجاء إذا كان هناك رابط آخر تزويدنا به ... شكرا"


----------



## ابن العميد (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

 ومتشكرين يا م محمد يس علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمك 


الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​
*


----------



## alhoran (25 مايو 2010)

هناك ديكتليتر يدوي لتصميم اقطار الدكتات ممكن مساعدتي بالحصول عليه


----------



## khaled waleed (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المطور (28 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا باش مهنس


----------



## م/محمدحماد (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## Atatri (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و ياريت اخي العزيز لو ترفعه على موقع ثاني غير ال megaupload لأنه لا يفتح في السعودية

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل...............


----------



## amar.merah (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و سهل امورك يا رب


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

والله مجهود كبييير و رائع

شكراص على المعلومات

وربنا يغفر للجميع


----------



## a hoba (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن العميد (1 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*

*ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 


الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## ايهاب لالا (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akram77 (6 يونيو 2010)

مكتبتي على الفور شير صدقة جارية ان شاء الله لوالدي
http://www.4shared.com/dir/n1geAZE2/sharing.html​


----------



## akram77 (6 يونيو 2010)

مكتبتي على الفور شير
http://www.4shared.com/dir/n1geAZE2/sharing.html


----------



## السيد احمد (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## kayron92i (6 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## ابن العميد (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (7 يونيو 2010)

akram77 قال:


> مكتبتي على الفور شير صدقة جارية ان شاء الله لوالدي
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/n1geaze2/sharing.html​


 
أخى أكرم 
الله يرحم والدك وجزاك الله خيراً

وطبعاً إبن العميد
للمرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش فاكر والله دعيت ليك كام مرة

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد فتحى ادم (13 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك اخى الكريم وأسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد ابن مصر (13 يونيو 2010)

مليووووووووووووووووون متشكر


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*

*ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 


الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## محمدالسيدعبدالله (14 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محب للخيرات (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mosttas (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
حد يفهمني
عندما احاول فتح الرابط تظهر لى صفة الموقع محجوب!!!!!!


----------



## mosttas (16 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله
اتحلت المشكلة ونزلت الملفات
شكرا


----------



## محمد البيومي حسن (20 يونيو 2010)

المواقع الأن غير متاحة 
أرجو امدادنا بروابط أخري و المساعدة من أي العضاء 
شكرا


----------



## elpond (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور 
علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmedhassan101 (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور لكن فين باقى الأجزاء


----------



## مهندس علي الدجيلي (24 يونيو 2010)

تسلم يااخي علئ هذه المواضيع والله يوفقكم


----------



## agzezo (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج
واريد احتراف مجال التكييف والصرف الصحى و الحربق 
لقد قمت باخذ دورات فى هذة المجالات فى نقابة المهندسين 
ومش عارف استفيد بها من غير تطبيق 
ارجو منكم الاهتمام و واضعى على المسار الصحيح فى هذا المجال وشكرا لكم


----------



## خضرابوغالي (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد على موضوع التبريد والتكييف*

بارك الله فيك يااخي والله يوفقك والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن العميد (27 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*

*ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 


الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 

ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 

ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم*​


----------



## مهند موسى الحيلة (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## eng.elshetry (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باش مهندس محمد . والحمد لله ان ربنا هدانى للموضوع ده لانى فعلا زى ماتفضلت بكلامك انى مهندس جديد نوووووووووووفى وحاسس ان الموضوع كبييييييييير لكن ان شاء الله بعون الله ثم معاونتكم سنبدأ ونتقدم ان شاء الله.


----------



## عايد البدري (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kamaro (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

بارك الله فيك وعليك
قمت برفع كل الاجزاء مع ماتم مناقشته وايضا صفحة برنامج حساب الصاج والكتاب وملف أخر لبشمهندس لا أتذكر أسمه والله أسأل ان يجعل العمل خالص لوجهه الكريم والقبول منا يابر يارحيم http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar
أفضلهم واسرعهم ميديا فاير مع العلم ان هذا مجهودكم أنتم قمت فقط بالتجميع للتسهيل على الاخوة اذا اعجبك سرعة التحميل ومايحويه الملف الغى الموضوع القديم وثبت واحد أخر وكما قلت ايضا لا تخشى على الآسئلة المهمه فقد جمعتها فى ملف وورد ولا أقبل الا أن يكون الموضوع ب اسمك انت بالله عليك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kamaro (28 يونيو 2010)

وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


----------



## kamaro (28 يونيو 2010)

انا عندى مشكلة لأنى اصلا مبتدأ التعرف على هذا المجال هو قراءة اللوحة لو تصورها تصوير واضح وتشير عليها ومكانها فى الواقع ومن اين تبدأ واين تنتهى ولو كانت فيديو تكون افضل حتى لو تقلل الجودة ويجزيك ربى خيرا وسؤال أخر الشغل بح ؟ ماعد فى شغل كله محتاج خبرة وشىء غريب الله المستعان


----------



## ابن كسار (28 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر للمهندس المحترم أسامة / أبن العميد :

أود أن أقول أن ما قمت به أخي الفاضل خدمة كبيرة لكل مهندسي التكييف وخصوصا المبتدئين منهم .
أسأل المولى الكريم أن يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .
وأنت قلت أنك تريد منا الدعاء وخصوصا من أهل مكة والمدينة .

وهاهو بين يديك عبد فقير من الله عليه بالاقامة في مدينة رسول الله .

دعائي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح وسعادة الدارين الدنيا والآخرة .

ولي عودة لمناقشة بعض الأسئلة .

تقبل محبتي أخي الكريم .​


----------



## محمد شهاوى (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس:31::31:


----------



## محمد شهاوى (28 يونيو 2010)

هل الموجود الجزء الاول فقط


----------



## عبده البرنس (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابن العميد (29 يونيو 2010)

*كامارو جزاك الله خيرا علي الاضافه الجميلة دي فعلا دي حركة ذكية جدا*​ 
والمهندس ابن كسار ربنا يزيدك ويرزقنا زيارة الحرم ويعلمنا ويعلمك من علمه
*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*​ 
*ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم *​*


الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:​

الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar​

معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 ​ 
ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية ​ 
ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*​ 
رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:​ 
http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar​ 
*وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm*​ 



جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​


----------



## kamaro (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يتوب علينا جميعا يابن العميد 

الملف الشخصى ممكن اكون اخطأت لآنى املاءة اى حاجة لكن أنا شاب ولله الحمد

المهم جزاك الله خيرا وكنت طلبت منك خدمة هو كيفية قراءة اللوحة وأين تبدأ فى الواقع وأين تنتهى وياريت لو فى صور يعنى لو مشروع من البداية يكون احسن خطوة بخطوة معلهش هو ممكن يكون تعب , ثانيا مش عارف هو فى شغل وانا اللى مكسل ولا فى ايه بس الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يونيو 2010)

تقصد قراءة مخطط التكييف ؟! 
احب اسمع منك تفصيل اي لوحة بتسال عنها


----------



## سيد طه محمد (2 يوليو 2010)

أنا مهندس مدني و مطراوي برضه زيك بس دفعة 2003 و بقالي سبع سنين شغال تنفيذ و بند التكييف المركزي ده تقريبا مكنتش أعرف عنه حاجة لغاية من ساعة واحدة بس لما نزلت ملفاتك الرائعة فعلا خبرة سنين أخدتها ربنا يعزك و يكرمك و بيك و بأمثالك و الله بلدنا هتتغير و تبقى أحسن.
تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس و ربنا يزيدك من كل حاجة ( علم و فهم و رزق و حكمة و ............. )


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا بمهندسين المدني الزملاء وتشرفونا علي طول ربنا يزيدنا ويزيدكم من علمه


----------



## ثعر (6 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*​


----------



## ناصر العازمي (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا عمل طيب يستحق الثناء عليه ياباش مهندس


----------



## ابن العميد (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

*ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم *​*



الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:​


الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar​


معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​*

رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


*وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm*





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ومبادرة لطيفة


----------



## [email protected] (9 يوليو 2010)

*thank you*


----------



## ابن كسار (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي ابن العميد لو سمحت لدي عدة أسئلة 
ربما يكون بعض الأسئلة تخص مجال التصميم ولكني أرى أنه حتى مهندس التركيبات بحاجة لمعرفة هذه المعلومات .

السؤال الأول : ماهي مقاسات الدكت (عرض وأرتفاع ) في حال كان الصاج كيج 20 أو 22 أو 24 أو 26 هل هناك ستندرات لهذه المقاسات .

السؤال الثاني : من خلال خبرتك الميدانية هل من الممكن أن تعطينا مقاسات الدكتات الخارجة من ماكينة الباكيج 

في حال الماكينة ب 60 طن تبريدي , الماكينة ب 50 طن تبريدي , الماكينة ب 40 طن تبريدي ............الخ 

السؤال الثالث : ماهي المسافة بين ال Flexebl وأقرب Redeuser

أنتظر أجابتك ولايزال في جعبتي المزيد من الأسئلة .

مع تحيات أخوك ابن كسار


----------



## majed62 (11 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي للجميع و اشكر جهودهم في دعم هذا الموقع


----------



## رائد حكمت فؤاد (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اصلا مهندس ميكانيك واريد ان اتخصص في مجال تركيبات التكييف المركزية اتمنى ان تساعدني من خلال اعلانك يااستاذ محمد عبد الفتاح 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله لعمل الخير​


----------



## المهند1985 (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ودعطبره (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ودعطبره (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
انا خريج هندسة نبريد وتكييف ولكني ضعيف في هذا المجال وذلك لعدم وجود اساتذه كفؤ بالكليه التي درست بها 
اسألكم ان تفيدوني بما لديكم من الكتب والمراجع.
ومشكورين


----------



## عادل 1980 (21 يوليو 2010)

ما زلت متابعاً أخى إبن العميد

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ديناصور مصر (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على جهدك يا بش مهندس واطال الله بقائك


----------



## jahhhid (23 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## unkown_future (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتير يا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## khaled sleem (23 يوليو 2010)

أراك أخى ذاك الرجل الذى اشرت اليه ( اذا مر علم بما ترك من اثر )
بارك الله فيك واثابك حسنات بهذا الجهد المشكور
تليمذك _ خالد سليم


----------



## حسن رشاد (24 يوليو 2010)

الس لام عليكم ورحمة وبركاتة هل توجد معلومات عن جهاز تكيف v r vاسبلت ارجو الافادة


----------



## حسن رشاد (24 يوليو 2010)

]اريدمعرفة معلومات عن حهاز تكيف ديكن vrvاسبلت يونت​

اذا كانت توجد معلومات توجد عندىبعض المعلومات


----------



## ahmed abd-elhafeez (24 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك والله , و مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## HUSSEINADIL (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم يا باشمهندس
كان ليا استفسار بسيط بعد اذنك ايه لزمة الوصلة الحرف اليو اللى فى الدرين الصرف


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (25 يوليو 2010)

ثانك يو فيري ماتش


----------



## اسامه سليم (25 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم ​



الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:​


الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar​


معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​

رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## ماجد حمد (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## عبدالقادر حسين (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الكبير وربنا يوفقكم لخدمة عباده


----------



## محمد 1000 (2 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## yahiaahmed (3 أغسطس 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## sultan0064 (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## aly yousef (5 أغسطس 2010)

متشكررين أوي ع المعلومات الجامده دىحقيقي انا استفدت بجد


----------



## اسامة الغثيث (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخي محمد
ارجوا منك ان ترسل لي على اميلي كل ما يخص التكييف والتبريد كونني مهتم بهذا الموضوع
وشكرا
***********************


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (11 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم اجعل مثواك الفردوس الأعلى يابشمهندس ابن العميد جزاء ما قدمت من هذا العلم اللهم امين


----------



## م سامى زكى (12 أغسطس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر
ونتمنى مشاهدة باقى الاجزاء


----------



## شلدون (12 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام والجميع بخير جزاك الله خيرا ابن العميد


----------



## محمد إبن زهرة (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر جزاك الله


----------



## mech2010 (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (14 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم ​



الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:​


الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar​


معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​

رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## amirhelmy (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن العميد ووغفر الله لوالديك واهلك ولكل المسلمين آمين يارب 
الموضوع اكتر من رائع 
بجد انا استفدت كتير قوي من الاجزاء كلها ومن كل الملفات 
يانري فيه اجزاء تانية بعد الجزء الرابع ولا خلاص كده الموضوع كبر بقي حوالي ما شاء الله 105 صفحة انا قلت بقيت اكيد وصلت للجزء السابع  

عموما اتمني انك تواصل مسيرة العطاء والنفع وبارك الله لك في علمك انت ومن سواك من المهندسين النافعين والناشرين لعلمهم


----------



## ركبى (15 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كر يم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين و ربنا معكم ويعطيكم الصحة والعفية وينصر كم على اعد اكم اخوكم فى اللة هشا م


----------



## ركبى (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## (محمد ودود) (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## risha2005 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*ارجو الرد كيف استطيع ان افتح البرنامج*

ما اسم البرنامج المستخدم


----------



## nabeel hamed (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## الشويهدي (16 أغسطس 2010)

*كيف تصبح مهندس تركيبات تكييف*

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حساناتك وكل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك. ربنا يوفقك. والله العظيم انت الشغل اللي عملت يدل على ايمانك بالرزق انه على الله ولو ان الجميع يفكر بنفس الطريقة التي تفكر بها انت والاخوة الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع لكنا في صفوف دول العالم الاول. انك ابن العميد بهذا العمل قد اديت زكاة العلم.
ربنا يجزيك الخير كله ويوفقك ويرزقك شربة من حوضه لا تظمأ بعدها ابدا يا أرحم الراحمين يارب العالمين.
اتمنى من احد المشرفين والذي قد قمت بذكر اسمه بأنه له باع طويل في موضوع التشيلر ( تكييف المطارات) نأمل منه ان يحذوا حذوكم و يؤدي زكاة العلم ويعطينا مما اعطاه الله من علم حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع كما نأمل من اعضاء المنتدى ممن لديه فكرة او موضوع عن كل من:
Method statement for hvac works
inspection and test plan for hvac works
اتمنى الافادة و الاستفادة من الجميع وللجميع

والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
بس ممكن اسال عن كيفية اختيار ابعاد air diffusers


----------



## ابن العميد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 

البرنامج هو بور بوينت
بخصوص التشيلرات فيه شغل قوي عالمنتدي بس محتاج شوية بحث في القسم (بس مش بور بوينت)​



الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:​


الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar​


معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​

رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## كتكات (19 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا 
** م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد، ابن العميد*


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (20 أغسطس 2010)

لا استطيع التحميل .....


----------



## الدينمو2020 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## د.محبس (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وحفظك يا اخي الكريم

موضوع ممتاز جدا جدا والاجمل انت موجود يا مهندس ابن العميد من الصفحة 1 الى 106


----------



## د.محبس (22 أغسطس 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب
> 
> ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم ​
> 
> ...


 
ممتاز 
هل بامكانك ان تجعل هذه البيانات في اول مشاركة لهذا الموضوع ليكون المطلع على بينة سريعة يا مشرفنا الغالي ​


----------



## د.محبس (22 أغسطس 2010)

هل يمكنك ان تساعدني هنا في موضوع يخص التكيف 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215650.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحية خاصة جدا لأستاذنا د محبس بارك الله فيه و زاده من العلم و الخير و الحب 
مبروك عليكم شهر رمضان 
و منور قسم التكييف 
رجاء أن تمر على موضوعاتي فأنا يشرفني ذلك


----------



## ابن العميد (22 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 

د.محبس شكرا علي المرور ويشرفنا اننا نشترك معاك




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:​



الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar​


معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​

رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## د.محبس (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا استاذ ابن العميد والاخ %@@المهندس صبري@@% على الترحيب في هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## abdo118 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*الله يكرمك يا هندسة*

الله يكرمك يا هندسة ويزيدك ويباركلك. وكل سنة وانت طيب.بجد موضوع روعة.:28:


----------



## سند القدومي (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين ع هاي الجهود العاليه ويسلمووووو


----------



## zaki5555 (27 أغسطس 2010)

ياجماعة سؤال مهم خريج معهد فتى صناعى ممكن يشتغل فى التصميم وماهى فائدة المعهد


----------



## zaki5555 (27 أغسطس 2010)

يا سيادة المشرفين ممكن اعرف خريج معهد فنى صناعى ممكن يشتغل فى التصميم وماهى فائدة المعهد


----------



## zaki5555 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zaki5555 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## salahelden74 (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اله كل الخير 
وزاد علمك ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ameni prep (31 أغسطس 2010)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابن العميد (31 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 

نعم يمكن يا زكي ولكن ارجو منك التفصيل هل فقط تصميم ولا وضع اختام اعتماد علي اللوحات




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:​



الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar​


معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم​

رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## midonagi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير .. فعلا شرح مميز .. الف شكر


----------



## zaki5555 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## etfoumri (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## محمودماهر (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراشكرا
*****************


----------



## nadermma (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engmagid (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل احد يعرف يساعدنا فى موضوع غرف الpumps بتاعت ال fire fighting 
و موضوع ال chillers و مجموعات المحابس اللى بتركب على ال خارج و الداخل منه و ال pumps اللى بتكون راكبه على ال chillers 
و جزاكم الله خيرا لكل من عمل مجهود فى نشر تلك الماده العلميه المفيده


----------



## سيدحسن1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نظرا لهذا الموضوع الممتاز سأشارك فيه
اولا جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن العميد ويقول النبي (من قال لاخية جزاك الله خيرا فقد وفي)
بالنسة للاخ مجدي الذي يسأل علي طلمبات الحريق هناك موضوع يسمي 
معا خطوة خطوة في كيفية تنفيذ غرفة طلمبات الحريق من الالف الي الياء هو علي المنتدي الان وانا ببدء فيه.
بالنسبة للطلمبات الحريق يوجدمنها انواع 1-horizontal split case
2-end suction pumps
باانسبة للهوكب الخاصة بالتشيلر 
اولا علي الدخول 1-وصلة مرنة حسب قطر السحب 2-مصفاة 3-محبس بوابة 4-عداد ضغط وعداد حرارة
ثانيا علي الخروج 1-وصلة مرنة حسب قطر السحب 2-محبس اتزان ملحوظة يجب ان نترك قبله 5اضعاف القطرونترك بعده3او 2ضعف القطر3-محبس بوابة 4-عداد ضغط وعداد حرارة


----------



## othmane elfagri (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## محمد فرغلي حسن (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ششششششششششششكرآ جذاك الله خيرن وكمل الموضوع افادك الله


----------



## ثائر محمد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ما أخذ الله عهداً على الجاهل أن يتعلم إلا وأخذ سبعين عهداً على العالم أن لا يكتم علمه عمن يستحقه


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك
مشكور جدا و ربنا يحفظك


----------



## tariq alzubaidy (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اود ان اسئل ماهو وزن مجرى هواء بارد معلق بسقف بناية للطن تبريد واحد


----------



## سيدحسن1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .
بالنسبة للهوكب الخاص بالطلمبات اولا: علي الدخول
1-مسلوب لامركزي(حتي نتفادي الوقوع في خاصية التكهف)
2-وصلة مرنة flexible connection
3-مصفاةد)strainer
4-butterfly valve
5-محبس بوابة gate valve
6-عداد ضغط(pressure guge)
بالنسبة للخروج
1-مسلوب مركزي
2-وصلة مرنة flexible connection
3- محبس عدم رجوع check valve حتي لايحدث back flow
4-محبس بوابة gate valve
-عداد ضغط(pressure guge


----------



## ابراهيم الخولى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك
وفى كل من يحاول المساعده


----------



## ايمن شعبان (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن تجميع المنولات كلها فى مشاركة واحدة على mediafire


----------



## sky one (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا كيفكم اني عضوة جديدة واتمنى ان تعطيني دروس اساسية كيف يصبح الواحد مهندس تكييف وتبريد ناجح


----------



## هوراز (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## عمرو جمال محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً ..............ننتظر منك باقى الاجزاء


----------



## moga_50 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
جزاكم اللة خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmagid (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل الخير 
ماهو الفرق بين المسلوب الامركزى و كيف اتفادى موضوع التكهف وبين المسلوب المركزى 
و بالنسبه لموضوع تصميم غرف الطلمبات من الاف الى الياء اين اجده 
وشكرا للاهتمام


----------



## engmagid (18 سبتمبر 2010)

استكمال لموضوع ال chiller و مجموعه الهوك اب اللى عليه اللينك ده عليه صوره لى نوعين مختلفين من مجموعات الهوك اب و هى تعتمد على buffer tank & hydraulic module (بمعنى اخر وجود او عدم وجود تللك الوحدات يؤثر على ال components اللى فى الهوك اب 
كما هو مرفق فى التوضيح اللى فى ملف الورد 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4qr11g...a/Chiller.docx
اسف على الاطاله *


----------



## سيدحسن1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم مجدي 

يلاحظ يأخي الكريم ان عند أختيار pump طبقا لل headوال discharge نجد ان خط ال suction بتاعها مثلا كان 4" –وقطر الخط اللي خارج من الخزان كان 6" فلازم اضع مسلوب لامركزي بحيث يكون الجانب الافقي فية لاعلي لانه اذا كان الجانب الافقي لاسفل او كان من مسلوب المركزي سوف يتكون فقعات هواء مما يؤدي الي حدوث خاصية cavitations' او التكهف مما يجعل الطلمبة تسحب هواء مما يؤدي تقليل عمر الطلمبة واليك اخي الحبيب رسم اتوكاد 2007 يوضح ذلك علي استحيا و
وبذلك نتفادي خاصية التكهف 
بالنسبة للتشلير الرابط مش شغال
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmagid (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم سيد حسن 
اشكرك على مرورك و اشكرك على التوضيح 
و فى المرفقات ملف الهوك اب للشيلر 
اريد ان اعرف ماهو hydraulic module لان على اساسه تتغير الهوك اب كما هوا موضح


----------



## محمد مسعد مصر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بيقول ان الملف غير متاح حاليا ...ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## سلام على سلام (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت شرح كامل للهوكب


----------



## meto101 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع دة بصراحة حضرتك عرضت الموضوع باسلوب بسط وممتاز ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابن العميد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد مسعد مصر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الففففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## محسنعب (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير يا ابن العميد على هذاالمجهود


----------



## م احمد ابو مصطفي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابن العميد
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## alaasallam99 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## moga_50 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moga_50 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم اللة خيرااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## تامربهجت (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany20001us (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود و لكن الرابط مش موجود ارجو وضعة مره اخرى لو سمحت


----------



## nisreen1001 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن رجاء خاص جدا عدم استخدام رابيد شير في التنزيل لأنه يسبب مشاكل كثير ودائما أحاول التنزيل منه ولا استطيع
اذا بالامكان تغيير الروابط لأي موقع آخر ولك الشكر مسبقا
pleassssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جقود (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد للة الذى علم الانسان مالم يعلم اريد معرفة الكمبرسورى هذا 9000 او24000 او18000 بطريقة علمبة الرجا الاهتمام بالرد جقود


----------



## جقود (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الهم انصر الفلسطينيين على اليهود وانصر المسلمين فى كافة بقاع الدنيا واجعل المسجد الاقصىقبلة المسلمين


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## ودعتك الله (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورر يالغالي ما قصرت ..

شرح جميل ..

تقبل مروري


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*:77:مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سلام على سلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن شرح للاختبارات التى يتم اجرائها على نظام التكييف المركزى قبل بداية التشغيل


----------



## samy m (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hasn (2 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك العافي أخي
بس للأسف الرابط لا يعمل ولم أتمكن من التحميل


----------



## zaki5555 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المعلم الرشيد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sai11 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

لك كل الشكر والعرفان على هذا العمل الذي بين لي علامات الاستفهام لك كل الشكر


----------



## ناصرالعبدالله (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقكك ياأخي لكن رحنا عالرابط ولسوء النت ببلادنا ماستفدنا من جهدك 
لوتكرمت علينا عرض الموضوع دون رابط كبقية المشاركات الكريمة من الزملاء
وإن كان الموضوع كبير قسمه إلى أجزاء المهم نستفيد إحنا الدراويش


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## zapzero (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد مجهود رائع تشكر علية ولكن ارجو ان تقوم برفع الجزئين الثالث والرابع علىموقع ميجا ابلود..........وشكرا


----------



## حسين دراج (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء في الملتقى 

سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته واسال العلي القدير ان يوفقكم في كل اعمالكم

سألني زميلي إذاكان بالامكان توصيل3 شيلر (1000)طن تبريد مع شيلر2 (350)طن تبريد فهل ذلك ممكن وكيف يكون التوصيل

افيدونا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## anasal_2009 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير واتمنى المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## agep (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكورين على هذا الجهد*​


----------



## hasn (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## abuzer7784 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

سوري ياشباب بس الرابط مابيحمل معاي لو في امكانيه نزلوه تاني


----------



## ابن العميد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## shmay (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و نرجو المزيد


----------



## shehtasaid1 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالمحسن جنيدي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وموفق باذن الله


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## يوسف جابر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدمحمودنور (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## agep (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أيمن فخرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> *الجزء الثالث (العزل)
> الرابط اهوه:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/14643048...___1601__.html*​





> *ده مشروع مدرسة تكييف مركزي مقدم من مقاول مش تبع الاجزاء بس بناءا علي طلب الاخ موترالجاكس (مش فاهم الاسم)
> الرابط اهوه:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/147051962/hvac.rar.html*





> *رابط الجزء الرابع اهوه:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/14778338...5___1585_.html
> توصيل الماكينات*


الروابط مش شغال



> *السلام عليكم اخي السايب:
> ده رابط الجزء الثالث الجديد:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/hvaciii.pps.html*​
> 
> ...





> *الروابط للجزاء من التاني للرابع اهم
> http://www.uploading.com/files/kbe8m...مرك...pps.html
> http://www.uploading.com/files/idi2y...مرك...pps.html
> http://www.uploading.com/files/q00t8..._iiii.pps.html*​


و
ده برضه مش شغال



ده شغال


> *السلام عليكم
> ده الجزء الثالث
> http://www.zshare.net/download/52330648831253d6*



و ده كمان شغال


> *ده الجزء الرابع:
> http://www.zshare.net/download/52472254fda62473*




ياريت يتم تجميع كل الملفات فى المشاركة الأولى

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emad magdy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط للجزء الثالث والرابع مش شغالين على اى لينك رجاء وضعهم على لينك ميجا ابلود للاهميه


----------



## moga_50 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن العميد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*الروابط للجزء الثالث والرابع مش شغالين على اى لينك رجاء وضعهم على لينك ميجا ابلود*

والله نفسى


----------



## emad magdy (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعبك معانا لكن انا جربت كل اللينكات للجزء الثالث والرابع ومش شغالين ياريت ترفعهم على ميجا ابلود ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أيمن فخرى (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال لابن العميد و لباقى الإخوة

أنا قدامى فرصة فى السعودية planning engineer و فى مصر تكييف و تشلر

و المجالين جداد على

مع العلم فرق الراتب كبير

سؤال :
ما هى نصيحتكم ؟
ما هو راتب مهندس الكييف فى الخليج خبرة 5 سنوات فأعلى ؟


و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود العظيم مع تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohaemo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أحمد اسكيف (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamed fahmy31 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks very much for you


----------



## عطى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يتور عليكى يا هندسه بس فين بقى الموضيع


----------



## ابن العميد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## وائل البرعى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ا*لرابط لم يفتح أرجو الإفادة *
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohaemo (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رجاء المساعدة*

- خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه - جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك , لو سمحت مهندس ابن العميد الاجزاء التالت والرابع مش عارف انزلهم لان الرابيدشير مغلق وباقى المواقع مدة التحميل انتهت لو سمحت انا محتاجهم جدا لو امكن ترفعهم تانى .......​


----------



## وائل البرعى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ولكن أنا مشتاق جدا لمعرفة تركيبات التكييف ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابن العميد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جربوا الرابط الاخير انشاء الله هيفتح معاكم غير كده ننزلهم تاني


----------



## mofaknofl (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوريامعلم


----------



## mohaemo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارجو المعذرة*

*السلام عليكم ابن العميد الرابط التجميعى الاخير يحتوى على الجزء الاول والثانى فقط لو امكن تنزل الثالث والرابع اكون شاكر ليك جدا..........................
*​


----------



## ابن العميد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جرب الرابط ده شغال انشاء الله
الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

الجزء الرابع
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير ...........................................................


----------



## mohaemo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Al heety (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## hingopingo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااا ياهندسة وربنا يكرمك خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة بما فدمته لنا من علم


----------



## جدتى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

عل فكرة يا جماعه انتوا بتهزروى علشاان الربيدشيرا ده مش عارف احمل منها حاجه وانتوا حملتوا وانا لسه وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى المهند (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. رامي كامل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم ولديك [/b] ......................


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu talub (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزك اللة خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع رائع بس الروابط مش عارف انزلها كلها بايظة ياريت اللى عندة الاربعه اجزاء يرفعهم على المديافير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الحضرى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل هل من الممكن تحديثه لتعم الفائدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## manal ammar (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا و جاري التحميل بس مع اني مهندسة ميكاترونيات بس حابة اتعلم 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب عيد سعيد


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اسف علي عدم مشاركتي في الفترة الاخيرة


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم طيبون جميعاً


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط الجزء الثالث والرابع لا يعملان ممكن بعد الاذن يعني ترفعهم تاني 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## alaasur (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.mohamed40 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

حقيقي انا سعيد جدا اني في ناس بتحس باخوانهم المبتدئين جعلك الله عونا لنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن العميد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ashrafamin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ورجاء التكمله


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## emad magdy (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ابن العميد صدقنى الجزء الثالث والرابع مش شغالين حتى فى ارقام الصفحات اللى انت كتبتها رجاء رفعهم من جديد من جديد على ميجا ابلود ولك الف شكر


----------



## اسامه نحله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر والله ما قصرت


----------



## dinasourman5000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

thnx u r the best


----------



## crack_master (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fmharfoush (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الماغول (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## الماغول (25 نوفمبر 2010)

م\شكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجووووووووووووووو رفع الجزء التالت والرابع


----------



## ابن العميد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب جرب الرابط ده تجميعي
http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm

جرب الرابط ده شغال انشاء الله
الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

الجزء الرابع
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html


----------



## eng_mechanical (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت حد يرفع الملفات علي موقع غير الرابيد شير لانه مبيفتحش عندي او يبعتهالي علي الاميل*********************


----------



## ابن العميد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط ده تجميعي
http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

الجزء الرابع
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html


----------



## مهندس ابو عبده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ ابن العميد شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
فعلا استفدت كتير منه ..وكنت محتاجه فى حاجات كتير ما شوفتهاش فى الشغل رغم انى شغال سنتين فى مجال التنفيذ
لكن الموقع اللى انا فيه واللى بقالى فيه سنتين كان شبه خلصان اول ما اشتغلت فيه ..انت عارف الشركات بتعمل ايه مع حديثى التخرج

لكن اتمنى يكون ليك موضوع بنفس طريقة الموضوع ده عن محطة الشيلرات لانها من اصعب الخطوات فى موضوع التنفيذ

شكرا مرة تانية وربنا يوفقك


----------



## بن شايف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك فيك و يبارك لك و ينشر رحمته عليك و من حولك وان يحفظك من كل سوء و من اي مكيدة وان يوفقك دائما لما يحبه ويرضاه و يزيدكم من عطاياه المباركة
المرسل بن شايف


----------



## ابن العميد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب وربنا يوفقنا ويوفقكم ...


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق يا رب


----------



## fantomas (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## shazle44 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## عمرو علاء (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tag elden (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you for ever


----------



## ashrafamin (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود العظيم انا شغال في التركيبات السؤال ممكن يتم عمل الخرسانة اولا وبعدين يمكن تركب الصندوق الخشب واذا حدث اختلاف في المقاسات سهل علاجة


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (8 ديسمبر 2010)

انتا صح في تجهيز الصناديق الخشبية مع بداية عمل الخرسانة بس انا بقول في الغالب يكون المبني تم انشاءه 
وبعدها يتم عمل المسارات


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود الرائع انا عندي تعليق بسيط علي المسارات الذي يتم عملها مع الخرسانة
لان في الغالب يتم بناء المبي وبعدها يتم عمل تكييف لة او هناك مبني قديم ويتم تحديثة و تكييفة يعني انا اري انة 
المسارات لاتمثل مشكلة معي وم الممكن اتفادي الخرسانة ان امكن


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## ابن العميد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط ده تجميعي
http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

الجزء الرابع
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جهد ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (14 ديسمبر 2010)

العنوان محجوب


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ياهندسة وتسلم روحك العالية فى مساعدة الغير وان شاء الله تؤجر عليه


----------



## nabe (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على الجهد الرائعة


----------



## mahmoudee (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شي كتير حلو يسلمو ايديك
انا جديد عل منتدى وبتمنى تقبلوني بينكم 
وانا بصراحه لازمني افكار او مخطط برج تبريد ماء عن طريق عنفه توربينيه وليس شيلر ممكن يكون السيستم مفتوح او مغلق اذا في حدا عندو افكار يساعدني ومشكورين كتير
على فكره الماء الساخن ناتج عن مصبغه وحرارته تقريبا 60 درجه وكميه الماء 3 م3 في الساعه


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي الجهد العظيم


----------



## ابن العميد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب


ومتشكرين يا شباب علي كمية الدعوات دي ربنا يكرمكم 






الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابن العميد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

الجزء الرابع
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html


----------



## asd_zxc (18 ديسمبر 2010)

فل يا هندس مية مية يدوم العز يا عمى وعم عيالى


----------



## manal ammar (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا باشمهندس انا نزلت جزءين و الجزءين الباقيين بيقولي invaid file name
و انا محتجاهم ضروري 
و جزاك الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## manal ammar (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا باشمهندس انا نزلت جزءين و الجزءين الباقيين بيقولي invaid file name
و انا محتجاهم ضروري 
و جزاك الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## manal ammar (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا باشمهندس انا نزلت جزءين و الجزءين الباقيين بيقولي invaid file name
و انا محتجاهم ضروري 
و جزاك الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## mortdy (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## manal ammar (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
انا نزلت الجزء الاول و التاني بس للاسف الجزء التالت و الرابع بيقولي error invalid file name
و انا محتجاهم ضروري و عاوزة اذاكرهم علشان عندي انترفيو


----------



## اسامةمحمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
لكن لي سؤال بسيط لو تكرمت يا ابن العميد
انا عايز ادخل مجال Construvtion في الباور ستيشن و انا حاليا تبريد و تكييف هل لو كملت شوية في التبريد و التكييف بعد كدة حاولت انقل هتبقى سههلة و لا افكني من التبريد و التكييف و ادور من دلوأتي في الانشاءات *


----------



## ابن العميد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب

مهندس اسامة هتحتاج منك شوية مجهود لو هتكمل في التبريد والتكييف وبعدين تنقل لانه الباور ستيشن بيحتاج شغل شوية 




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

الجزء الرابع
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html




الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## fuadmidya (20 ديسمبر 2010)

gooooooooooooood


----------



## manal ammar (20 ديسمبر 2010)

نزلت الجزء التالت يا باشمهندس بس الجزء الرابع قاللي انه مش موجود 

معلش بس انا محتجاهم ضروري يا باشمهندس ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ابن العميد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جربي الرابط المجمع اللي هنا في الصفحة دي


----------



## goor20 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## manal ammar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مفيش فايدة يا باشمهندس انا نزلت الرابط المجمع بس لقيت فيه الجزء الاول و التاني بس


----------



## ابن العميد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب انشاء الله يكون عندك الجزء الرابع بس خليني اشوف فين المشكلة لانهم فتحوا معايا


----------



## جون سينا1 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله باجهود التي قدمتها للمنتدى وان هذا الموضوع جميل 
ومشكور على الموقع الرائع والجميل 
*


----------



## ابن العميد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ده رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html*​


----------



## رضا احمد يوسف (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خير
موضوع وشرح رائع 
رجاء واصل في الموضوع وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ابن العميد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب






الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## manal ammar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نفس المشكلة يا باشمهندس الجزء الرابع بيقولي برضه مش موجود


----------



## manal ammar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس اخيرا الملف نزل انا اسفة تعبتك معايا
و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

بس انا ليا ملاحظة الملف لما لجديد في صفحة 124 ما فتح لكن الجديد اللي في صفحة 123 هو اللي اشتغل معايا و نزل


----------



## ابن العميد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

عندك حق وانشاء الله اعدلهم وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الرحم (1 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على هذة المعلومات


----------



## yosifeed (1 يناير 2011)

احبابي كل عام ونتو بي الف خير


----------



## فراس عبدالخالق (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع يا استاذ


----------



## ابو احمد 2 (2 يناير 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لابن العميد وادارة الملتقى
السؤال عن كيفية الاستفادة من التطبيق اعلاه (megamanger) وما المقصود باسم المستخدم وكلمة السر في هذا التطبيق


----------



## ABKRENO (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عن هذا العمل العظيم كل الخير 
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
وارجو منك اخى الكريم ان تضع رابط الجزء الرايع حيث انة لايعمل عندى ويقول دائما ان الملف غير موجود


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب






الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm





جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## جون سينا1 (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل 
وبارك الله باجهود التي بذلتها


----------



## nosha_e (4 يناير 2011)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
اتمنى ان يكون هناك موضوع بنفس الكفاءة للتصميم


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (4 يناير 2011)

جزا الله خيرا الاخ المهندس ابن العميد على مجهوداتة المبذولة وعلى ما قدمة لنا......
يوجد بعض الاخوة لديهم مشاكل فى تحميل الجزء الثالث والرابع
فمن باب المساعدة البسيطة قمت بضغط الملفين ورفعهم على سيرفر الميديا فير لسهولة التحميل مع السرعه
الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0


----------



## bablou (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu alror (4 يناير 2011)

الف شكر ياغالي قبل مشاهدة الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم يا شباب وشكر خاص للمهندس اشرف علي العمل الجميل


----------



## mady2 (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## اسامه نحله (5 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل 
الف شكر يا هندسة*​


----------



## emam_otefy (5 يناير 2011)

رائع وانا فعلا محتاجه


----------



## safico76 (5 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية بس انا بانتظار الجزء الثاني اذا ممكن


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب






الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## الهب البارد (6 يناير 2011)

اللله يجزيك الخير


----------



## nabe (6 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو مازن2 (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كبداية احب اقول انه الموضوع ده علشاني اكتر من اي حد تاني (بصراحه محتاج شوية حسنات) وانتم اكتر ناس ممكن تنفعوني
الموضوع : انا دخلت في مجال التكييف المركزي وكنت قلقان منه لاني زي اي مهندس متخرج ومدخلش في المجال ده بيبقي مسكتبر الموضوع علي نفسه واكيد في مهندسين حاليا زي انا زمان قلت الحقهم ... فالحمد لله الموضوع اسهل من انك تدرس الماده بتاعت الكلية نفسها بكتيييييير بدأت اثناء عملي اصور المواقع اللي بشتغل فيها وارتب الصور 
هعلمك بعد مشيئة الله تكون مهندس تركيبات تكييف مركزي(باكيج) وازاي تنفذ وتستلم التكييف 
علي اجزاء اربعه كل ما هخلص جزء هوضبه وارفعه واقدمه ان شاء الله
بصراحه انا وضعت صور كتير لاني بفهم كويس لو فيه صور 
الرابط للجزء الاول اهوه:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5NS4QYM5
or
الجزء الاول علي موقع الرابيد شير 
الرابط هو:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14613629...0___1601_.html
الجزء الثانى

الرابط اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14638539...___1601__.html
منقول


----------



## eng.bkm (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسيم محمدفاضل (8 يناير 2011)

*تعز صالة*

السلا م عليكم
اشكركم على هذا الملتقاء الرائع والاكثرمن رئع
وانا وسيم محمد فاضل فخور بهاذا:77:


----------



## هلات محمدطه (10 يناير 2011)

مساء الخير انامتعيينة جديد في مجال التكييف المركزي واريد اتعلم من البداية كيف اقوم بحساب الاحمال الحرارية لاي بناية ارجو مساعدتي مع الشكر


----------



## خالد7676 (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الارقم (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
اسال الله لى ولك الجنة


----------



## ابن العميد (11 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب






الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## A HASSAN (11 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## جهاد القدسي (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخي 
وشكررررررررر كثير من القلب


----------



## hatem elgohary (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
منتظرين باقي الاجزاء إن شاء الله :15:


----------



## حسام ميكانكل (16 يناير 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## moza_moza (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moza_moza (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## life_4ent (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه لعباده الصالحين .... وادعيلك من كل قلبي بالموفقية في كل خطوه على الصعيد العلمي والشخصي ..قريت الموضوع كله والمناقشات واستفاديت من الموضوع بشكل كبير عاشت ايدك...... سدد الله خطاك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## life_4ent (20 يناير 2011)

الاخ ابن العميد ... لدي استفسار حول امكانية وضع الباكيج في طابق اوطأ من الطابق المراد تبريده في البناية هل يمكن ذلك؟؟؟ .... لدي بنايه مكونه من اربع طوابق والطابق الارضي والاول مكان نصب الباكيج الخاص به على الارض وارتفاع الطابق الواحد 3 م ارجو منكم الرد ... مع الشكر

بهاء العكيلي


----------



## ابن العميد (21 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب
وينفع يا مهندس بهاء ايه المشكلة





الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## life_4ent (22 يناير 2011)

ممنون الك يا استاذ .... والله ما صادفني في الشغل قبل وحدات باكيج منصوبه في طابق ادنى من الطابق المراد تبريده ولذلك سالتك وحسبت احتمال يكون اكو فرق بالحسابات او شي من هالقبيل ...... اشكرك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الفتاح (22 يناير 2011)

Thanks for this


----------



## FETHI025 (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## جون سينا1 (24 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه الافاده الرائعه


----------



## حسين دراج (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة العزاء
ارجو المساعدة في حساب حمل التبريد لملعب تنس مقفل بارتفاع 18 مترا ومساحة 2225 مترا مربعا
وشكرا


----------



## essam_ahmad (24 يناير 2011)

الف مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## كمال تلاوي (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس اسامة (ابن العميد) وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## الأمين حسن (26 يناير 2011)

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر


----------



## jwaher (26 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اخوي...موضوع مميز


----------



## جون سينا1 (27 يناير 2011)

باركه الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسين صابر (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته
انا اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن ماكينة vrv


----------



## mmheng2008 (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هزا المجهود
جزاك الله خير


----------



## mmheng2008 (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ممتاز انا استفت كتيير


----------



## mmheng2008 (27 يناير 2011)

الله ينور عليك يابن العميد


----------



## ابن العميد (27 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## Jassim.26 (31 يناير 2011)

يعطيك الله ألف عافيه مشكور


----------



## محمود جوهر يوسف (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرابط غير شغال من فضلك اريد هذا الموضوع ضرورى
انا من مصر واعمل فى السعوديه


----------



## هاله (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن العميد (7 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## كمال تلاوي (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا ربنا يكرمك على مجهودك وانا سوف اساعدك فى الشرح بالتفصيل بالنسبه ( vcd ) وهو عباره عن محبس منه اليدوى ومنه الكهربى وظيفته التحكم فى كميه الهواء للمناطق التى يتم تكييفهاااااا ويكون حجمه بمنسوب حجم الدكت بمعرفه التصميم اما محبس الحريق وهوه ( fcd ) وهوه عباره عن محبس يركب على الراجع وعلى التغزيه معا ويتم تركيبه فى مداخل الطوابق وهوه عباره عن محبس به سوسته اى ياى من الجانب وفى حاله حدوث الحريق لا قدر الله تتحكم درجه الحراه الاخصه بالحريق الى انفجار السوستهوينزل باب المحبس بمجرد انفجارهااا اما بالنسبه لعمليه الكشف يوجود بالدخان مظبوط ويوجد ايضا بكشاف كهربائى وللعم كثير من المهندسيين يكشفون على اعمال الصاج وده الصح وبالنسبه للحريق يتم توصيل من جرس الحريق الى كونتاكتور الماكينه بمفتاح ازا عمل الجرس يعمل المفتاح على فصل التيار الكهربى من الكونتاكتور وتفصل الماكينه وشكرا وربنا يباركلك


----------



## ابن العميد (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي الافادة يا بشمهندس


----------



## ايمن ربيع2 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## احمد الاطرش (10 فبراير 2011)

السلامة عليكم اخى العزيز مشكور على هذا الجهد ولكن انا دخلت على الرابط ولم اجد شىء الرجاء التوضيح


----------



## Real Man (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لجهودك الموضوع مفيد


----------



## aly yousef (14 فبراير 2011)

*تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير*

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا واختص صاحب البدء احونا ابن العميد الذي افادنا حقا واثرى معلوماتنا ويجعله في ميزان الحسنات والان نريد ان نعرف ان كان هناك تكمله لهذا الموضوع الممتاز ام لا خصوصا ان الصفحات تجاوزت ال 130 حتى تزيد المعرفه واعلم نامل بالمزيد والله الموفق 


اخوك :علي يوسف (مطراوي 2007)
:75::75::75::75::75::75:​


----------



## zalatahh (17 فبراير 2011)

والله ده كتير انا مش عارف اقولك ايه 
ثانكس يا هندسه


----------



## ziadkhpa1972 (21 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamad raheem (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابن العميد (24 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## motasem H (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## كمال تلاوي (25 فبراير 2011)

موقع رائع ومشكورين


----------



## محمد_86 (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على احساسك النبيل بغفادتنا والعمل على توعيتنا وتسليحنا بالعلم


----------



## holdman (27 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك لكم اجمعين وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## احمد الزاكر (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## eng_hoss (1 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## samir2009405 (2 مارس 2011)

طاب لو سمحت يا اخى الفاضل انا عاوز اشتغل فى مجال التكييفات ومش عارف اعمل ايه لانى بصراحه مش قادر اتفوق حاليا فى المجال اللى انا فيه وناس كتير نصحونى انى ادخل فى مجال التكييفات لانه اسهل بمراحل ومستقبله كويس بس انا لا اخدت قورصات فيه قبل كده ولا اشتغلت فيه ولا مشروع التخرج بتاعى كان ليه علاقه بيه فلو حضرتك تقدر تساعدنى انى الاقى ااى شركه باى مرتب اتعلم فيها المجال واخد خبره وبعدها اروح مكان تانى لان المشكله معايا حاليا انى الاقى شركه اشتغل فيها فى المجال ده والباقى انا هاقدر عليه ان شاء الله من حيث فهم الشغل والخبره وانا قادر على انى اتعلم وافهم واقرا حتى قبل ما ادخل المجال بس زى ما قولت لحضرتك انا مش عارف الاقى شركه ازاى ترضى بيا وانا بقالى سنه متخرج ومش اشتغلت فيه قبل كده وعلى فكره انا خريج 2009 ميكانيكا باور هندسه المطريه فيااااريت لو تقدر تساعدنى وجزالك الله كل خير يارب وتكسب حسنات كتيرررر ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن العميد (2 مارس 2011)

اخي سمير(خليني اكلمك بصراحه) انا هنا عادة بعطي مفتاح يدخلك مجال التكييف ويريحك من تعب اسابيع وشهور ويمكن سنين وتوصلك علي اول سكة التكييف بثقة عاليه انشاء الله عشان تاخد المعلومة
والاصل اني مبجيبش شغل لحد يمكن لاني مش متخصص في القصه دي ولكن انتا اسعي وكلم شركات علي قد ماتقدر وربنا مبيضيعش مجهود حد


----------



## wael gamil sayed (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد_86 (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## مدحت58 (10 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل 
لو ممكن ترفع الملف على على موقع اخر لان الموقع المرفوع عليه الان محظور فى الدولة المؤمنة السعودية
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن العميد (10 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## المهندس السليمي (10 مارس 2011)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ​


----------



## عرفات العرامي (16 مارس 2011)

_شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل 
ارجوك اخي الكريم ان تواصل مشوارك في الشرح _
​


----------



## khaled essa (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dhiya76 (21 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## dhiya76 (22 مارس 2011)

مشكور حبيبي الله يبارك بيك


----------



## ابن العميد (23 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## لورد التبريد (25 مارس 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بلرابط الثاني من كيف تصبح من كيف تصبح مهندس تركيبات تكييف مركزي


----------



## لورد التبريد (25 مارس 2011)

ارجو منكم تزويدي بلجزء الثاني من كيف تصبح مهندس تركيبات تكييف مركزي


----------



## محمد هلال ابويوسف (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ....معلومات قيمه ومفيده جدا 
نسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## eng_power09 (28 مارس 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد


----------



## ziadzh (30 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ والف شكر لمجهودك على الموضوع

شكرا


----------



## usamaafr (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس ليا سؤال بسيط 
انا مهندس كاد كام تصميم واسطمبات وكده 
وبصراحه بشوف كل يوم اعلانات فى الجرايد عن مهندسى تكييف 

هل ممكن الواحد يغير وجهته وتخصصه وانا على استعداد انى ازاكر فى التكييف والتبريد 
انا اخدت دوره فى التبريد والتكييف قبل كده فى المصنع 
وعندى خلفيه صناعيه بمكونات التكييف ومواسير النحاس والفنز وكده 

محتار بجد


----------



## ام سلمه (5 أبريل 2011)

فى مشكله فى الرابط ارجوا المساعده


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب
مهندس اسامة مفيش مشكلة في التغيير وده شغل بيكتسب من المواقع (صلي استخارة وتوكل علي الله)
الاخت ام سلمة جربي اخر الروابط ان شاء الله شغاله


----------



## malk alehsas (7 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعه الموقع محجوب بالسعوديه ارفعه على اي موقع ثاني


----------



## malk alehsas (7 أبريل 2011)

ممكن مراجعه جميع الروابط لانه منالسعوديه الروابط محجوبه والبعض الاخر بعد فتح الموقع تكون انحذفت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال تلاوي (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن العميد (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Climatique (10 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير
و بارك لك أخي
شكرا على المجهود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## جمعة حوسين (10 أبريل 2011)

با رك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## a.eldawodi (11 أبريل 2011)

merci kteeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## تبريد السعودية (12 أبريل 2011)

الرابط في الجزء الأول محجوب


----------



## abada cool (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علم وأشرح صدرك ....وافادك الله كما افتنا


----------



## mechanic power (12 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## DrClick (13 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر يابن العميد على الموضوع بس للاسف عندي مشكلة
وهي اني مش بنزل من الربيد شير لذلك رجاءا لك او للاخوة الزملاء اللي نزلوا الموضوع يرفعوة تاني على الميجا ابلوود


----------



## ابن العميد (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_power09 (17 أبريل 2011)

انا مهندس ميك ف السعوديه واجزاء التكييف لابن العميد مش راضيه تنزل اعمل ايه؟


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابن العميد
محتاج مساعده ضروري
انا في فترة اختبار في شركة قطريه ومحتاج اعرف ازاي اعمل check على design drawing و كيف عمل ال shop drawing in hvac

ارجو المساعده


----------



## molhamsah (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا كرام على هذه الجهود
و عندي سؤال لو يجيبني احد و هو حول الباي باص او common line لتوصيل المضخات primary & secondary و ما هو ال differential pressure control valve و كيف اختاره اذا كان بالامكان المساعدة و لكم الشكر


----------



## اسلام عبد الفتاح ح (18 أبريل 2011)

موضوع قيم جزاء الله خيرا جاري الدراسه واي استفسار سادلي به كي استفيد منك


----------



## Elwaha_group (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكور ربنا معاك


----------



## محمد أبوسريه (23 أبريل 2011)

ياريت أى شئ فى المبادلات الحلزونيه


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (25 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا واصل*​


----------



## هشام فياض (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tahabrahem (26 أبريل 2011)

تعيشون على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## ابن العميد (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## elgalym (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا محمد الجالى


----------



## متعب البقمي (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكــــــــــــور.....يعطيك العــــــــافية


----------



## sanya (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......................اخوكم جديد في هذا المنتدى نبغى ترحيب فريوني وشكرا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (3 مايو 2011)

لعيب يا بنى هما دول المصريين


----------



## وائل البحراوى (3 مايو 2011)

ابن العميد هنرقيك وتبقى ابن اللواء


----------



## وائل البحراوى (3 مايو 2011)

يابنى بص قدامك


----------



## whefny21 (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم....
اولا احب اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الملفات المهمه والشرح الوافى المحترم اللى انت قمت بيه...
بس كان ليا طلب خاص بجزء مواسير Chilled Water and HVAC Equips. Hook up ,المشكله عندى انى متلخبط جدا فى موضوع المحابس ومش عايز احفظهم انا عايز افهم مبدأ ووفائده كل محبس ودوره ايه لما بيركب على كل معده وايه البدايل ليه وكمان كيفية تركيبه على حسب المقاس لحام ازاى وثردد ازاى والمسافات اللازم اعتبارها بين كل محبس والتانى...
انا عارف معلومات كتير عن الموضوع ده بس للأسف مش منظمه ومش عن فهم كامل...
اتمنى انك ترد عليا فى اقرب فرصه ممكنه واتمنى كمان انك متنساش اى معده خاصه بالتكييف المركزى وكمان المحابس اللازم تركيبها على شبكة المواسير.
PUMPS, AHU, FCU, CHILLERS, COOLING TOWERS, EXPANSION TANK, AIR SEPARATOR

اسف على الاطاله واتمنى انى ماكونش ازعجتك بحجم الشرح اللى بطلبه.
على فكره انا اشتغلت مدة سنتين فى التركيبات وحاليا فى التسعير وسبب طلبى ده ان دايما فى المناقصات بلاقى فى محابس جديده واسماء غريبه غير معتاده بالنسبه ليا.

شكرا جزيلا
السلام عليكم


----------



## eng mostafa zaki (4 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## وائل البحراوى (4 مايو 2011)

طريقة العرض جيده


----------



## وائل البحراوى (4 مايو 2011)

العازل مينفعشى


----------



## aymen moneam (6 مايو 2011)

نشكرك علي المجهود الرائع ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## ابن العميد (7 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## بُلو (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## alsayedshaban (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ..
رجاااااااء ... باقى الاجزاء


----------



## muayd (13 مايو 2011)

اسهل عمل مجال التبريد


----------



## SAMEH7777 (13 مايو 2011)

*برنامج ثرموستات الدجتالid961*

برنامج ثرموستات الدجتال 961اليويلid


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 مايو 2011)

الرجاء المساعده
كيف يمكن حساب ابعاد الدكت والفقد في الضغط باستخدام طريقة static regain method


----------



## وائل البحراوى (15 مايو 2011)

شكر يا بن العميد
وسلامى للسيد اللواء الركن


----------



## ابن العميد (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 مايو 2011)

الرجاء المساعده
كيف يمكن حساب ابعاد الدكت والفقد في الضغط باستخدام طريقة static regain method
حيث انه في نظام ال vav يتم استخدام هذه الطريقه for air suply


----------



## zerak1977 (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عاطف الصقري (16 مايو 2011)

اش الجمال هدا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المتعطش (17 مايو 2011)

شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل
ارجوك اخي الكريم واصل
وفقك الله


----------



## engmuad (17 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك، مجهود رائع 

نزلت الجزء الأول والتالت والرابع
لكن ما قدرت احصل الجزء التاني


----------



## فارس عبده (20 مايو 2011)

جزاء الله خيرا واحسان وربنا ينور طريقك زي مانورتنا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engkfa (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المجهود الكبير ... لكن احتاج كتاب سماكنا ولا يمكنني التحميل من بلدي اتمنى ان ترفعه على موقع فورشار


----------



## م حازم ع (24 مايو 2011)

جزى الله خيراً كل من ساهم في الموضوع صنعاً وإعادة رفع


----------



## ابن العميد (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس بارع فاهم (26 مايو 2011)

الرابط محجوب


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (27 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mill177 (29 مايو 2011)

1000 1000 شكر على المساهمة


----------



## karim1500 (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## @[email protected] (1 يونيو 2011)

بالنسبة بعض الصفحات توجد تعليقات لبعض الصور
فحاب نعلق سوياً على هذه الصورة

بعد تركيب العزل نجد أن المقاول لم يضع صاج في أطراف الدكت 
وأسلاك صفرا بدل أسلاك الحديد

فما هي أرائكم الهندسية!!! على مثل الحالة


----------



## @[email protected] (1 يونيو 2011)

هذه الصورة للــ Volume Control Damper
أتوقع أن هذه الموضوع لم يتكلم على هذا الموضوع

فما هي طرق الإستلام الهندسية؟؟؟


----------



## abdeljalildji (1 يونيو 2011)

شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل


----------



## riemmen (1 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء اللة بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (2 يونيو 2011)

اخي هيما بالنسبة للصور الاولي دي موجوده في السوق ومفيش مانع منها وبتوفر علي المقاول ولكن مع الاحتفاظ بوجود كانفاس وفوستر(القماش) حول الوصلات علشان الاهتزاز
وفيه صح وفيه الاصح


----------



## @[email protected] (2 يونيو 2011)

الله يحفظك يا ابن العميد

وصلت المعلـــــومة


----------



## Abdo_MRS (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن العميد (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## الريامي-عمان (5 يونيو 2011)

*وصلت جديد*

:32:اولا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جز اكم الله خير ع الافادة


----------



## superlive (5 يونيو 2011)

merci


----------



## bucher (7 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*

الله يجازيك ألف خير يا م/اسامه ويثقل به موازين حسناتك..انا مهندس مدني استشاري بس شرحك نفعني كتيييير


----------



## gabr1900 (8 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل
مكيف شباك بعض مواسي المبخر عليها تشميع والبعض الاخر درجة حرارتة عادية فهل هذا نقص فريون ام سدد


----------



## Hellawy (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام العمدة (9 يونيو 2011)

استاذي الفاضل ارجوا منكم المساعده اذا تم حساب تصميم دكت وكانت قدرة المروحة التي تم حسابها اقل من التي في المكيف الذي تم شراءه هل هذا سوف يوثر في تصميم الدكت؟


----------



## malk alehsas (10 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر متحمس جدا لقراءته لاني خريج ميكانيكا جديد وتخصصي عام واحس اني ضايع


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي مجهودك اخي


----------



## haithamslem (11 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع من الرجل الأكثر من رائع
وأسأل الله العظيم أن تكون دائما نافعا للإسلام والمسلمين
وبارك الله لك في خير فعلته للمسلمين
*


----------



## وحيد الخلية (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة الف خير عالموضوع الاكثر من رائع ............ واسال اللة العلي القدير أن يرفع قدرك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابن العميد (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## صادق طلعت (14 يونيو 2011)

و الله ياباشمهندس اسامه انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي علي الموضوع الجامد طحن ده و علي فكرة انت مش محتاج دعاء من حد ربنا عارف انت عملت ايه لكل الناس الي شافت الموضوع و هو هايجازيك كل خير في حياتك و صحتك و اسرتك و كل حاجة انت تحط ايدك فيها .................................
ربنا يباركلك يا هندسة 
تلميذك الصغير اوي صادق المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا بنها 2008


----------



## الحسينى أبو محمد (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا عضو جديد بالملتقى أود أن أسأل طريقة الرد على بعض المواضيع بالتكييف


----------



## احمد مصطفى ليمونه (14 يونيو 2011)

ممكن اى واحد من الاخوه المهندسيين يرسلى شرح كامل عن التكييف المركزى (الباكدج يونت & التشيلد واتر & الكونسلد يونت ) كتركيبات والاجزاء المساعده التى تركب معه وخلافه .............
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sendibad01 (16 يونيو 2011)

merci bcp


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC%20install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## moha.saeed11 (21 يونيو 2011)

استاذى شكرا جزيلا لمساعده الزملاء
ارجو التكرم بمراجعه الروابط


معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 




الملفات السابقه انتهت الصلاحيه الرجاء التفضل باعاده الرفع


----------



## بغداد لمخارج الهوا (21 يونيو 2011)

اعلانات


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar



معلوماتية:
كتاب سماكنا ص3 وايضا ص62- ifile
مخطط تكييف ص4 وايضا ص 61 - ifile
ورقة معلومات ص10
معلومات عن حصر الكميات ص13
شرح دائرة الامتصاص ص20
معلومات جميلة ص21+22
صورة وتعليق ص23
صور وتعليق ص25
برنامج الخريطة السيكومترية ص81 


ملحوظة:
مثلا: ج1 يعني الجزء الاول وص20 يعني موجود في صفحة 20 في الموضوع ده 
لما بقول ص1+ص2 قصدي انه الاجزاء دي موجوده في الصفحة الاولي والتانية 


ياريت ننسخهم علي ملف وورد علشان يبقوا اسهل لما نيجي ندور عليهم


رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## اميرالشيباني (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك اللة في جهودك بس للاسف ما نزل عندي الموضوع الصيغه مشكلة


----------



## abu sob (26 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## محمد يس (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس اسامه ابن العميد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamd reda (29 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يباش مهندس وياريت باقي الاجزااااء بقي


----------



## mohamd reda (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## mohamd reda (29 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ياباش مهندس وياريت باقي االاجزاء.. لو تكرمت


----------



## ابو ارسلان (29 يونيو 2011)

*مجهود رائع يا بش مهندس *


----------



## نورس كريم (1 يوليو 2011)

والله انت تملك ذكاء غير اعتيادي عندما قمت بتصوير الخطوات ... مبارك لك هذه النعمة


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب




الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي موقع ifile.it 
الرابط: http://ifile.it/na2thbf/HVAC install.rar
رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## حويجه (6 يوليو 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع والدليل 143 صفحه تابعت الموضوع من أول صفحه وفيه اجابه عن كثير من التساؤلات , ألف شكر للعميد ابن العميد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك , علماً أنني لم أكن أتصور بلوغ تاريخ 3-7-2011 أكرر شكري لجميع أعضاء المنتدى وتقبلوا مروري.......


----------



## وائل البرعى (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك بالفعل انا حملت الجزء الثالث والرابع وبقالى أسبوع بحاول احمل الجزء الأول والثانى ولم أتمكن من تحميلهم


----------



## yousefegyp (11 يوليو 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## عمار حلالي (11 يوليو 2011)

الرلبط مو شغال في السعودية ممكن وضع رابط اخر


----------



## eng mohamed reda (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## عمار حلالي (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكور ي باش مهندس


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هو الفرق بين pre insulated duct and GI duct
ومتى يتم استخدام pre insulated duct
وما هي سلبيات وايجابيات كل منهما


----------



## hanyrezk (16 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يخليك فتحتلنا نقط كتيره غايبه عننا-على فكره انا مهندس كهرباء واستفدت جدا من معلوماتك

ربنا يعوضك ويزيدك خبره وعطاء

الف شكر


----------



## Sam Hos (18 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا حبيبي بارك الله في صحتك 

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَما قَرَّبَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ قَوْلٍِ أَوْ عَمَلٍ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ النَّارِ وَما قَرَّبَ إِلَيْها مِنْ قَوْلٍ أَوْ عَمَلٍ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ كُلَّ قَضَاءٍ قَضَيْتَهُ لِي خَيْراً

منقول للامانة ..........


----------



## داروون (19 يوليو 2011)

الرابط ميفتح


----------



## عمار حلالي (20 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ويعطيك خيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابن العميد (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*​ 



*الجزء الثالث*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html*​ 
*رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html*​ 




*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:*​ 



*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2*
*الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7*
*الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16*
*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19*
*للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي **رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:*​ 

*http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/*
*عبد الله.rar*​ 

*وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm*​ 

*وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0*​ 



*جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## elzoughd (21 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## engkfa (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس تنفيذ تكييف وتدفئة وليس لدي الخبرة في نوعية الانابيب والاكسسوارات لزوم شبكة التدفئة وسؤالي هو :
حول الاختام المحفورة على الاكسسوارات اكواع وتيهات ونقاصات وغيرها حيث توضح بلد المنشأ مثلا ee , ge أرجو بيان معنى ودلالة هذه الرموز وتزويدنا بكل الرموز الخاصة بالبلد المنشأ ولكم جزيل الشكر
أخوكم أحمد


----------



## zoheary (24 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## @[email protected] (24 يوليو 2011)

عندي سؤال خصيصاً لك يا مهندس ابن العميد
بالنسبة للفايل الثالث الخاص بالعزل

انت قايل أنه بعد العزل الدكت نضع Canvas وندهنه بالــ Foster 
للتقليل كمية الاهتزااااز المتسبب من خلال مرور الهواء داخل الدكت

هل هذه المعلومة موخذة من كود معين ،،، لأنه
عندنا في المشاريع ما نستخدم هذه الطريقة الا في حالة الدكت معرض للظروف الخارجية فقط

واتمنى المشاركة الجميع لتتم الفائدة أكبر ,,, للكل


----------



## سمبر زكى (24 يوليو 2011)

هذا ما وجدته
عزيزي المستخدم،	Dear User,
عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح.
Sorry, the requested page is unavailable.
إن كنت ترى أن هذه الصفحة ينبغي أن لا تُحجب تفضل بالضغط هنا.	If you believe the requested page should not be blocked please click here.
لمزيد من المعلومات عن خدمة الإنترنت في المملكة العربية السعودية، يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي: www.internet.gov.sa For more information about internet service in Saudi Arabia, please click here: www.internet.gov.sa


----------



## محمد لعويني (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شافع (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يابشمهندس تنزل عروض تعليمية للتشلر برده لمزيد من الاستفادة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ناصر حسان (26 يوليو 2011)

lمشكور وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## نعمان بنى عودة (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة يرجى فادتى بكهرباء غرف التبريد وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابن العميد (28 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب​مهندس هيما بخصوص الكانفاس والفوستر انا لا اذكر اسم الكتاب صاحب المعلومه صراحه ولكن مشاريعنا بنفذها بهذه الطريقة 



الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## en.oat (31 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير وربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم


----------



## NASSERHASSEN (3 أغسطس 2011)

مـــــــع الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــر ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## Eng mohammed Elsh (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشششششششكور وجزاك الله خيرا 
واصل الاجزاء الباقية


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## بيشوى ثروت (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيد العدلى (15 أغسطس 2011)

انا دخلت على الرابط لكنى لم استطيع فتح الملف ماذا افعل


----------



## ابن العميد (16 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب



الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## رزق نصر (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخى يليتك تواصل


----------



## عطى (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## MOHSHOHIP (21 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الكريم هذا الموقع محجوب فى بلاد الحرمين اتمنى موقع اخر


----------



## جبل أحد (22 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرابط محجوب ولم يظهر معي 
أرجو تزويدي ولو عن طريق الخاص
وأنا شاكر ومقدر


----------



## elecmoon (23 أغسطس 2011)

*غرف التبريد*

انا مهندس كهرباء ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء من يدلنى على مكان اعمل به فى غرف التبريد او التكييف المركزى و انا حاصل علىدورة تكييف و تبريد [email protected]


----------



## abra kadebra (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا بش مهندس


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا ياباشمهندس


----------



## Saif-HVAC (25 أغسطس 2011)

ممنون


----------



## AHDI (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور ياباش مهندس ، وعسى الله يوفقك


----------



## ابن العميد (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب



الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## mohamed abrahim (2 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب انا بحمل الملف ومش بيفح فى الوورد بيعطينى الحروف انجليش ممكن اعرف السبب وشكرا على الجميل ده


----------



## kasava7474 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير واصل*


----------



## salmenhali (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووور على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## ابن العميد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
جرب تعمله اعادة تسمية وافتحه بالفتح ب 
وقولنا


----------



## zaiiiil (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
الله يرزقك من اوسع ابوابه
امين يا رب العالمين 
انت ابن حلال


----------



## eng.mohnd (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير 
ننتظر باقي الأجزاء كما و عدتنا


----------



## eng_m_hegy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع واعانك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
أرجوا من المهندس إبن العمده إعادة رفع الجزء الثالث والرابع من جديد ولكن من الافضل ان يتم رفعهم على mediafire لانى حاولت انزالهم ولم اتمكن من ذلك حيث اه يعطينى خطأ وتابعت صفحات الموضوع وحاولت انزالهم بعد ان قمت انت بإعادة رفعهم ولم اتمكن من انزالهم وفى الحقيقه انا منتظر إعادة رفعهم منك وشكرا.


----------



## eng_m_hegy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لقد نجحت بالفعل فى الحصول على الجزئين الثالث والرابع عن طريق الملف الذى قام برفعه المهندس أشرف وأنا أشكره كثيرا وأشكرك أنت ايضا يا إبن العمده ومنتظر مواضيعك فى كل وقت وشكرا


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ---------- ووووووووووووواصل


----------



## ابن العميد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*



*الجزء الثالث*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html*

*رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html*





*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:*




*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2*
*الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7*
*الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16*
*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19*
*للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي **رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:*


*http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/*
*عبد الله.rar*


*وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm*


*وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0*




*جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## عبدالهادي صابر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*[email protected]*

هذا الرابط مجوب 



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5NS4QYM5[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1ْ1 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## اسماعيل عبدالجواد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين على حسن التعاون


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الشرح الممتاز


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز ....


----------



## the_13rd_king (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر يا هندسه وبصراحه شرح جميل جدا


----------



## eng_ahmed84 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## عادل جيني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا واصل*


----------



## sharief (18 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## ahmedxxx (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع


----------



## emad7706 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## انس مكي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ابن العميد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*



*الجزء الثالث*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html*

*رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html*





*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:*




*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2*
*الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7*
*الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16*
*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19*
*للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي **رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:*


*http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/*
*عبد الله.rar*


*وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm*


*وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0*




*جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## انس مكي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يا بن العميد موضوعك ممتاز جدا و الله يجازيك كلو خير, بس بسأل ليه في ماسورة الصرف بتكون في وصلة U و ليه دكت الهواء البارد بكون فوق و الراجع تحت هل لاسباب ام هذا المتعارف عليهو سؤال تالت وين فتحة هواء التهوية و وين فتحة الهواء الخارج و شكرا, و عندي مشكلة في الجزء الاول و التاني و التالت لم أستطع تحميلهم ( في السيرفر يقول "no file"


----------



## ابو ميزر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaank you


----------



## sherifsolimanegy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود عظيم*

جزاك الله عنا خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة
:20:


----------



## matar.hvac (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن العميد مساء الخير 
أرجوا التواصل 
[email protected] y a


----------



## m. el awady (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم ما اعطية العلم كله فقد جاد بعلمه علي من يعلمه و من يلاعلمه.


----------



## mohamed.geology (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed.geology (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## sharief (26 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## ابن العميد (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*



*الجزء الثالث*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html*

*رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html*





*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:*




*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2*
*الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7*
*الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16*
*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19*
*للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي **رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:*


*http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/*
*عبد الله.rar*


*وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm*


*وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0*




*جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## وااالى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك اخى


----------



## وااالى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يكرمك اخى


----------



## علاء حسين عبود (30 سبتمبر 2011)

كيفية التنزيل من موقع الميغا جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خير انا من معجبيك واقرا واتابع كل مواضيعك ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

ارجو افادتنا بنه هل من الممكن تركيب طلمبتين كهرباء بدلا من الديزل في حالة وجود مولد


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## normane-116 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## hima gado (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لحضريك يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير ولكن رجاء بسيط يريت تعمل تحديث للينكات الموجوده او تحط اللينكه كلها على الميديا فاير وتحطهم فى اول صفحه الاربع اجزاء دا رجاء وليس امر ولا حتا طلب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلول تبريد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## انس مكي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

انتظر بفارغ الصبر لي باقي الموضوع:77:


----------



## ابن العميد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب*​ 


*الجزء الثالث*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html*​ 
*رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html*​ 




*الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:*​ 



*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2*
*الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7*
*الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16*
*الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19*
*للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي **رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:*​ 

*http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/*
*عبد الله.rar*​ 

*وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm*​ 

*وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0*​ 



*جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## المهندس ابو وديع (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ما فتح معي ليش؟؟


----------



## البتنونى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 'طارق عبد العزيز (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن العميد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا حطيت الاجزاء الاربعة في اول صفحة


----------



## جلول-الفجر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Tarek Esmail (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hooold (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ياباشمهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## شريف نجا (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## aamro (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككككور


----------



## aamro (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## اسماعيل عبدالجواد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101806-104.html#ixzz1bG4m5hF4

اللهم اجعل مثواك الفردوس الأعلى يابشمهندس ابن العميد جزاء ما قدمت من هذا العلم اللهم امين​


----------



## Eng.hassnin (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااً جاري التحميل


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Hank yooooooooooooou


----------



## حسين دراج (25 أكتوبر 2011)

العزيز ابن العميد
رحم الله والديك و اعطاك الصحة

المشكلة في ان المبنى زو الاربعة ادوار قد اصيب بالعفن والسبب كان التالي

بين الممر والغرف التقابلة لايوجد تهوية والغرف عن الجانبين مكيفة واجدران الداخلية غير معزولة والخارجية لا اعرف عنها شيءا

فكيف يمكن حل هذه المشكلة؟ ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ابو العلاء المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب ونورتونا بجد
الاخ حسين دراج بيتعمل في الحالة دي تهويه بدكت تاخد الهوا من الغرفة وتطرده علي بره ويحصل تعويض من الهوا بتاع الممر


----------



## حسين دراج (26 أكتوبر 2011)

العزيز ابن العميد 
شكرا على الرد ولكن 
المكان سكن طلاب والجو رطب دائما لانه في الخليج الجو رطوبة عالية جدا وعدد الغرف 24 كل 12 غرفة تقابلها 12 غرفة اخرى والممر عرضه 2 متر فهل من حل ؟


----------



## جمال عطبرة (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك اخى على الموقع ارجو المواصلة بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو زهير العراقي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ياأخي ابن العميد و جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات وان شاء الله تقبلني صديق لك


----------



## ابن العميد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

تشرفنا اننا نكون اصدقائك يا ابو زهير
اخي حسين:
بالنسبة للتهوية اعمل تهويه بالدكت والفلاتر (تهوية مركزية) يعني ممكن ترمي هوا من الخارج بمروحة مركزية بنسبة 10 بالمائة من مساحة الغرف الي داخل الغرف
وبعدين التكييف السبليت خطر خطر خطر لازم تتصرف لو كنت بتتقي الله في اخوانك المسلمين!!!

وانا كنت في احدي دول الخليج وشغال في وزارة وقدمت (تقرير خطير في القصه دي) عشان الفصول ما تتكيفش بالسبيليت عشان الطلبة بيتضرروا بشكل مباشر وخطر جدااااااااا لان الهوا ببساطه بيبقي (فاسد)
والنتيجه كانت اقفل بقك لانك هتفضح الوزارة (وهيتقال عليهم كلام ومش بعيد يطير فيها وزير) 
انتا تنفذ وبس وكانت النتيجه مشاكل مع الادارة والرؤساء وربنا ما يورطك
بقيت بقول (دول عيالكم وحرام عليكم)... يقولو نفذ سبليت وبلاش عشان الشغل يخلص بسرعه 
واللي يقولي الباب مفتوح والباب مقفول واتفرج بقا عالفتاوي اللي بيطلعها ناس ملهمش فيها اصلا

بالذات في قصه (العنصرية والغباوة) اللي بعض (الاخوة) العرب بيتبناها.... المهم محدش رضي يسمع واللي سمع لا حول له ولا قوة من اهل الديرة والنتيجه التقرير اتحط عالرف بل اختفي 

القصة دي بتشرح مأساه الطلبه في المدارس الجديدة بتعيشها كل يوم


----------



## ميكامور (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر عالمجهود الرائع ...


----------



## م سامى زكى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيت الجنة وأعطاك الله من الخير كله عاجله وآجله


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## alshrkawy (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا ابن العميد

مشكور يا اخى على المعلومات الجيده الممتازه 

والحمدلله قد استفدت منها كثير

اعانك الله على الخير دائما
اخوك / الشرقاوى
​


----------



## superkhaled (2 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## احمد رجب الناجى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك اللة فيك يااخى وجذاك اللة خير الجذاء


----------



## حسين دراج (3 نوفمبر 2011)

العزيز ابن العميد
شكرا على الرد ولكن
الممرات مفتوحة للهواء الخارجي مباشرة ومساحة كل ممر 50 متر مربع من الطرفين
اي ان الغرف بها نظام سبليت والممرات ذات رطوبة عالية جدا وعلى فكرة نقطة الندى عند درجة حرارة 22 مئويةمما يزيد الطين بلة ان الجدران والابواب دائما رطبة او تكون الندى مستمر مما جعل الكثير من الغرف بها عفن في نهاية الممرات فسحة ومن ثم الحمامات وقليل من التهوية

فكيف يكون الحل في هذه المشكلة


----------



## حسين دراج (3 نوفمبر 2011)

العزيز ابن العميد

ممكن نغير النظام ونخليه فان كويل يونيتس؟عشان في محطة تكييف مركزي قريبة من المبنى على مسافة تقريبا 150 متر بس 
ايه رايك؟


----------



## ابن العميد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

لو الممر مفتوح علي الهواء الخارجي ممكن تعمل شفاط مركزي للغرف 
والفان كويل مفيهاش هوا متجدد دي زي السبليت و150 متر مش قليلة محتاجه قعده مع مهندس التكييف في المحطة وحسابات عشان تعرف القصه هتمشي ازاي


----------



## حسين دراج (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ ابن العميد 
شكرا على الرد ولكن
فذا أخدنا خط مياه مبردة من محطة التبريد الى ahu على السطوح ومن هناك خط هواء مع راجع الىfcu ممكنfucممكن تنجح العملية؟


----------



## السعيد نصير (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد ربنا يكرمك 

تحياتى


----------



## ستار سلمان (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي عدة عروض لاجهزة تكييف مركزي package unit
الامور الواجب اعتمادها في اختيار العرض الافضل حسب مامعلوم لدي هو
*DB&WB&HD
*AMBIENT TEMP
*POWER CONS
*NO.STAGE
*CFM
*NOISE
COMP QUALITY
ارجو من الاخوة هل هناك اية عوامل اخرى في الاعتماد عليا في الاختيار
مع الشكر


----------



## moga_50 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=101806#ixzz1cm1RH14A


*بسم الله ما شاء اللة بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل ونرجو ان تكون انطلاقة جيدة تدفعك لاكمال الموضوع 

ننتظر باقى الاجزاء كما وعدتنا*​


----------



## عماد منذر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور باشمهندس


----------



## حيدر الخزاعي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## yousif997 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ltsdrgthyiuop[]\


----------



## fuadmidya (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكورين على هذا الجهد*


----------



## moga_50 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ashrafamin (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## باسم مدحت (11 نوفمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxx too much


----------



## esam179 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن يتم رفع الموضوع مرة تانيه والله حاولت أحمل الموضوع بقالي 3 أيام ومعرفتش وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اشرف الملاحظ


----------



## esam179 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل باريت حد يرفع الموضوع علي رابط آخر


----------



## فني تكييف سفن (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... مجهود رائع


----------



## jabo (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## eng_tito1987 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل


----------



## mustafa49 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## chanch (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك علم على علمك ويكون تخدم بي الناس


----------



## yomna.237 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود والعمل النافع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالسلام الضاوي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

صحيتو ومشكورين هلبا هلبا
:77:


----------



## hany yassin (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ورحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassem2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## ابن العميد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب



الجزء الثالث
http://rapidshare.com/files/149338484/HVACIII.pps.html

رابط الجزء الرابع الجديد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14933957..._IIII.pps.html





الاجزاء مكانهم في الصفحات وروابط الرفع معهم كالاتي:




الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 (موقع ميجا اب لود) الصفحات: ص1 + ص2
الاجزاء: ج1 + ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع رابيد شير) الصفحات: ص3 + ص4 +ص5 +ص7
الاجزاء: ج2 + ج3 + ج4 (موقع اب لودينج) الصفحات: ص16
الاجزاء: ج1 +ج2 +ج3 + ج4 (موقع زد شير) الصفحات :ص18 + ص19
للاجزاء الاربعة مضغوط علي رابط تجميعي ( كامارو) وضعها لتسهيل الموضوع كامل:


http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0WMEUUJS/
عبد الله.rar


وهذا رابط الميديا فاير http://www.mediafire.com/?ttkodiaojbm


وهذين الجزئين الثالث والرابع مضغوطين ومجمعين مع بعض (خدمة من م اشرف) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r6sw6php111baw0




جزاه الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## mido elgmal (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بجد و الله
جزاك الله 
كل خير 
على المعلومات الرائعه يا بشمهندس اسامه 
و كنت عايز من حضرتك مساعده برنامج لحساب الp-h للفريونات
محتاجه ضرورى لمشروع التخرج
*​


----------



## محمد الزناتى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

:73::19:


----------



## esam179 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو إعادة الرفع


----------



## البحبحي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## ragb10 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## احمدم الغازى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asad arabi (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد مرسى عبد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## مكمك (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز *


----------



## eng loda (10 ديسمبر 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع ما شاء الله ربنا يزيد علمك ويكفيك شر نفسك


----------



## مهندس عموره (10 ديسمبر 2011)

* _*دراسة الحراره الكتسبه خلأل النوافذ*_
لكمية الحرارة المكتسبة خلال النوافذ اهمية كبرى فى حساب احمال التبريد لتكييف الهواء ، نتيجة للاتجاه الحديث فى المبانى بزيادة مساحة النوافذ .
فأشعة الشمس خلال النوافذ الزجاجية ( معامل النفاذية لاشعة الشمس 85% للزجاج الصافى ويقترب من 55% للزجاج الملون ) تمثل جزءا كبيرا من حمل التبريد .

وعادة ماتمتص اشعة الشمس داخل الغرفة وتصبح حرارة مختزنة تظهر بعد فترة من الوقت كحمل تبريد بأنتقالها بالحمل من الاسطح الممتصة لتلك الاشعة النافذة .. ويلاحظ ان نفاذية الزجاج للاشعة ذات الموجات الطويلة تكاد تكون صفرا ، وبذلك فأن الاشعاع الساقط على الزجاج من الاسطح الساخنة داخل الغرفة لاينفذ خلال الزجاج ، ولذلك فان اشعة الشمس تسبب مايسمى بتأثير الصوبا ( green house effect ) عند مرورها خلال الزجاج لان تلك الاشعة تمتص بواسطة اسطح الغرفة فتسخنها وعندما تشع على شكل اشعة تكون موجاتها طويلة لاتنفذ من الزجاج ، ولذلك يقال ان اشعة الشمس حبست بالداخل .

ولحساب كمية الحرارة المكتسبة خلال النوافذ نأخذ ثلاثة انواع من الزجاج ( زجاج صافى ذو سمك عادى = حوالى 3 مم ) ، ( زجاج سميك صافى = حوالى 6 مم ) ، ( زجاج ملون رمادى او برونزى او اخضر ماص للحرارة ) .

ويلاحظ ان كمية الاشعة النافذة خلال الزجاج ( او معامل نفاذية الاشعة خلال الزجاج ) تعتمد على زاوية السقوط بين اشعة الشمس ومستوى النافذة .

ويوجد معادلات لكل نوع من انواع الزجاج هذه لحساب كمية الاشعة النافذة .

* النوافذ المستعملة لأكثر من لوح زجاجى :- 

تستخدم فى كثير من الاحيان نوافذ بلوحين من الزجاج او اكثر فى الاماكن الباردة ، الامر الذى يسمح بتعرض الغرف لكمية كافية من اشعة الشمس فى الشتاء ، وفى نفس الوقت يقلل كمية الحرارة المنقولة من الغرف بواسطة الحمل ، وذلك لصغر المعامل الكلى لانتقال الحرارة ( u ) اذا ماقورن بأستعمال نافذة بلوح واحد .

كما ان وضع ستارة معدنية بين لوحى الزجاج يمكن ان يقلل جدا كمية الحرارة المكتسبة بأشعة الشمس فى فصل الصيف اذا ماقورنت بلوح زجاجى واحد وراءه ستارة معدنية .

اذا يجب على المختص معرفة نوع النوافذ ومساحتها وكيفية تركيبها ومستوى مواجهتها للشمس او المساحة المعرضة لاشعة الشمس ، حتى يقوم بحساب كمية الحرارة النافذة وتحديد حمل التبريد بطريقة صحيحة .
ويجب ان يأخذ فى اعتباره :-

* معامل التظليل :- 
قد تبين ان استخدام لوح زجاج اكثر سمكا او اكثر امتصاصا للحرارة ، او استخدام ستائر معدنية ، او استخدام اكثر من لوح زجاج يقلل كمية الحرارة الداخلة الى الغرفة نتيجة سقوط اشعة الشمس . واذا حسبت كمية الحرارة الداخلة الى الغرفة نتيجة سقوط اشعة الشمس وقورنت بالحرارة المكتسبة عند استخدام زجاج عادى صافى سمكه حوالى 3 مم ، ويرمز له بالرمز ( dsa ) فأن النسبة بينهما تسمى معامل التظليل ( sc ) اى ان :-

sc = ( كمية الحرارة المكتسبة خلال النافذة ) 
( كمية الحرارة المكتسبة خلال نافذة بها لوح زجاجى فقط ) 

وهذا يقلل حمل التبريد بالطبع .
1- الحرارة المكتسبة خلال الحوائط الخارجية والاسقف :-

تكتسب السطوح الخارجية ( الحوائط الخارجية والاسقف ) للمبانى المكيفة كمية من الحرارة نتيجة للفرق بين درجتى الحرارة بين السطح الخارجى والهواء تسمى الحرارة المنتقلة بالحمل وتساوى ( لوحدة المساحات ) 
q = h out ( t out – t s ) w/m^2

حيث :- 
( h out ) هو معامل الانتقال الحرارى بالحمل بين الهواء والسطح الخارجى .

ويوجد جداول تغير درجة حرارة الهواء مع الوقت الشمسى .
اذا يجب تحديد الوقت الشمسى وحساب معامل انتقال الحرارة للاسطح وبالتالى حساب كمية الحرارة الممتصة .

2- احمال التبريد نتيجة الأضاءة :-

يعتمد حمل التبريد نتيجة الاضاءة عل القدرة الكهربية المستخدمة فى الاضاءة .
وفى المعتاد تؤخذ هذه القدرة مكافئة لحوالى 10- 20 وات / م^2 معتمدة على استخدام الغرفة ، فتزداد الاضاءة فى اماكن القراءة والكتابة والرسم على سبيل المثال . وينبغى ملاحظة ان القدرة الكهربية للمبات الفلورسنت يجب ان تضرب فى 1.2 للتعويض عن الجزء المفقود من الطاقة الكهربية والذى لايظهر مباشرة كضوء . ويمكن حساب احمال التبريد الناتجة من الاضاءة بأستخدام المعادلة الاتية :- 
q = fu * fb * clf * lr

حيث ( lr ) هى شدة الاضاءة ( بالوات ) التى تقدر لمساحة قدرها ( af )
متر مربع كما يلى :-
lr = ( 10 – 20 ) * af
حيث :- 
( fu ) هى معامل الاستعمال وتساوى نسبة قدرة اللمبات المضاءة الى قدرة اللمبات الكلية الموضوعة فى الغرفة .

( fb ) هو معامل كبح التيار الكهربي ويساوى 1 في حالة اللمبات التنجستين و 1.2 في حالة اللمبات الفلورسنت .

( clf ) معامل الحمل الحراري .

وتتأثر قيمة ( clf ) بالعوامل الاتية :-

* نوع التثبيت للمبات ودرجة التهوية والاثاث .

3- احمال التبريد نتيجة وجود الناس داخل الحيز المكيف :

يقسم الحمل الحراري نتيجة وجود الناس الي جزئين :

1- حمل محسوس نتيجة فقد الحرارة بالاشعاع والحمل الحراري من الجسم .
2- حمل كامن نتيجة العرق وزيادة بخار الماء في هواء الزفير عنه في هواء الشهيق .

وتختلف الاحمال بسبب اختلاف المجهود المبذول .
كما تختلف الاحمال بسبب اختلاف السن والجنس .
وفي المعتاد نعتبر الحرارة الصادرة من طفل مساوية 75 % من تلك الصادرة من انثي مساوية 85 % من تلك الصادرة من رجل بالغ .
وتختلف نسبة الحمل الحراري الكامن الي الحمل الكلي ، حيث تزيد هذه النسبة بزيادة المجهود وينبغي ضرب الحمل المحسوس في معامل الحمل الحراري للحرارة المحسوسة الصادرة من الناس .

4- احمال التبريد الصادرة من التهوية وتسرب الهواء :

التسرب هو الدخول غير المحكوم للهواء الخارجي غير المكيف الي حيز التكييف . وينتج هذا التسرب من القوي الطبيعية ، كفرق الضغط بين الحيز المكيف والهواء الخارجي ( الرياح ) ، وكذلك نتيجة قوة الطفو الناتجة من فرق درجات الحرارة . 

اما هواء التهوية فهو ذلك الهواء الذي يتم ادخاله حيز التكييف لكبح نسبة ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء وتخليصه من التلوث والروائح ..............الخ .
وبالطبع يجب اخراج كمية مساوية من الهواء لتثبيت الضغط داخل حيز التكييف .

وفي المعتاد نحاول تقليل الهواء المتسرب بقدر الامكان ، وذلك بأحكام غلق الشقوق الموجودة في الاسطح الخارجية للمبني وكذلك بزيادة ضغط الهواء الداخلي قليلا بحيث لايمكن للهواء الخارجي التسرب الي داخل المبني . 

* يجب ان يؤخذ في الاعتبار ايضا المعدات والاجهزة الموجودة .
ويوجد معادلات وجداول وبرامج لحساب هذه الاحمال


----------



## مهندس عموره (10 ديسمبر 2011)

:16::6:نسالكم الدعاء ...والله المستعان


----------



## asdmasr (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شرح كافى ووافى وممتع

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمادة الكينج (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسنتاك


----------



## said el_attar (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى فى الله*


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الملفين التالت والرابع 
مش بيرضو يشتغلو عندى


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## sharief (22 ديسمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## masp (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## هدير الشلال (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## hishont2 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا أخونا العزيز


----------



## hishont2 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

تمام شكرا


----------



## م/هانى نجم (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا واصل


----------



## محمد المكييف (8 يناير 2012)

بصراحة ما عرفت كيف يتم التنزيل 
في ملاحظة لا تنزل حتى 2 دقيقة وبعدها انتقل الى الفور شيرد وما صار شي 
أرجو المساعدة وشكرا 
خلليك مكييف مع قسم التكييف


----------



## gobar (15 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## makhzom (17 يناير 2012)

بوركت جهودكم وكتبها الله في ميزان اعمالكم...........فائق تحياتي..المهندس حيدر المخزومي


----------



## alnamous (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## abu alror (19 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ياغالي
​


----------



## alshehri1989 (21 يناير 2012)

جهد رائع شكراااا لك


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور كتير وافادنا الله بعلمكم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fathi alzoiy (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmod_yosry (22 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود المبذول والشرح الرائع*


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (22 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الجنة و يرفع درجاتك و يثقل ميزان حسناتك و الله انا استفد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا من الوضوع و ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
ان ترفع لنا موضوع عن كيفية رسم المخطط الشوب درووينج ان كان عندك خلفية و اكرر شكري و امتناني لك اخي الفاضل (اخوك في الله المهندس علاء)


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب وشكرا علي المرور
اخي علاء اما بالنسبة للرسم التفصيلي مش معايا صراحة بس هقولك سر بسيط
اغلب الرسم التفصيلي او الشوب دروينج بيبقي مكرر يعني ممكن تاخد من اي مكتبه اوتوكاد فيها شوب دروينج وغالبا هتلاقي في امثلة في الملتقي او عالنت كتييير


----------



## motokl (29 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (2 فبراير 2012)

نشكر الابداع والاحساس الجميل وتذليل الصعاب مجهود ثقيل انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد51111 (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليث حسنين (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكو الله يوفقك انشالله


----------



## جوووواد (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
القى اليكم تحياتى اولا
ثم اقدم شكرى و امتنانى لجميع الحضور المحترمين و على جهدهم الواضح
اخوكم جواد مصري اعمل فى مجال مقاولات التكييف و التبريد حديث العهد بمعنى اصح فى هذا النوع من المجالات الخاصة بالمقاولات اقبلونى بينكم اخا و صديق 
و اريد كيفية حساب الكمية المطلوبة من التبريد لمكان معين
يعنى اريد معادلة او طريقة حساب الكم المطلوب من التبريد للمتر المكعب الواحد
يعنى مثلا : عندى مكان طوله 50 متر و عرضه 20 اى الف متر مسطح و ارتفاعه 5 امتار ما هى الكمية المطلوبة من التبريد لهذا المكان مع معلومية ان المكان به واجهات زجاجية من ناحيتين اى ناصيتين جانب زجاج دبل مزدوج و الجانب الاخر زجاج طبقة واحدة افيدونى بالمعادلة المطلوبة للقيام بعملية الحساب


----------



## ابن العميد (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي جواد ارتفاعك ووجهاتك تحتاج منك حساب علي برنامج هاب لانه اعتباراتك خاصة مش عادية


----------



## wasim. (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير خيييير
وفي موازين حسناتك


----------



## اسامه نحله (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
[font=fs_diwany]بورك فيك[/font][font=fs_diwany][/font]


----------



## محمود الستاوى (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ductlator (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الألبانى (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خيراً على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## fuadmidya (22 فبراير 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## دعاب 2010 (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تبارك رائد (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## sultan0b (27 فبراير 2012)

عمل ممتاز


----------



## engalikhalil (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نزار السيد (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وفي انتظار جديدك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (1 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## زكرياء18 (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jamey (1 مارس 2012)

برائحة الورد والنرجس 

وبتحية الاسلام الخالدة 

أحي اكريم على القائمين على هذا الموقع المميز 

واشكر الاخ الكريم على المشاركة الرائعه


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

معلومات حضرتك جميلة جدا


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ونفع الله بك ، وفعلا انت تستاهل الدعاء لانك فكرت تنفع المسلمين ولن انساك من الدعاء فى الحرم المكي


----------



## الرفاعى جلال (5 مارس 2012)

شكر ا


----------



## عاطف 58 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير باشمهندس / إبن العميد - أرجو مراجعة خط الصرف للمياه المتكاثفه لإن الجزء اللي راكب ليس بي تراب كما توصي به أشري في التفاصيل ولكن هذه القطعه تستخدم حينما نريد أن نتخطي ماسوره معترضه الخط وقائمه . سؤالي الأخير هو في إحدي مشاركات أحدالمهندسين ذكر في حالة الهوك أب للتشلير عند الخروج من المبخر تركب محبس إتزان يجب أن نترك قبله 5 أضعاف القطر وبعده من 2الي 3 ضعف القطر ليييييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟ أرجو التوضيح .







ا


----------



## ابن العميد (8 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب وشكرا علي المرور
الاخ عاطف شكرا علي الملحوظة وبخصوص الشيلر ممكن تسأل مهندس عبدالفتاح


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## محمود الستاوى (10 مارس 2012)

*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## ابن الضاد (12 مارس 2012)

مجهود جبار ....ونرجو ان لاتكون الخيره
ياريت ياباشمهندس لو اديتنا معلومات عن التستات البتتعمل للتسليم وخاصة بالنسبة للفلوو وغيرو...وياريت يكون مدعوم بالكود...وكده هندعيلك كمان زياد
وربنا ما يحرمناش منك


----------



## a.houmani (13 مارس 2012)

شكرا"


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 مارس 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed4use (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيزمشكور على الموضوع بس يوجد عمدي مشكله في السعوديه وهي ان الرابط الاول محجوب لايمكن تحميل الجزء الاول ممكن تحمله على غير موقع كمثل الاربعه الثانيه فهي تعمل وشكرا


----------



## elgezawe (25 مارس 2012)

سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال مهم جدا وضرورى؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انا ينفع افتح فتحه لمخارج الهواء فى التكييف المركزى فوق عصب الصاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو حصل فيه مشاكل ولا عادى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (26 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس


----------



## طـلأل (27 مارس 2012)

شكررررن


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## Sana 89 (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزاك اللهمشكورة على جهد الرائع والمدهش....


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً و مشكووووووووووووور جداً 
*


----------



## eng-ibraheem samir (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن العميد (13 أبريل 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
شكرا علي المرور يا شباب اسعدتونا 
:77:


----------



## aldo_fabregas (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aldo_fabregas (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## midonagi (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وعظم اجرك


----------



## drmady (21 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخى ابن العميد ،، والله شرح ممتع واكتر من ممتاز وسهل ويساعد اى مهندس مبتداء وربنا يبارك فيك وننتظر منك المزيد لان طريقتك ممتعة جدا فى توصيل المعلومة وبسيطة


----------



## عبدالله الكنيدري (22 أبريل 2012)

واتمنى ان تساعدوني


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروان القصار (26 أبريل 2012)

وفقكالله وثبت خطاك


----------



## عماد_2 (26 أبريل 2012)

مشششششششششكور اخي على المعلومات القيمه............تحياتي واشواقي


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## علي قروان (29 أبريل 2012)

*مشكورين على هذا الجهد*


----------



## mr.m7shsh (3 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mtfbmto (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## iso18 (7 مايو 2012)

merci


----------



## مهندس كاظم الركابي (7 مايو 2012)

*احسنت وسلمت يداك يا ابن العميد الغالي*


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## سميرالموصلي (10 مايو 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Brother (10 مايو 2012)

الله يجزيک خير الجزاء و يبارک لک في کل خير


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (11 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
جاري تحميل الملفات *


----------



## Brother (12 مايو 2012)

یا ابو العمید یا غالی .... انا ارید ان اعمل علی مشروع کهنس مقاول، و فی الخارطه هناك فروع خرجت من الدکت الرئیسی مکتوب علیها" t=15 " or "t=20" و ما فی ای توضیح علی الخارطة
یاریت تساعدنی
الصورە اللی تحت لتوضیح ما اقصدە:



و هل من الممکن ان ترشدنی الی مواقع او ڤیدیوهات او کتب یساعدنی فی العمل کمقاول محترف فی هذا المجال 
والله انا استفد کثیرا من موضوعک و اسأل الله تعالی ان یوفقک الی ما یحبە و یرضاه .
بالمناسبە انا مهندس کهربائی و قلیل الخبرة فی هذا المجال


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## ابن العميد (17 مايو 2012)

شكرا علي المرور ياشباب 
الاخ بخصوص المخطط والصورة انا بصراحه ما شوفتهاش قبل كده بس ممكن تسأل اللي رسمها قصده ايه؟


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ياسر نبيل ياسر (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (12 يونيو 2012)

مشكور واصل ابداعك


----------



## بن القاسم (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس/احمدابراهيم (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## sharief (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## shamal jalal (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشروع منفذ بطريقة جيدة


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واصل


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## مصر بخير (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

أدعيلك وأنا في الحرم وأنا بأشتغل في مكة 

ياريت ترسل لي رقم جوالك


----------



## ابن العميد (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
:34:


----------



## ياسر نبيل ياسر (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله كنت محتاج هذا الشرح جدا جزاكم الله خيرا

*


----------



## hishont2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جداً


----------



## 2brahim (13 سبتمبر 2012)

وفقك الله


----------



## engineering2007 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور كثير كثير


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم المهندس المحترم .. ابن العميد 
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fuadmidya (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (31 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابن العميد (31 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## drmady (31 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ... فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا وقيم جدا


----------



## محمد51111 (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## am2mels (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## mstafa12 (3 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير على كل حرف كتبته وكل صورة صورتها وكل ملف رفعته يا رب العالمين


----------



## احمد مناحي (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وغفر لك ولوالديك والله اني مهندس مدني واستفدت كثيرا


----------



## eng_eissa (3 يونيو 2013)

نتمنى المزيد دائما يا هندسة


----------



## saad chehade1 (4 يونيو 2013)

هل من الممكن وضعها داونلود مباشر بسبب ان 4 shared لا يعمل


----------



## m_gamal86 (4 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااا لكم .............


----------



## Pharaoh114 (5 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه .......


----------



## محمد فكرى امام (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## م احمد قدرى (2 أغسطس 2013)

اريد عمل في مجال التكييف (تصميم)
ارجو المساعده


----------



## mahmoud gouda (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووور مجهود رااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## Nile Man (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا ولكةن الرابط الول لا يعمل


----------



## bialy (25 أكتوبر 2013)

أحسن الله إليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bialy (25 أكتوبر 2013)

رجاء اذا تكرمت اعادة رفع الملفين hvac iii &hvac iiii بصيغة اخري لانهم مش شغاليين عندي علي اوفيس 2003


----------



## ابن العميد (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الرابط الاول فعلا لا يعمل عشان الهوست متعطل بتاعهم
بس بالنسبه لصيغ الملفات انا ملقتش الملفات الاصلية عندي اللي ممكن اعيد تسجيلهم عليها مع الاسف


----------



## يس احمد يس (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اين الملف


----------



## bialy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا . وشكرا لردك


----------



## تامر أمين محمد (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير والله انت خليت الواحد يعرف يتخيل يعني ايه تكييف مركزي


----------



## pemo_2010 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر يا جامد يا كبير ياحبيبى .


----------



## MAHMOUD BADWY (21 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## c7ronaldoo (4 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا هندسة ومنتظرين الجديد منك


----------



## ابراهيم888 (4 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## حموده قزق (4 فبراير 2014)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## khb1391986 (1 مارس 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً يا هندسة


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (7 أغسطس 2014)

الله يبارك فيك والله انى استفدت كتير من الشرح


----------



## ME2011 (24 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع
​


----------



## محمد -ابوعمر (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود والعمل النافع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

ممكن اخي الكريم تعيد الروابط بدون رابدشير او ميدافير ...
لان لم ينزل الا الجزء 1 و2
وشكرا مرة اخرى​


----------



## محمد مصراوى (25 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا :84:


----------



## eng_omar26 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

ألف شكر يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adil mozan (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elmuthana algaali (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور كتير جزاك الله خير


----------



## جلول تبريد (17 أكتوبر 2014)

الى ابن العميد 


مشرف قسم التبريد والتكييف جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.amr.essam (2 نوفمبر 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا باشمهندس


----------



## احمدفتوح (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جهد رائع ومشرف والتزام 
جزالك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.ms5 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## محمد مصراوى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور اشرف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووور استفدنا من خبرتك


----------



## ابن العميد (14 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا علي المرور ياشباب وربنا ينفعنا وينفعكم بالعلم


----------



## sharaf911 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بصراحة مجهود رائع ربنا يجزيك عليه


----------



## mnasr7724 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر اخي الكريم​


----------



## لولو22 (5 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد بحريه (30 مارس 2015)

سلمت بمبنك


----------



## Ammar Abu Ahmed (3 أبريل 2015)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## medo4ever2 (3 أبريل 2015)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

جزاك الله خيراً 

وهذا كورس تكييف وتبريد وحساب الأحمال ( نقابة المهندسين المصرية )

http://eng-s7.blogspot.it/2015/03/blog-post_21.html


----------



## رشا السعد (4 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين ميسي (15 أبريل 2015)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hassan4ghaly (23 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع :20:


----------



## mmhhmm (19 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (1 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## م أبو الوليد (15 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً و جعلها في صدقه جارية في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed21788 (14 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير 
مشكور 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## walid51177 (16 أبريل 2018)

ما هى للاختبارات التى يتم اجرائها قبل بداية التشغيل للتكييف المركزى​


----------

